# Levelbalance ist im Eimer.



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt testweise einen Krieger als auch einen Schamanen bis Level 20 und ein bisschen darüber hinaus gelevelt, testweise da ich die neue Levelbalance testen wollte. Keine Levelsachen! Mit Levelsachen will ichs gar nicht wissen um ehrlich zu sein, das ist dann sicherlich nur noch ein Erlebnis wie Ameisen zertreten.

Mir ist aufgefallen das, sobald man Level 10 wird, unsterblich wird. Zumindest wenn man sich nicht total dämlich anstellt und 10 Mobs pullt, wobei ich sogar das getestet habe und der Ele Schami hat einen 8er Mobpull überlebt. Orange oder gar rote Mobs fallen auch zügig um, wenn man mal nicht so oft verfehlen würde, und da es weniger EXP gibt, wäre dies sogar möglich konstant zu machen. Gerade im Meleebereich ist es jetzt so das jeder ein kleiner Paladin ist, Schurke hat selfheal, Krieger hat es und naja Enhancer Schamane hatte es ja eh schon immer.

Und als Caster? Jeder hat von Anfang an 40m Range, also kommt schonmal kein Mob mehr ran, vorher stirbt der Mob. Tolle sache, wenn man 10 Jahre alt ist. Ich für meinen Teil finde das Leveln ist öder denn je. Die DPS ist um das 2fache bei den Meisten gestiegen und da das ja Blizz nicht genug ist wurden auch noch die Überlebensfähigkeiten erhöht. Die Mob HP wurde nicht gebufft, der ausgeteilte Schaden auch nicht. Ich frage mich...

WEM macht DAS Spass? 

Alle sind Superman, oder Cpt. America. 

In den Questtexten wird von schlimmen Bestien gesprochen, die ganze Welt wirkt unwahr und die Athmosphäre ist spätestens mit Patch 4.0.1 total zerstört, da kann Deathwing solange Erdbeben generieren wie es möchte, man fühlt sich als spiele man ein Hack 'n Slay und das bis Level 80. Ich habe auch mich als 46er Magier versucht, es bleibt so, das Einzige was sich ändert sind die Gebiete aber der Schwierigkeit bleibt auf Stufe 1 wenn man sich das erste mal einloggt. Inzwischen (vorher gabs viel weniger Klassen die so vorgingen) sieht es so aus das man den Mob anvisiert und direkt weiss er ist tot, Charge, crit, one hit down. (als MS Krieger ist es so, erbärmlich)

Ich will nicht die Spielerschaft dafür verantwortlich machen, denn wir können nur das Spielen was Blizz uns liefert und Blizz ist einfach total faul. Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten wenn neue Addons erscheinen das Spiel auch in unteren Levelbereichen zu balancen, Wenn ein Spieler einen Mob jetzt one hitten kann wird er nicht auf einmal keine Quest mehr erledigen können wenn der Mob 50% mehr HP hätte oder 10% mehr Schaden austeilen würde. Das verbietet die mathematische Logik. Ich verstehe auch das je mehr Addons es für ein MMORPG gibt die Levelphase verkürzt werden MUSS. Aber muss darunter die HErausforderung leiden? Muss bis Level 80 alles Hack 'n Slay sein? Nein ganz und gar nicht, es gibt inzwischen genügend Wege soetwas zu regeln. Mehr EXP für die Quests dafür härtere Gegner. Phasing wo Spieler in den Zonen dann mehr EXP bekommen dafür aber schwierigere Gegner haben, wenn eine Quest zu schwierig ist oder man lieber entspannt questen möchte ohne auf Pats zu achten einfach zurück in den Normalmode usw. 

Aber es wird NICHTS derlei versucht. Es wird einfach der Schaden erhöht ohne Konsequenzen für das gesamte Spiel zu sehen. Es gibt auch Leute die gerne leveln und ich wette es gibt sogar Leute die denken oh wie geil jetzt kann ich Mobs onhitten, bin total imba! Aber in Wahrheit verarschen sie sich nur selbst und Spass ist defintiv was anderes. Selbst in Diablo2 ist das Anfangsgebiet gefährlicher als WoW wenn man in Nordend questet, und D2 ist ein Hack 'n Slay! Das spricht schon für sich. 

Hat jemand ausser mir diese Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich finde es total schlimm und so kann das auf gar keinen Fall bleiben denn das ist alles andere als spaßig wenn ihr mich fragt. Leveln dient nur als Mittel zum Zweck trotzdem muss es nicht zu dem mutieren was es anscheinend werden soll. Brainafk für alle bis zum max. Level.

Und was die Instanzen angeht: 

Ich habe auch einige bewältigt. Die beste Strategie ist derzeit in den niedrigeren Bereichen so bis Level 40 einfach 4 DD und 1 Heiler. Jeder eine Spezialattacke und der Mob ist tot. Da ich immer meine Addons alle anbehalte wenn ich umlogge habe ich natürlich auch Schadensmessgeräte wie zum Beispiel Skada am laufen. Als ich den Paladin mit 150 DPS sah staunte ich nicht schlecht, aber auch ich als Krieger mit 100 und der Rest um die 80 ist viel zu übertrieben. Das Heiler jetzt mit Level 10 ihren 50% Manareg beim Casten haben verschlimmert die Gogogo Situation immens. Es wird immer heftiger.

Es ist derzeit einfach Schaden unproportial zur HP der Mobs. Da muss geschraubt werden und an Blizz addressiert werden, was ich auch schon getan habe.

Opinions plz.


----------



## Grongrimm (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.

Wenn du ordenlich lvln willst musste wohl bist cata warten, da erst mit cata die mobs und die q schwieriger werden!

Wie gesagt, alles ist für cata abgestimmt.
Hatt blizzard aber auch offiziel gesagt.


Mfg groni


----------



## Jihihad (21. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich im Großen und Ganzen nur bestätigen. Ich habe seit dem Patch meinen etwas eingestaubten Schurken mal weitergespielt, der noch auf Level 11 war. Ich hab bei Level 19 derzeit mal angehalten mit dem Leveln und habe mit nem 22er Krieger (Waffen) HDW zu zweit gecleart. War kein Problem. Einmal Hinterhalt, der durch die neuen Talentbäume fast immer kritisch trifft und um die 700 Schaden macht, für die restlichen 600-700 HP (beim Trash) reicht ein Autohit und dann Ausweiden. Bis auf die Bosse kann man also eigentlich gleich allein rein gehen.

Kehrseite kommt dann im PVP vor, wenn man als Schurke tot ist sobald man nicht in Verstohlenheit unterwegs ist. Mir machte in WoW immer das leveln besonders Spaß, der Endcontent eher zweitrangig, daher ist jetzt halt ein Großteil des Spielspaßes verloren gegangen. Ich denke war, dass es gut ist, dass Blizz sich Gedanken macht über das Balancing auf Level 85, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast sollte dabei das Balancing der bisherigen Levelstufen erhalten bleiben. Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja massig.

Dazu sollte ich vielleicht noch sagen, dass ich auf dem Server neu angefangen habe und daher dort keinen 80er und damit auch keine Erbstücke habe!

Also bitte wieder besseres Balancing im PvP UND PvE, dann machst auch wieder dauerhaft mehr Spaß!

Gruß Ji


----------



## discotiiia (21. Oktober 2010)

Um eine in sich stimmige Spielwelt zu erschaffen hätte es bereits mit BC keinen Item Reset geben dürfen und der momentane Schadensoutput ist bereits mehr oder weniger auf Cataclysm abgestimmt. 




BTW, das könnte dich interessieren.


----------



## Treefolk (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bei manchen Quests beim Leveln dadurch sogar probleme  Ab 20% soll man nen Item einsetzen um dem Mob was ab zu nehmen aber er ist schon vor her tot.


----------



## Nerevar88 (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Fullquote




Jap ich habe meinen Schurken zur Seite gelegt, es war mit ner Mutilate-Skillung einfach viel zu langweilig, Stealth, Ambush, Mutilate, Eviscarate, Gegner tot, sowohl in PvE als auch in PvP.
Vielleicht sollte man Holy-Priester leveln oder so.... :/


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.
> 
> ...



Achso und wenn der neue Spieler dann schreibt das ihm auf Level 31 langweilig ist weil alles umfällt was bei 3 nicht auf dem Baum ist sagt dem Blizzard auch: Tja musst halt 85 werden oder aufhören. Ne ganz bestimmt nicht denn die wollen auch das Geld von neuen Spielern und nicht nur von denen die 80 sind und dann erst in den neuen Gebieten (welche übrigens dann auch 1-60 sind, oh die Ironie) eine angemessene Balance. Blizz hat sich total überschätzt und muss auch mal Konsequenzen tragen ich bete dafür das mal mehr Spieler von WoW abspringen und die es merken das es mehr gibt ausser:

We are sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Pro328 (21. Oktober 2010)

Schurke hat selfheal?oO


----------



## Endirioss (21. Oktober 2010)

omg du meckerst weil dir das leveln im alten content, der in einigen wochen KOMPLETT anderst sein wird, zu schnell geht?...
warte doch einfach auf patch 4.0.3 da gibt es dann auch anderes als reine killquests diese machen wiederum fun und die killquests die es trotzdem noch geben wird sind garantiert mit mobs die ein bisschen härter zuhauen und auch mehr hp haben.... heul bitte nicht rum bevor das cataclysmische spielerlebniss da ist denn es wird sich jetzt garantiert nichts mehr an der levelbalance ändern (zumindest net vor 4.0.3)


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Endirioss schrieb:


> omg du meckerst weil dir das leveln im alten content, der in einigen wochen KOMPLETT anderst sein wird, zu schnell geht?...
> warte doch einfach auf patch 4.0.3 da gibt es dann auch anderes als reine killquests diese machen wiederum fun und die killquests die es trotzdem noch geben wird sind garantiert mit mobs die ein bisschen härter zuhauen und auch mehr hp haben.... heul bitte nicht rum bevor das cataclysmische spielerlebniss da ist denn es wird sich jetzt garantiert nichts mehr an der levelbalance ändern (zumindest net vor 4.0.3)



Ich habe bisher nicht einen Beta Bericht gelesen der von irgendwas derlei berichtet was du berichtest. Also das mit den Mobs hauen dann stärker zu, oder das sie mehr HP haben. Das tuen sie wohl in den 80+ Gebieten aber 1-60, ich wills sehen! Da steht nirgendwo etwas. Erleuchte uns oh großer 'omg' Poster. 

Achja und was den Blog zum Schwierigkeitsgrad ab Cataclysm beschreibt: Selbe Info die ich schon befürchtet habe, erst ab 80+ wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht, da frag ich mich was das soll. Bis 80 schreien die Mobs TÖTE MICH ICH BIN FREE XP und dann schlagartig nur noch zu zweit vorgehen? Das kann man auch schon vorher erreichen wenn Blizz, wie schon gesagt, nicht so faul wäre. Aber lieber mehr Profit und weniger Mitarbeiter Kosten als ein rundum Catalcysm für alle von 1-85.


----------



## CarpoX (21. Oktober 2010)

Generell macht es momentan nicht viel Sinn sich über irgendwas zu beschweren, da jetzt nach und nach der Kataklysmus eingeführt wird und darum manche Dinge einfach noch nicht zusammenpassen, das ist einfach so. Leveln von 1-80 mit den neuen Talentbäumen und Skalierungen zu balancen wäre ein riesiger Haufen an Arbeit, der sich einfach nicht mehr lohnt bevor Cataclysm erscheint, ist doch irgendwo verständlich.

Und diese Übergangsphasen zwischen zwei Addons waren schon immer etwas "verrückt", sei es das Balance, die Serverstabilität oder irgendwelche Bugs. Das war beim letzten Mal so und auch davor war es so und dass es diesmal wieder so sein würde war schon lange klar. Wem das Spiel momentan keinen Spaß bereitet (kann man ja verstehen) der soll es derzeit einfach nicht spielen und warten bis Cataclysm erscheint.


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Ein weiteres Thema was sich dadurch aufdringt:

Wozu beim Leveln Inis gehen wenn die neue Ausrüstung einem nichts bringt? Es macht keinen Unterschied einen Mob mit 800 zu critten oder 700 wenn der Mob nur 650 hat. Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt, denn Charverbesserung gehört einfach zu einem MMORPG und das sollte jedem klar sein das es sinnlos ist wenn es so bleibt.


----------



## HDMagosh (21. Oktober 2010)

Leute nehm Euch die Illusion, es wird nicht schwerer in Cata, ein bischen,aber niemals beim Leveln, wow ist ein Fastfood mmo, es ist soaufgebaut das man nur ne sucht nach item farmen entwickelt, (oder warum rennt ihr tausend mal in den selbern raid/Inni?)


----------



## Avolus (21. Oktober 2010)

Um auf mindestens ein Kommentar hier einzugehen:

Blizzard hat nicht nur veröffentlicht, dass der Schaden/Heilung und das Tanken auf Cata abgestimmt worden sind.
*Es wurde auch genannt, dass das leveln von 1-80 in Zukunft schneller voran gehen soll, deswegen auch das neue balancing.
*


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.
> 
> ...





Man was Du redest, meinste mit Cata werden Lowchars mit Level 15 30er Mobs gegenüberstehen?
Was quatscht Ihr eigentlich alle immer das selbe.



An den TE:


Genauso sehe ich das auch, es macht keinen Spass mehr.
Wenn ich sehe das Im Dungeontool beim freund nen Eleshamane mit seiner Laveerruption rumballert als wäre er in einer 80er Hero wird mir ganz anders.
Meine Meinung ist, dieses Addon ist einzig und allein ein Twinkaddon bei dem Blizzard auf die ganzen kleinen schreienden Vorpubatären Kinder gehört hat die gern mit Level 20 Schadenszahlen sehen wollen welche den Endchars von Rappelz ähneln.
Ich spiele da Lieber Spiele, welche anspruchsvoller sind.



Fakt ist, die ganzen alten Hasen sind eh schon weg und der Rest.....naja wer schlägt sich von den alteingesessenen noch mit den Knirpsen rum die keinen Plan vom Raiden als vielmehr nurnoch von Ihrem Pullermeter haben.


----------



## Acho (21. Oktober 2010)

Leute bleibt doch mal locker!!

War doch immer so vor einem Addon das es etwas chaotischer zu geht.

Aber nein gleich mal losmeckern.Es ist zu leicht und wenn es zu schwer ist, es ist zu schwer.

Trinkt ma ne Runde Tee oder was auch immer aber seid halt geduldig meckern könnt ihr wenn Cata raus ist und 2-3 Wochen vergangen.Wenn dann nix passiert ist geb ich euch Recht !!


 MfG


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Um auf mindestens ein Kommentar hier einzugehen:
> 
> Blizzard hat nicht nur veröffentlicht, dass der Schaden/Heilung und das Tanken auf Cata abgestimmt worden sind.
> *Es wurde auch genannt, dass das leveln von 1-80 in Zukunft schneller voran gehen soll, deswegen auch das neue balancing.
> *



Was hat denn Schnelligkeit mit Anspruch zu tun? Wenn jeder Mob 10k EXP gibt aber schwer zu legen ist ist man innerhalb eines Tages 80, trotzdem musste ich wenigstens kämpfen um den Mob zu töten, nicht one-hit. Was ist daran so toll 1 Millionen mobs zu one hitten wenn 10000 Mobs auch reichen würden mit mehr Anspruch. Es gibt dadurch keinen Zeitverlust! Ich rede bei einigen gegen eine Wand.


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Leute bleibt doch mal locker!!
> 
> War doch immer so vor einem Addon das es etwas chaotischer zu geht.
> 
> ...



Achja und zu schwer gibt es nicht, nur zu dumm sich in Gruppen einzufinden um Gegner zu töten. (Falls es zu schwer wäre Mobs alleine zu töten, was es aber nie war, von daher verstehe ich nicht warum manche jemals sagten es sei zu schwer)


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Leute nehm Euch die Illusion, es wird nicht schwerer in Cata, ein bischen,aber niemals beim Leveln, wow ist ein Fastfood mmo, es ist soaufgebaut das man nur ne sucht nach item farmen entwickelt, (oder warum rennt ihr tausend mal in den selbern raid/Inni?)



Hehe, gerade musste ich etwas Schmunzeln.


Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Als ob Blizzard auf die hören würde die als minderheit versuchen die Qualität beizubehalten.
Es ist eine Firma und es geht um Geld, ergo wird das umgesetzt was mehr reinbringt. 2 Heulende Qualitätfanatiker, 200 Wimmernde 14 Jahre alte Schulkinder mit zu kleinen Zahlen....2nd wins!!!


Steht drüber Leute machts wie andere auch, Abo auslaufen lassen Spiel wegpacken, neues suchen was Spass macht fertig.




Und ganz wichtig, so wie ich täglich mal bei Buffed vorbeischauen und sich über die Leute weghauen, die krampfhaft versuchen Ihrer Sucht zu entfliehen es aber warum auch immer nicht gebacken bekommen.
Wenn ich´s mir Recht überlege hätte ich suchtberaterin für Computersüchtige werden sollen, dann würde ich jetzt auf meiner Insel Cocktails schlürfen


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich will jetzt keine Träume zerstören, dass das Twinken in Cata wieder Spaß macht und ausgeglichen ist. Aber das is und wird so wie jetzt bleiben...

Ich spiele auf der Beta derzeit einen Hunter (eh OP XD), eine Eule und nen Hexer hoch und kann nur sagen: Bis zum Stufenbereich 65-85 wird sich echt nichts ändern, da erst dort der Schaden der Mobs angehöht wird etc cc.

Denke damit is das Thema gegessen (jetz hab ich hunger, danke an den TE -.- )

ps: bin mal wieder zu dumm zum lesen und hab überlesen das schon einer das geschrieben hat, bööööööse


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Oktober 2010)

Wann schnallt ihr Nichtdenker eigentlich dass seit dem Patch bereits alles auf Cata abgestimmt ist? Ihr erstellt hier Threads, augenscheinlich lest ihr also auch hier. Wieso lest ihr dann nicht die Infos, die es seit Monaten über Cata gibt? Blizzard wollte eigentlich nicht einmal mehr die Klassen balancen vor Cata. Warum auch? Ich würde als Entwickler da auch keine Arbeitszeit mehr reinstecken. Dennoch haben sie nach eurem Gewinsel jetzt doch wieder an den Klassen rumgefummelt, die eine gebufft, die andere generft. Euer ständiges Geheule macht das Spiel eigentlich zu dem was es heute ist.
Sicherlich jammert genau ihr wieder nach Erscheinen von Cata, weil es euch zu schwer geworden ist. Weil die Mobs nicht nach wenigen Sekunden liegen. Weil manche Quests einfach viel zu schierig sind. Weil, weil, weil...

Dieser Patch sollte euch lediglich vor Cata die Klassenmechanik näher bringen. Gut, jetzt machen alle mehr Schaden. Macht ja nüscht, dann können auch die letzten Wichte wenigstens noch Arthas zu Gesicht bekommen und sich die Belohnungen einsacken. Aber ne, die Jammerfraktion hat schon wieder was zum Heulen gefunden. Ihr seid wirklich jämmerlich, wisst ihr das?


----------



## Blacknature (21. Oktober 2010)

Auf Betaservern ist das lvn zu schwer,und uns ist das lvn in den Startgebieten zu einfach... aha. 
WoW ist und war schon immer Einsteigerfreundlich,also ist es ok das man nicht sofort beim Geistheiler landet weil man 2 Mobs pullt. Und wer es sich schwerer machen will,der soll es auch machen ..die ganze Umgebung adden.
Dazu noch,konnte man in einer der Buffed-Show(sry,gesucht aber nicht fündig geworden welche Folge das war) sehen wie sich Quests mit Cata verändern,sie erfordern einiges mehr an Movement als aktuell.

WoW insgesamt ist sicherlich nicht einfach,wer Herausforderung sucht,findet auch welche.


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wann schnallt ihr Nichtdenker eigentlich dass seit dem Patch bereits alles auf Cata abgestimmt ist? Ihr erstellt hier Threads, augenscheinlich lest ihr also auch hier. Wieso lest ihr dann nicht die Infos, die es seit Monaten über Cata gibt? Blizzard wollte eigentlich nicht einmal mehr die Klassen balancen vor Cata. Warum auch? Ich würde als Entwickler da auch keine Arbeitszeit mehr reinstecken. Dennoch haben sie nach eurem Gewinsel jetzt doch wieder an den Klassen rumgefummelt, die eine gebufft, die andere generft. Euer ständiges Geheule macht das Spiel eigentlich zu dem was es heute ist.
> Sicherlich jammert genau ihr wieder nach Erscheinen von Cata, weil es euch zu schwer geworden ist. Weil die Mobs nicht nach wenigen Sekunden liegen. Weil manche Quests einfach viel zu schierig sind. Weil, weil, weil...
> 
> Dieser Patch sollte euch lediglich vor Cata die Klassenmechanik näher bringen. Gut, jetzt machen alle mehr Schaden. Macht ja nüscht, dann können auch die letzten Wichte wenigstens noch Arthas zu Gesicht bekommen und sich die Belohnungen einsacken. Aber ne, die Jammerfraktion hat schon wieder was zum Heulen gefunden. Ihr seid wirklich jämmerlich, wisst ihr das?





Vernichte sie alle!


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wann schnallt ihr Nichtdenker eigentlich dass seit dem Patch bereits alles auf Cata abgestimmt ist? Ihr erstellt hier Threads, augenscheinlich lest ihr also auch hier. Wieso lest ihr dann nicht die Infos, die es seit Monaten über Cata gibt? Blizzard wollte eigentlich nicht einmal mehr die Klassen balancen vor Cata. Warum auch? Ich würde als Entwickler da auch keine Arbeitszeit mehr reinstecken. Dennoch haben sie nach eurem Gewinsel jetzt doch wieder an den Klassen rumgefummelt, die eine gebufft, die andere generft. Euer ständiges Geheule macht das Spiel eigentlich zu dem was es heute ist.
> Sicherlich jammert genau ihr wieder nach Erscheinen von Cata, weil es euch zu schwer geworden ist. Weil die Mobs nicht nach wenigen Sekunden liegen. Weil manche Quests einfach viel zu schierig sind. Weil, weil, weil...
> 
> Dieser Patch sollte euch lediglich vor Cata die Klassenmechanik näher bringen. Gut, jetzt machen alle mehr Schaden. Macht ja nüscht, dann können auch die letzten Wichte wenigstens noch Arthas zu Gesicht bekommen und sich die Belohnungen einsacken. Aber ne, die Jammerfraktion hat schon wieder was zum Heulen gefunden. Ihr seid wirklich jämmerlich, wisst ihr das?



Und du hast nicht richtig mitgelesen, wie einer meiner Vorposter schon sagte wird der Schadensaustoß der Mobs erst ab 65-80 ein wenig höher. Und da 1-60 genauso zu Catcalysm gehört wie 80+ muss das gebalanced werden. Jammern hast du übrigens falsch verstanden im Deutsch Unterricht. Wenn jemand jammert sagt ist das eher negativ. Ich hingegen stelle nur ein paar Fakten dar die die Spielbalance stören. Aber hauptsache du hast was zu 'jammern' ne?


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

Blacknature schrieb:


> Auf Betaservern ist das lvn zu schwer,und uns ist das lvn in den Startgebieten zu einfach... aha.
> WoW ist und war schon immer Einsteigerfreundlich,also ist es ok das man nicht sofort beim Geistheiler landet weil man 2 Mobs pullt. Und wer es sich schwerer machen will,der soll es auch machen ..die ganze Umgebung adden.
> Dazu noch,konnte man in einer der Buffed-Show(sry,gesucht aber nicht fündig geworden welche Folge das war) sehen wie sich Quests mit Cata verändern,sie erfordern einiges mehr an Movement als aktuell.
> 
> WoW insgesamt ist sicherlich nicht einfach,wer Herausforderung sucht,findet auch welche.



Ehm...Hab da en paar Fragen:

1.) Auf was für nem Beta-Server zockst du, auf welchem das Lvln im Low-Lvl Bereich schwerer ist? oO
2.) Mehr Movement? Mehr Skill bei Quests? Du zockst (anscheinend) Beta....du müsstest doch selbst wissen, das dies nicht so ist?
3.) Wo ist WoW denn nicht einfach, was Lvln betrifft?


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Und du hast nicht richtig mitgelesen, wie einer meiner Vorposter schon sagte wird der Schadensaustoß der Mobs erst ab 65-80 ein wenig höher. Und da 1-60 genauso zu Catcalysm gehört wie 80+ muss das gebalanced werden. Jammern hast du übrigens falsch verstanden im Deutsch Unterricht. Wenn jemand jammert sagt ist das eher negativ. Ich hingegen stelle nur ein paar Fakten dar die die Spielbalance stören. Aber hauptsache du hast was zu 'jammern' ne?



Genau gib Ihm Vokabelunterricht.
Na fühlste Dich schon etwas besser als zuvor?


Ich Liebe dieses Forum wo sich alle anscheinend Hassen und sich gegenseitig alles absprechen was nur geht.


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Achja und wieso bringen eigentlich immer die Leute den selben Joker wenn sie Blizzard verteidigen? 

Zuerst kam der "Es ist noch Beta!!!" Joker.
Jetzt ist es der "Es ist auf Cataclysm gebalanced!!!"

Und was wird dann zum Release gesagt?

Und @ Trixie3: Das buffed Forum ist nicht anders wie alle Anderen Foren dich ich frquentiere, das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun, wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen wird diskutiert, und kleine Sticheleien gehören dazu.


----------



## aidekhia (21. Oktober 2010)

das soll so sein!!! damit auch jeder mal schnell 80 werden kann und high content sehen kann. halt für casuals was ja nicht negativ sein mag. man kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen.

und wenn die mehrheit schnell auf 80 leveln will, verändern sie halt wow so das man schnell lvln kann.

wenn es dir zu schnell geht geh in keine ini und queste, so bekommst du nicht so gute sachen und die mobs fallen nicht so schnell.


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> das soll so sein!!! damit auch jeder mal schnell 80 werden kann und high content sehen kann. halt für casuals was ja nicht negativ sein mag. man kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen.
> 
> und wenn die mehrheit schnell auf 80 leveln will, verändern sie halt wow so das man schnell lvln kann.
> 
> wenn es dir zu schnell geht geh in keine ini und queste, so bekommst du nicht so gute sachen und die mobs fallen nicht so schnell.



Ich hab spaßeshalber 2 Kürschnermesser angezogen als Furor Krieger mit level 20, ich kann dir sagen die Mobs fallen immer noch sehr schnell.So schnell das es sich nichtmal lohnt Hinrichten zu drücken da es eh ein totaler Overkill ist.


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> das soll so sein!!! damit auch jeder mal schnell 80 werden kann und high content sehen kann. halt für casuals was ja nicht negativ sein mag. man kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen.
> 
> und wenn die mehrheit schnell auf 80 leveln will, verändern sie halt wow so das man schnell lvln kann.
> 
> wenn es dir zu schnell geht geh in keine ini und queste, so bekommst du nicht so gute sachen und die mobs fallen nicht so schnell.



Wenn Keine Ahnung: RUHE!


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Ehm...Hab da en paar Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Auf was für nem Beta-Server zockst du, auf welchem das Lvln im Low-Lvl Bereich schwerer ist? oO
> 2.) Mehr Movement? Mehr Skill bei Quests? Du zockst (anscheinend) Beta....du müsstest doch selbst wissen, das dies nicht so ist?
> 3.) Wo ist WoW denn nicht einfach, was Lvln betrifft?




Es ist jetzt definitiv schwieriger durch die Landschaften zu Reisen da jetzt hier und dort mal ein Paar große Hügel entstanden sind....da ist Movement gefragt um sein Mount nicht in die Schlucht zu stürzen 


Mein Freund spielt auch in der Beta, naja oder hat es.
Er wird sich aufgrund der dort erworbenen Erkentnisse kein Cataclysm kaufen, was ich auch gut finde, denn das Spiel bietet doch nun wirklich keine Herrausforderung mehr.
Abgesehen davon höre ich Ihn immer nur meckern das die Leute in einem Raid zu bescheuert sind zu: Flasken, Buffen, Heilen, laufen, Tanken, laufen, laufen nochmehr laufen und sich zu bewegen 
Wenn ich gesehen habe wie er Daylies gemacht hat, musste ich nur Lachen.
Er Tippt mit seinem Paladin nur ganz kurz einen Mob an in der Eiskrone und dieser Fliegt bis nach Elvynn. Wasn daran herrausfordernd?


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Und du hast nicht richtig mitgelesen, wie einer meiner Vorposter schon sagte wird der Schadensaustoß der Mobs erst ab 65-80 ein wenig höher. Und da 1-60 genauso zu Catcalysm gehört wie 80+ muss das gebalanced werden. Jammern hast du übrigens falsch verstanden im Deutsch Unterricht. Wenn jemand jammert sagt ist das eher negativ. Ich hingegen stelle nur ein paar Fakten dar die die Spielbalance stören. Aber hauptsache du hast was zu 'jammern' ne?




Schätzelein...
Wir alle spielen das Spiel doch schon eine kleine Ewigkeit, haben etliche Twinks hochgezockt. ICH möchte auf gar keinen Fall weitere Twinks hochziehen mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad vor 5 Jahren. Da haben wir nämlich einige Monate gebraucht, um den Char auf 60 zu pushen. Der Weg zum Level 80 ist mir persönlich schon jetzt viel zu lang. Vor dem Endlevel spielt sich nämlich nicht mehr viel ab in den Inis und Raids. Oder willst du mir etwa erzählen, dass du mit jedem deiner Twinks auf dem entsprechenden Level in den großen Raids gewesen bist, alle Inis gesehen hast. Hast du nämlich nicht, weil du nicht einmal genügend Leute dafür findest.
Ist das Spiel also im High-Level-Bereich balanced, ist es völlig ausreichend für den Großteil der Spieler. Dort nämlich investieren sie die meiste Zeit. Dort finden sie die Leute, die mit ihnen raiden, dort erreichen sie die für sie noch wichtigen Erfolge.

Alles darunter ist den meisten wurscht. Betrachte mal aus Spaß an der Freud, welche Twinks aus deinem Bekanntenkreis Ulduar-Erfolge haben. Du wirst nicht viele finden. Aber sicher wirst du gänzlich andere Fakten zu erzählen haben, hm?


----------



## aidekhia (21. Oktober 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Wenn Keine Ahnung: RUHE!




ist mir wayne eigentlich versuch nur meine postanzahl zu pushen


----------



## leckaeis (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Und du hast nicht richtig mitgelesen, wie einer meiner Vorposter schon sagte wird der Schadensaustoß der Mobs erst ab 65-80 ein wenig höher. Und da 1-60 genauso zu Catcalysm gehört wie 80+ muss das gebalanced werden. Jammern hast du übrigens falsch verstanden im Deutsch Unterricht. Wenn jemand jammert sagt ist das eher negativ. Ich hingegen stelle nur ein paar Fakten dar die die Spielbalance stören. Aber hauptsache du hast was zu 'jammern' ne?



Ach, und das die Spielbalance gestört wird, ist nicht negativ?

Leute, wenn euch das Leveln in WoW zu schnell geht, dan spielt Aion, oder irgendwas anderes asiatisches. 
Mein Gott, das ihr mit Eurem Missfallen immer den anderen Leuten das Spiel madig machen wollt.

Als würde euch jemand dazu zwingen ..


----------



## Blacknature (21. Oktober 2010)

1. Hab ich kein Wort darüber verloren,das auf dem Betaserver das Low-lvn "zu schwer" sein soll. Sondern 80-85.
2. Hätte ich einen Beta Acc, würde ich nix über eine Buffed-Show schreiben,sondern über persönliche Erfahrung. Und in der Show/Video konnte man sehen das die Startgebiete stark überarbeitet wurden. Z.B. Dunkelküste Quests wurden vorgestellt.
3. Ist die Definition Einfach/Schwer vom Spieler zu Spieler und vorallem der gespielten Klasse/Skillung unterschiedlich. Wie man so schön sagt,bei 100 Personen hat man mindestenns 50 verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt definitiv schwieriger durch die Landschaften zu Reisen da jetzt hier und dort mal ein Paar große Hügel entstanden sind....da ist Movement gefragt um sein Mount nicht in die Schlucht zu stürzen
> 
> 
> Mein Freund spielt auch in der Beta, naja oder hat es.
> ...



Reiten is au so schon schwierig *hust*

Zum Rest: So wie er bzw du sehe ich es auch.^^ (trotzdem werd ichs mir holen xD)


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ach, und das die Spielbalance gestört wird, ist nicht negativ?
> 
> Leute, wenn euch das Leveln in WoW zu schnell geht, dan spielt Aion, oder irgendwas anderes asiatisches.
> Mein Gott, das ihr mit Eurem Missfallen immer den anderen Leuten das Spiel madig machen wollt.
> ...





Sprich mir nach:


_*
Dieses Spiel ist schlecht für mich.*_


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Schätzelein...
> Wir alle spielen das Spiel doch schon eine kleine Ewigkeit, haben etliche Twinks hochgezockt. ICH möchte auf gar keinen Fall weitere Twinks hochziehen mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad vor 5 Jahren. Da haben wir nämlich einige Monate gebraucht, um den Char auf 60 zu pushen. Der Weg zum Level 80 ist mir persönlich schon jetzt viel zu lang. Vor dem Endlevel spielt sich nämlich nicht mehr viel ab in den Inis und Raids. Oder willst du mir etwa erzählen, dass du mit jedem deiner Twinks auf dem entsprechenden Level in den großen Raids gewesen bist, alle Inis gesehen hast. Hast du nämlich nicht, weil du nicht einmal genügend Leute dafür findest.
> Ist das Spiel also im High-Level-Bereich balanced, ist es völlig ausreichend für den Großteil der Spieler. Dort nämlich investieren sie die meiste Zeit. Dort finden sie die Leute, die mit ihnen raiden, dort erreichen sie die für sie noch wichtigen Erfolge.
> 
> Alles darunter ist den meisten wurscht. Betrachte mal aus Spaß an der Freud, welche Twinks aus deinem Bekanntenkreis Ulduar-Erfolge haben. Du wirst nicht viele finden. Aber sicher wirst du gänzlich andere Fakten zu erzählen haben, hm?



Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt das ANSPRUCH, nochmal: ANSPRUCH!!! nichts mit der Levelgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat. Ich habe auch schon gesagt das man sehr einfach die Quest XP erhöhen kann wenn die Mobs dafür aber schwerer zu besiegen sind, was ist daran denn nicht zu verstehen? Ich habe auch gesagt das ICH VERSTEHE das je mehr Addons rauskommen die Zeit bis zum Max. Level verkürzt werden MUSS! Aber das belegt nur das du mein Initial Post nicht mal gelesen hast. 

Aber das trifft auf viele zu, es sei dir verziehen.


----------



## leckaeis (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum willst du den Anspruch von Monstern denn erhöen?
Macht es dir Spaß, nach jedem Vieh erstmal trinken zu müssen, damit dich das Nächste nicht aus den Latschen haut?


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

Blacknature schrieb:


> 1. Hab ich kein Wort darüber verloren,das auf dem Betaserver das Low-lvn "zu schwer" sein soll. Sondern 80-85.
> 2. Hätte ich einen Beta Acc, würde ich nix über eine Buffed-Show schreiben,sondern über persönliche Erfahrung. Und in der Show/Video konnte man sehen das die Startgebiete stark überarbeitet wurden. Z.B. Dunkelküste Quests wurden vorgestellt.
> 3. Ist die Definition Einfach/Schwer vom Spieler zu Spieler und vorallem der gespielten Klasse/Skillung unterschiedlich. Wie man so schön sagt,bei 100 Personen hat man mindestenns 50 verschiedenen Meinungen.



Zu 1.) Wir reden übers Twinken ... die Levelbalance ... Der TE spricht vorwiegend den Low Lvl Bereich an .. also uninteressant.
Zu 2.) Überarbeitet = nicht schwerer!
Zu 3.) Nicht wenn du 100 Leute hast, die noch wissen, wie das Lvln ohne Heirloom und Dungeon-Browser ist. Oh stimmt ja, alles Neulinge von Wotlk wie mir scheint.


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Reiten is au so schon schwierig *hust*
> 
> Zum Rest: So wie er bzw du sehe ich es auch.^^ (trotzdem werd ichs mir holen xD)




Klar, wenns Dir Spass macht los kaufen gehen und Spielen. 
Würde mein Freund auch, nur machts Ihm dahingehend keinen mehr weil er sich nurnoch mit Leuten rumschlagen muss die so .....wie drück ich´s aus.....naja etwas eingeschränkt im umgang mit der Maus und Tastaturkoordination sind.

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen mal wieder reingeschaut.....20 Minuten, ist halt nichts mehr für mich....nett ausgedrückt wa


----------



## leckaeis (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Klar, wenns Dir Spass macht los kaufen gehen und Spielen.
> Würde mein Freund auch, nur machts Ihm dahingehend keinen mehr weil er sich nurnoch mit Leuten rumschlagen muss die so .....wie drück ich´s aus.....naja etwas eingeschränkt im umgang mit der Maus und Tastaturkoordination sind.
> 
> Ich habe vor 2 Tagen mal wieder reingeschaut.....20 Minuten, ist halt nichts mehr für mich....nett ausgedrückt wa



Wenn die WoW-Community speziell und das Spiel im Allgemeinen so schlecht sind, warum genau bist du dann noch hier?


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Klar, wenns Dir Spass macht los kaufen gehen und Spielen.
> Würde mein Freund auch, nur machts Ihm dahingehend keinen mehr weil er sich nurnoch mit Leuten rumschlagen muss die so .....wie drück ich´s aus.....naja etwas eingeschränkt im umgang mit der Maus und Tastaturkoordination sind.
> 
> Ich habe vor 2 Tagen mal wieder reingeschaut.....20 Minuten, ist halt nichts mehr für mich....nett ausgedrückt wa



Meine Freundin hat aufgehört und ihr wäre es eigentlich Lieber wenn auch ich dann aufhöre....

Inkompetente Spieler jaja...bei Rnd Raids hört man mich im TS nur lautstark und aggressiv Flamen...^^


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt das ANSPRUCH, nochmal: ANSPRUCH!!! nichts mit der Levelgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat. Ich habe auch schon gesagt das man sehr einfach die Quest XP erhöhen kann wenn die Mobs dafür aber schwerer zu besiegen sind, was ist daran denn nicht zu verstehen? Ich habe auch gesagt das ICH VERSTEHE das je mehr Addons rauskommen die Zeit bis zum Max. Level verkürzt werden MUSS! Aber das belegt nur das du mein Initial Post nicht mal gelesen hast.
> 
> Aber das trifft auf viele zu, es sei dir verziehen.




Entschuldige bitte, doch Anspruch ist mir beim x-ten Twinkleveln bis zu einem gewissen Level wirklich furzegal. Ich will einfach nur fix auf dieses Level kommen, nicht noch einmal Monate auf Level 60 brauchen. Irgendwann oben muss der Anspruch steigen, klar. Man möchte ja schließlich Herausforderungen meistern. Aber bis dahin soll es einfach nur schnell gehen.


----------



## aidekhia (21. Oktober 2010)

jaja alles wotlk genaration und mimimi hier und mimimi dort früher war alles besser und etc...
gut nacht alle hab meinen 3 punkt jetzt und bin zufrieden

und ps ich lass mir nicht den mund verbieten


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wenn die WoW-Community speziell und das Spiel im Allgemeinen so schlecht sind, warum genau bist du dann noch hier?



Na ich wusste ja das ich diese Frage irgendwann beantworten muss udn habe mir schon welche Parat gelegt 



Zum einen weil, ich mich hier köstlich amüsiere.
Und zum anderen schau ich mir gern die Entwicklung vom Spiel an welches mir früher viel Spass bereitet hat und höre gern von den Leuten die noch aktiv spielen was dort so abgeht.




Ach was red ich hier....es ist eigentlich nur erstens


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Warum willst du den Anspruch von Monstern denn erhöen?
> Macht es dir Spaß, nach jedem Vieh erstmal trinken zu müssen, damit dich das Nächste nicht aus den Latschen haut?



Ne aber es wäre toll das ich nicht einmal genügend pullen kann um micht selber in Gefahr zu bringen, das ist schon etwas zu wenig Anspruch an einem.

Blutdurst, HS, Tod. Tab, Siegesrausch (20% heal) Blutdurst, Tod, Tab usw. das macht doch 0 Spass. Und man braucht kein Genie dafür sein das es sich bis Level 80 ändern wird, da man ja auch immer bessere Ausrüstung bekommt. Siegesrausch, Blutdurst (später Wütender Schlag der noch stärker ist) Tod, Tab.... Man kann ja nicht einmal mehr alle Tasten die man zur Verfügung hat drücken. Das war sonst wohl kaum so.


----------



## leckaeis (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Na ich wusste ja das ich diese Frage irgendwann beantworten muss udn habe mir schon welche Parat gelegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ich wusste ja das ich diese durchgelutschte Antwort irgendwann zu hören bekomme und grins einfach mal vor mich hin  


Btt:

Ich persönlich lege lieber eine 8 Mob starke Gruppe anstatt umzukippen, wenn ich in irgendeiner verkackten Miene einen zweiten Kobold adde.


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, doch Anspruch ist mir beim x-ten Twinkleveln bis zu einem gewissen Level wirklich furzegal. Ich will einfach nur fix auf dieses Level kommen, nicht noch einmal Monate auf Level 60 brauchen. Irgendwann oben muss der Anspruch steigen, klar. Man möchte ja schließlich Herausforderungen meistern. Aber bis dahin soll es einfach nur schnell gehen.



Du bist echt ein Sonderfall, du zitierst mich schon und dann bringst du wieder das ZEITargument, sorry ich gebs bei dir auf. Hoffnungslos.


----------



## leckaeis (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Sonderfall, du zitierst mich schon und dann bringst du wieder das ZEITargument, sorry ich gebs bei dir auf. Hoffnungslos.



Anscheinend bist du der zweite Sonderfall. Er beantwortet genau deine Frage in dem, was du zitiert hast und du ignorierst es quasi völlig.


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Ne aber es wäre toll das ich nicht einmal genügend pullen kann um micht selber in Gefahr zu bringen, das ist schon etwas zu wenig Anspruch an einem.
> 
> Blutdurst, HS, Tod. Tab, Siegesrausch (20% heal) Blutdurst, Tod, Tab usw. das macht doch 0 Spass. Und man braucht kein Genie dafür sein das es sich bis Level 80 ändern wird, da man ja auch immer bessere Ausrüstung bekommt. Siegesrausch, Blutdurst (später Wütender Schlag der noch stärker ist) Tod, Tab.... Man kann ja nicht einmal mehr alle Tasten die man zur Verfügung hat drücken. Das war sonst wohl kaum so.





Nochbesser wars mit den Gebrechenshexern.

Umsomehr Mobs Du Verderbnis an die Stirn geklatscht hast umso mehr Heilung hast Du bekommen.
Ab 50 Mobs konnten Elitegegner auf dich einprügeln Du hast einen Imensen Heal gehabt.
Daran seh ich auch das das Spiel keine Herrausforderungen zu bieten hat.

Ich mein 1 Mob ran...50% TP, 2 weitere geaddet....Fighten ´bis die Tasten fliegen und die Buchstaben auf der Tastartur verschwinden......2 Liegen ich hab 15% Tp....rennen.
Sowas nenn ich geil anstatt:

4 Mobs reinchargen...ganzes Camp mit 30 Mobs adden.....Wirlwind...Spalten...Wirlwind......!


----------



## Blacknature (21. Oktober 2010)

Verschiedene Meinungen: 

Den Mobs höhere Stats geben ?
Mehr Gruppen Q's einführen ?
Mehr Movement verlangen ?
(das sind nur Paar,die mir spontan eingefallen sind)

Ich wär gespannt was Heiler sagen würden,wenn sie Quests machen sollten,die bereits einem Platten-DD schwer fallen.


----------



## Jeckel93 (21. Oktober 2010)

Aaaalso. Ich zocke Beta habe selbst noch keinen Twink hcohgezogen doch die ganze Zeit über mit jemandem im Teamspeak geredet während er gelevelt hat.

Er hat seinen Schurken innerhalb von 4 Stunden und 58 Minuten auf Level 21 gebracht. Dabei hatte er alles an heirlooms an außer den Ring. Und um nochmal darauf einzugehen, dass Levelgeschwindigkeit =/= Herrausforderung ist, möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass er jeden Mob mit einem Schlag umgelegt hat. Na gut für Elite hat er halt mal 2 oder 3 gebraucht. In den Todesminen hat er auf halben Weg beim Trash den Tank abgelöst, da wenn er pullt die Mobs einfach schneller liegen.


Der Schwierigkeitsgrad in diesem Levelbereich scheint also nicht sonderlich schwer zu sein.


Zum Levelbereich von 80-85 kann ich euch meine eigene Meinung mitteilen, da ich meinen Paladin dort hochgezogen habe. Es ist schwieriger als Wotlk, aber ist es deswegen schwierig? Ich sehe mich eigentlich als einen Spiele der in der "unteren oberen Schicht" spielt. Also ein der guten Leute aber von diesen doch eher noch im unteren Bereich falls ihr versteht was ich meine.

 Auf was muss ich achten beim Leveln? Ab 83 vlt nich mehr als 2 Mobs pullen, achten mit halbwegsvollem Leben und wenn nicht mit genügend Mana/Heilmöglichkeiten in den Kampf zu gehen. Die Gegner beim zaubern zu unterbrechen ist jetzt auch beim leveln nützlich. Eine Quest mit Elite Mobs läuft meistens darauf aus, dass Movement gefordert ist. Kein Movement wie Entweihen, oh shit da war doch was = wipe, aber ihr werden die Quest nicht schaffen, wenn ihr zweimal vom Drachenatem getroffen werdet. Elementare in den Twilight Highlands ( Weiß den deutschen Namen leider nicht, da ich mit dem englischen Beta-Client spiele) lassen aus dem Boden Wassersäulen hervorschiessen, denen auszuweichen macht das Erledigen der Gegner auf jeden Fall um einiges einfacher, mehrmals erwischt werden ist wohl nicht drin von den Lebenspunkten. Aufschlagorte von Kanonenkugeln werden von einem Zeichen ähnlich des Mal des Jägers markiert. Ein paar Sekunden später treffen dort Kanonenkugeln auf die dir die Hälfte der Leben abziehen und dich fortschleudern.


All das sind keine große Herrausforderungen, doch sie machen das leveln spassiger und wer meint das ignorieren zu können wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch sterben.


Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich dir also zustimmen, dass die Levelbalance zumindest in den ersten 20 Leveln im Eimer ist. Doch ich denke gerade, wenn dir das Questen am meisten Spass macht wirst du deinen Spass auch mit Cataclysm haben. Denn die sind auch abwechslungsreich und ich kann dir sagen, es gibt sehr lustige Quests. Ich denke da nur an einen Zwerg im Ödland der mal Todesschwinge gesichtet hat. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen diese Questreihe. Es kommt Geschichte drin vor und man kann auch mal lachen ;-)




Von daher empfehle ich euch Cataclysm wirklich zu kaufen und es einfach wirklich anzuspielen. Wenn es euch wirklich überhaupt nicht gefällt... Pech gehabt. Ich glaube nicht, dass es euer erstes PC-Spiel war welches ein Fehlkauf sein könnte und es wird auch nicht das Letzte sein.



In diesem Sinne,


Viel Spass beim Erkunden der neuen Welt =)


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Sonderfall, du zitierst mich schon und dann bringst du wieder das ZEITargument, sorry ich gebs bei dir auf. Hoffnungslos.




Was willst du denn bitte für einen bisherigen "Anspruch" in diesem Spiel vorbringen? Nennst du es Anspruch, wenn du in den weitaus meisten Quests irgendwelche Mobs killen musst? Oder ist es Anspruch, wenn du in den nächsten Quests wieder zu diesen Mobs muss, weil dem Questgeber einfiel, dass sie auch Felle für ihn haben könnten? Anspruch habe ich in den letzten Jahren gerade in diesem Spiel nicht viel gesehen. Wieso sollte der plötzlich reingepatcht werden?

Ich bin ein Sonderfall, weil ich den Anspruch nicht erkennen kann...aber du erwartest ihn nach 5 Jahren WoW. Wer ist hier wohl ein Sonderling?


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist du der zweite Sonderfall. Er beantwortet genau deine Frage in dem, was du zitiert hast und du ignorierst es quasi völlig.



Er hat mir aber wieder gesagt das er keine Lust hat Monate zu leveln sondern schnell bzw. fix hochzuleveln. Ich habe davor aber schon gesagt das Schnelligkeit nichts mit Anspruch zu tun hat. Schnelligkeit = Zeit die man braucht um maximales Level zu erreichen, red ich ne andere Sprache?! Anspruch = Schwierigkeit einen Mobv zu töten.

Ob ich nun 1 Millionen Mobs one hitte und Maximal Level habe oder 10000 Mobs bekämpfe mit Anspruch und dann max. Level bin ist zeitlich gesehen, jetzt kommts: Das Selbe. :O


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens ist das Spiel nach wie vor ab 12, ich weiß aber auch von Kindern weit unter diesem Alter, dass sie es spielen. Hm, welchen Anspruch die wohl haben.


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das Spiel nach wie vor ab 12, ich weiß aber auch von Kindern weit unter diesem Alter, dass sie es spielen. Hm, welchen Anspruch die wohl haben.



12 ist dazu auch noch eindeutig zu niedrig angesetzt.


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Achja, vielen dank an Jackel93 für den ausführlichen Bericht, das belegt zwar meine Vermutung das man Low-Level questen in die Tonne tretten kann aber wenigstens ab 80 dann wieder Spass haben kann. Im Prinzip ist es also egal ob ich jetzt oder erst mit Cataclysm einen Twink hochspiele da sich ja nichts ändern wird. Talentbäume sind da. Mein 80er Palahealer wird aber auf jeden Fall auf 85 gemacht, der macht mir zur Zeit unheimlich Spass.


----------



## BossRulE (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Achja, vielen dank an Jackel93 für den ausführlichen Bericht, das belegt zwar meine Vermutung das man Low-Level questen in die Tonne tretten kann aber wenigstens ab 80 dann wieder Spass haben kann. Im Prinzip ist es also egal ob ich jetzt oder erst mit Cataclysm einen Twink hochspiele da sich ja nichts ändern wird. Talentbäume sind da. Mein 80er Palahealer wird aber auf jeden Fall auf 85 gemacht, der macht mir zur Zeit unheimlich Spass.



Wenn du willst schreib ich dir en detailierten Bericht zu jedem einzelenen Gebiet, wie es sich geändert hat und was dadurch noch einfacher geworden ist xD


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Wenn du willst schreib ich dir en detailierten Bericht zu jedem einzelenen Gebiet, wie es sich geändert hat und was dadurch noch einfacher geworden ist xD



Tzzz! Mach nur so weiter dann kauf ich mir nacher doch kein Cataclysm. 

Edit: Naja wird spät, ich wünsche allen eine gute Nacht war sicherlich sehr angeregt die Diskussion. Ich find nächtliche Buffed Diskussionen jedenfalls besser als am Tag weil dann alle Posts verschluckt werden.  Morgen ist hier bestimmt alles zugeflammed!


----------



## Askaril (21. Oktober 2010)

> Er hat seinen Schurken innerhalb von 4 Stunden und 58 Minuten auf Level 21 gebracht.


 Von 1 auf 20 in ca. 5h ging aber schon immer wenn man die Gebiete und Quests kennt. Erst von ca. 29 auf 58 dauerts gefühlt ewig lang. 



> ... möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass er jeden Mob mit einem Schlag umgelegt hat. Na gut für Elite hat er halt mal 2 oder 3 gebraucht. In den Todesminen hat er auf halben Weg beim Trash den Tank abgelöst, da wenn er pullt die Mobs einfach schneller liegen


 Das wiederum sollte ehr neu sein ^^

Ne mal im ernst, es ist glaube ich nicht zwingend sinnvoll darüber zu diskutieren ob skills (lvl 1-60), die für mobs und gebiete gedacht sind (die es noch nicht gibt), an mobs und in gebieten (die es bald nicht mehr gibt) overpowered sind.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn die skills von 60-80 zustark sind DANKE! ich für meinen teil kann bc und wotlk (letzteres ganz besonders) nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Scharamo (21. Oktober 2010)

Es ist doch das Ziel gewesen da leveln leicht wird. Es ist echt unglaublich wieviel dei WoW Spieler rumweinen müssen... Wenn es euch zu leicht ist spielt halt Aion oder so wad... Ich hatte nie Probleme beim leveln. Klar kam es vor das man mal gesporben ist. Aber ob ich auf dem weg auf 80 jetzt 2x sterbe oder nicht macht echt kein unterschied. Ab Stufe 60 wird man sicher genauso leveln können/müssen wie es vor 4.0.1 war, zumindest fast. 

Von 1-60 kann man jetzt schon SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lange leveln. Ich finde es gut das das jetzt schnell geht.


----------



## worldscorpio (21. Oktober 2010)

> Übrigens ist das Spiel nach wie vor ab 12, ich weiß aber auch von Kindern weit unter diesem Alter, dass sie es spielen. Hm, welchen Anspruch die wohl haben.



darauf habe ich gewartet:
was erwartet ihr von einem spiel das ab 12 jahren zugelassen ist ? 

-balancing
-theorycrafting 
-dps- calculating
-... etc. ???

öh das ist ungefähr so als würde man in der "sendung mit der maus" einen vortrag über angewandte mathematik halten.
ich wage zu behaupten, das sich 99% der eigentlichen zielgruppe keine gedanken darüber machen.

da ich seit einigen jahren dieser eigentlichen zielgruppe entwachsen bin, mache ich mir folgerichtig auch keine gedanken darüber.
wenn euch das spiel nicht passt, nun keiner zwingt euch weiter zu spielen.
tut ihr es trotzdem, dann solltet ihr eventuell in erwägung ziehen euch mit dem IST- zustand abzufinden.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, das ich mich mit dem leveln meiner Katze bisher wirklich schwer getan habe. Ich sehe da wirklich eine gewisse Klassenabhängigkeit, die schnell zu falschen Eindrücken führen kann. Ein Pala bzw. Krieger (Plattenträger) kann mehr Mobs gleichzeitig töten im Levelbereich als ein Stoffie, eben weil er mehr aushält und die Mobs nunmal länger auf ihn mit wachsender Begeisterung einschlagen können.
Ich hatte wirklich Probleme, trotz ner Menge Gold, die ich in mein Kätzchen pumpen kann und trotz Erbstücken, genauso zu agieren wie mit gewissen anderen Klassen. Da gab es bis 4.0.1 doch viele Situationen, wo ich gegen einen dritten Gegner UNTER meinem Level trotz starker Auslegung auf ein "spezielles" EQ (kein ZM Mischmasch) und trotz Selbstheilung, Tränken und co wirklich ins stottern gekommen bin.


----------



## Littletall (21. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob das schon jemand gesagt ist, aber mein Goblin Schurke in der Beta ist oft gestorben (Level 18). Die Mobs sind intelligenter, laufen extrem oft in Gruppen rum und können ganz schön reinhauen (vor allem die Caster). Gerade beim Leveln sollte man sich daher CC-Fähigkeiten angewöhnen.

Ohne Kopfnuss hab ich keinen Kampf gegen zwei oder mehr Mobs mehr eröffnet.


----------



## immortal15 (21. Oktober 2010)

hast du das echt erst jetzt bemerkt ? -.-





oh mann.............


----------



## Russelkurt (21. Oktober 2010)

@ TE: wenn dich das leveln so stört, wenn du die mobs in angemessener geschwindigkeit umhauen kannst, dann lass es und spiel deine endlevelchars weiter, sofern du welche hast, was ich deiner aussage entnehme. ich finds ok, weil ich ehrlich gesagt keinen, aber so garkeinen bock habe, mehr zeit als nötig in einem gebiet zu verbringen, durch das ich schon 8 chars gezogen hab. deshalb levle ich auch grad nicht, sondern farme t10 für meine mainchars. leveln mit t10 geht bestimmt ein oder 2 level besser als ohne. ich levle frühstens mit cata wieder und dann einen schurken und einen priester, die fehlen mir noch, dann hab ich alle klassen durch.


----------



## Rolandos (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe jetzt testweise einen Krieger als auch einen Schamanen bis Level 20 und ein bisschen darüber hinaus gelevelt, testweise da ich die neue Levelbalance testen wollte. Keine Levelsachen! Mit Levelsachen will ichs gar nicht wissen um ehrlich zu sein, das ist dann sicherlich nur noch ein Erlebnis wie Ameisen zertreten....



Tatsächlich, hmmm, vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal wieder einen Monat Spielzeit gönnen, ich zertrete gerne Ameisen. Am liebsten brühe ich sie mit kochendem Wasser. Vielleicht schaffe ich dann doch noch meinen Tank/Heiler/DD Druiden auf 80 zu bringen, oder meinen Schurken, Krieger, Magier, Hexer oder Priester. Die dümpeln alle so zwischen 10 und 20 rum  oh sorry, der Druide ist schon auf 22.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (21. Oktober 2010)

If you dont like it, stop playing. Zwingt dich keiner zu zocken. Die Balance is imo nunmal im Arsch kann man nix machen außer warten.


----------



## Bandit 1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Leveln geht dir zu schnell ? Tja, mir war es immer zu langsam. ^^

(Wenn man den 5. 80er hochlevelt, ist es nämlich nur noch eintönig.)

2005 hat mein erster Level 60er 4 *!* Monate gebraucht. Ok, weil ich mir damals auch noch alles, aber wirklich alles
angesehen habe, meinen Beruf so richtig geskillt habe und weniger als später gespielt haben.

Und alle anderen Sachen wurden ja schon von anderen angesprochen.

Übrigens, mit jeder Erweiterung wurde das Lowleveln vereinfacht und jedes mal meckern welche.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Achja, vielen dank an Jackel93 für den ausführlichen Bericht, das belegt zwar meine Vermutung das man Low-Level questen in die Tonne tretten kann aber wenigstens ab 80 dann wieder Spass haben kann. Im Prinzip ist es also egal ob ich jetzt oder erst mit Cataclysm einen Twink hochspiele *da sich ja nichts ändern wird.* Talentbäume sind da. Mein 80er Palahealer wird aber auf jeden Fall auf 85 gemacht, der macht mir zur Zeit unheimlich Spass.




Tja es wird sich alles ändern.... die Gebiete sind verändert, die Quests sind anders und sicherlich auch die Mobs.

Und ob ich jetzt 2-3 Schläge für einen 08/15 Mob brauche oder 10-15 macht doch letzendlich keinen Unterschied denn auch zu Classic Zeiten war der normale Questmob nie wirklich eine Gefahr...... ausser man war zu blöd zum Spielen.

Hauptsache die Cataclysm Quests sind mehr wie in BC und WOTLK denn aktuell ist der Bereich von 1-58 eine qual wie ich finde.
Qualitativ sind die Quests wirklich absolut schlecht und bestehen fast nur aus Questreihen in denen es heißt "gehe nach X und töte 20 Gegner... komme dann wieder zu mir und gehe danach zu Y und töte 20 andere Gegner und danach gehste noch zu Z und tötest dort den Boss der Gegner..."

In Classic Gebieten hat man selten mehr als eine Handvoll aktivier Quests aus einem Gebiet in Questbuch.

Da gefällt mir WotlK deutlich besser wo man 10+ Quests hat und diese schön in einem Rutsch fertig macht und alles zusammen abgibt.
Auch das beschleunigt das Level erheblich weil man nicht mehr nach jedem erledigten Quest wieder minutenlang zum Questgeber reiten muss nur damit man danach wieder minutenlang zu neuen Questgebiet reiten muss.

Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen wie man dieser Classic Zeit nachtrauern kann...
Man hat Stunden und Tage nur mit dem hin und her Reiten verbracht auch hat man sich viel zu lang mit sinnlosen Questsmobs abgegeben...
Und wenn ich an die Zeit denke in der ich Stundenlang in OG stand und immer wieder in den Chat geschrieben habe "LF Heiler/Tank für Strat" dann kommt mir die Kotze hoch...
Das war alles komplett verschwendete Zeit die eigentliche kein normaler Mensch aufbringen kann/will der neben WoW noch ein Leben hat.....

Wer diese Zeit vermisst der sollte sich wirklich nen anderes Spiel zulegen... am besten nen schönen AsiaGrinder in dem man nur alle 24 Std. Spielzeit mal ein Level steigt weil ein Kampf gegen einen 08/15 Mob 2-3 min. dauert.....


----------



## Alpax (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja aber es wurden schon Dinge verändert die dahin gehen .. lange vor dem Patch .. zB. Hogger hat seit Ewigkeiten nurmehr knapp 600 hp .. früher über 1000 und war allein nur schwer möglich ...heute ist er nur ein etwas größer Trashmob den jede Klasse auf dem Level locker solo machen kann... und sowieso wurden aus vielen Gebieten die Elite-Mobs durch normale Mobs ersetzt ... etwa da wo man früher den ZF Hammer geholt hat ...der auch entfernt wurde .. usw... es wird einem einfach alles in den Arsch geschoben ... stimmt schon


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Oktober 2010)

Richtig das jetzt net alles funzt, ist normal.
Ich denke da kommt noch bissel was. Gerade bei einigen Skills. Mir als Krieger fehlt jetzt auf Level 10-20 Interrupt und Snare. Während andere Klassen aber Sprint haben, Formen oder Speed Bonis. Als Krieger hat man seinen Out Combat Char. Aber am Ende war LEvel 10-19 schon immer so. Jetzt ist es eben sehr extrem geworden, weil man alles umgestellt hat. Von Skill LEvel Voraussetzung, bis hin zu neuen Skills. Daher wird es ne Zeit dauern, bis es dort wieder eingepegelt ist. Aber Level EQ ist viel nerviger als die Skills. Diese One Hit Schurken nerven oder diese MS Freak Krieger usw. Das ganze Viehzeug eben =).

Aber mein Gott, dass ist eben leider durch die Änderung nun einmal so. Da die Änderung eben enormen Einfluss auf das Balanced hat und nicht einfach so innerhalb von wenigen Wochen wieder angepasst wird. Im Endgame ist es eher störend und dort enorm wichtig, da erstmal den Fokus wieder besser zu bekommen.


----------



## j0sh (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollte Bliz nun für nicht mal mehr zwei Monate alle Questgebiete anpassen, wenn danach sowieso alles "kaputt" ist? einfach ein wenig in Geduld üben und mal über Dinge hinweg sehen, gerade da wir wissen das sich alles ändern wird mit cata


----------



## Cartman666 (21. Oktober 2010)

Früher haben alle geschrien, daß sie bis Stufe 40 nichts zu tun haben. Z.B. beim Paladin nur Richturteil, Autoschlag, Richturteil... Jetzt wurden halt zusätzliche Fähigkeiten schon früh eingebaut, aber es wurden die Gegner nicht weiter angepasst. Einfach mal abwarten, wie es sich mit 4.0.3 in der überarbeiteten Welt spielt. Aber generell würde ich nicht sagen, daß es auf niedrigen Stufen schwieriger wird. Es gibt immer noch genug Leute, die bei einzelnen Quests verzweifeln, weil sie halt neu im Spiel sind.

Gestern musste ich mal herzhaft lachen als der Schaden des Jägers erhöht wurde. Das war ja der Scherz des Monats. Hatte mein 73er Jäger mit grünem Gerümpel und Erbstücken vorher schon 900 DPS selber plus 280 vom Pet gemacht sind es nun fast 1200 selber und über 300 vom Pet. Diese Zahlen kenne ich nichtmal von meinen frischen 80ern, wenn die nur mit grünen Questbelohnungen rumgelaufen sind (ausgenommen der Todesritter).


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Naja aber es wurden schon Dinge verändert die dahin gehen .. lange vor dem Patch .. zB. Hogger hat seit Ewigkeiten nurmehr knapp 600 hp .. früher über 1000 und war allein nur schwer möglich ...heute ist er nur ein etwas größer Trashmob den jede Klasse auf dem Level locker solo machen kann... und sowieso wurden aus vielen Gebieten die Elite-Mobs durch normale Mobs ersetzt ...



Naja das ist aber nur Logisch.

Als zu Anfang von BC all diese Mobs noch Elite waren wurden sie von Spieler Links liegen gelassen.

Gruppenquests machen natürlich nur Sinn wenn man eine Gruppe hat aber eine Gruppe für Classic Quests zu finden war seit dem ersten Addon gelinder gesagt völlig UNMÖGLICH.... 
Entweder hat ein Befreundeter High level Spieler geholfen oder das Quest wurde nicht gemacht... das ist natürlich nicht der Sinn einer Gruppenquest also war die degradierung auf normale Quests nur logisch und auch richtig


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2010)

Öhm... also eigentlich ist man schon vor dem Patch so gut wie nie gestorben, da wars nur noch eintöniger als jetzt mit den neuen Klassenfähigkeiten die einem schon viel früher zur Verfügung stehen.

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen, alles wird gut.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Oktober 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Gestern musste ich mal herzhaft lachen als der Schaden des Jägers erhöht wurde. Das war ja der Scherz des Monats. Hatte mein 73er Jäger mit grünem Gerümpel und Erbstücken vorher schon 900 DPS selber plus 280 vom Pet gemacht sind es nun fast 1200 selber und über 300 vom Pet. Diese Zahlen kenne ich nichtmal von meinen frischen 80ern, wenn die nur mit grünen Questbelohnungen rumgelaufen sind (ausgenommen der Todesritter).



So? =)

Mein 80er Pala war damals frisch 80, hat sich das ganze 200er Zeug schmieden lassen (also Titanstahlzerstörer usw) und ich hab die 2k DPS nicht gekratzt. 
Mein 75er Pala jetzt fährt an Vio Feste Endboss 1800k. Mit blauem Scherbenweltkopf, der Invgar Axt und noch so Krempel. Der Schaden ging schon allgemein gut hoch.


----------



## lazyarse (21. Oktober 2010)

Also mir ist WoW anspuchsvoll genug. Und schwierig genug auch. Such mal eine Random in der nicht irgendein Honk dabei ist der dir die Mobs aus dem CC haut.
CC???? Was'n das??? Kann man das essen?? Ach so "cheepen", "shackeln", "Buße" meinst. Mom muss ich mir mal durchlesen was das macht. Oder auch geil! Hab ich mir nicht gekauft macht ja keinen Schaden.... Ich spiele nicht Beta und ich lese nur die Berichte. Ich kann euch sagen wenn nur die hälfte davon wirklich umgesetzt wird, von dem was Blizzard erreichen möchte, dann wird euch der Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW noch zum Hals raus hängen. Vor allem leuten wie mir. Casual's. Für mich war der Dungeonbrowser die wohl geilste Erfindung überhaupt. Wenn ich online bin will ich spielen und nicht ewig lange nach ner Gruppe suchen. Gab ja schon vorher Tools die keine Sau benutzt hat. Sorry kein Mensch meint ich natürlich. Heute komm ich on. Meld mich als Tank an und bin 10 sec später in der Inni. Raid's kenne ich fast überhaupt nicht. Weil ich keine 3 Stunden am stück fürs spielen einplanen kann. Raidgilden find ich noch geiler. Ich arbeit in 3 Schicht. Nix mit morgens um 6 zur arbeit oder um 8 zu Schule und um 15 Uhr bin ich wieder heim. Jeden Do. abend 20.15 ICC bis 23 Uhr??? Hallo?! Einige Leute die WoW spielen/leben jammern auf ziemlich hohem Niveau. WoW ist ein Spiel. Wenn ich Anspruch will dan versuche ich meinem Hund ein Trick bei zu bringen. Oder ich repariere mein Fahrrad, Auto oder Roller. Oder ich gehe Unkraut jäten. Manchmal versuche ich auch einfach nur mal was mit meinen Freunden oder Nachbarn zu unternehmen. WoW ist euch zu einfach? Gut! Is mir sowas von egal ich hab spaß dabei. 

Und noch als Nachtrag. Diesen Schuh zieht sich an wem er passt^^

Bis dann in Azeroth


----------



## hofpils (21. Oktober 2010)

@lazyarse: Vollste Zustimmung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch latte wie schnell und lange es braucht, wer sich einen neuen Char machen will, macht es nicht weil es nun schneller geht. Ich habe selber atm 2 Klassen auf 70 (Schurke und Hexer) und alle anderen Klassen auf 80 und das schon vor dem Patch.......für Neulinge wird es nach wie vor nicht so einfach wie für erfahrene Spieler, das scheinen einige zu vergessen.


----------



## aidekhia (21. Oktober 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Wenn Keine Ahnung: RUHE!




War spät gestern und trotzdem. ich könnt jetzt auch sagen, du hast keine Ahnung was vllt nicht stimmt. Aber mir dann zu unterstellen ich hab keine Ahnung....wäre eine unterstellung ohne Grundlage. Und falls du mich überzeugt hast ,dass ich keine Ahnung hab( Nein ich gehöre nicht zu der WotLk Generation) wäre es konstruktiver, mir zu erklären was an meiner Aussage nicht stimmt als einfach RUHE zu schreien.


----------



## Savaera (21. Oktober 2010)

lazyarse schrieb:


> Also mir ist WoW anspuchsvoll genug. Und schwierig genug auch. Such mal eine Random in der nicht irgendein Honk dabei ist der dir die Mobs aus dem CC haut.
> CC???? Was'n das??? Kann man das essen?? Ach so "cheepen", "shackeln", "Buße" meinst. Mom muss ich mir mal durchlesen was das macht. Oder auch geil! Hab ich mir nicht gekauft macht ja keinen Schaden.... Ich spiele nicht Beta und ich lese nur die Berichte. Ich kann euch sagen wenn nur die hälfte davon wirklich umgesetzt wird, von dem was Blizzard erreichen möchte, dann wird euch der Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW noch zum Hals raus hängen. Vor allem leuten wie mir. Casual's. Für mich war der Dungeonbrowser die wohl geilste Erfindung überhaupt. Wenn ich online bin will ich spielen und nicht ewig lange nach ner Gruppe suchen. Gab ja schon vorher Tools die keine Sau benutzt hat. Sorry kein Mensch meint ich natürlich. Heute komm ich on. Meld mich als Tank an und bin 10 sec später in der Inni. Raid's kenne ich fast überhaupt nicht. Weil ich keine 3 Stunden am stück fürs spielen einplanen kann. Raidgilden find ich noch geiler. Ich arbeit in 3 Schicht. Nix mit morgens um 6 zur arbeit oder um 8 zu Schule und um 15 Uhr bin ich wieder heim. Jeden Do. abend 20.15 ICC bis 23 Uhr??? Hallo?! Einige Leute die WoW spielen/leben jammern auf ziemlich hohem Niveau. WoW ist ein Spiel. Wenn ich Anspruch will dan versuche ich meinem Hund ein Trick bei zu bringen. Oder ich repariere mein Fahrrad, Auto oder Roller. Oder ich gehe Unkraut jäten. Manchmal versuche ich auch einfach nur mal was mit meinen Freunden oder Nachbarn zu unternehmen. WoW ist euch zu einfach? Gut! Is mir sowas von egal ich hab spaß dabei.
> 
> Und noch als Nachtrag. Diesen Schuh zieht sich an wem er passt^^
> ...



Falsch 

Selbst ein 5jähriger sucht im Spiel die Herausforderung. Glaubst Du nicht? Spiel mal mit einem 5jährigen Memory und sag ihm vor, wo die passenden Karten liegen. Mach das ganze mehrmals hintereinander und teste aus, wann ihm das Ganze zu blöd und zu langweilig wird.

Und wenn gewissen Leuten das twinken zu lange dauert oder gedauert hat, dann frag ich mich allen Ernstes, warum dann getwinkt wurde? Spass kann als Grund ja augenscheinlich ausgeschlossen werden. Denn wenn etwas Spass macht, kann es nicht lange genug dauern.
Wenn als Grund nun angegeben wird, dass man gern ein neue Klasse ausprobieren würde - nun - dann bettelt Blizzard halt solange an, bis sie 80er Chars für 50,00 EUR im Shop anbieten. Wenn das genug machen, wird es diese Option sicherlich bald geben. Also, nur zu!

Zusammengefasst: Ich seh es wie der TE, dem ich btw. schon im off. Forum Recht gegeben habe ;P


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> Selbst ein 5jähriger sucht im Spiel die Herausforderung. Glaubst Du nicht? Spiel mal mit einem 5jährigen Memory und sag ihm vor, wo die passenden Karten liegen. Mach das ganze mehrmals hintereinander und teste aus, wann ihm das Ganze zu blöd und zu langweilig wird.
> 
> ...




Tja dann erklär mir mal was hat die Herausforderung mit der Spielzeit eines Twinks zutun?

Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Zusammehang denn das Leveln war und wird auch nie eine Herausforderung sein.
Das einzige bei dem ich mich damals anstrengen musste war die sinnlosen Leerläufe zu ertragen durch stundenlanges hin und her Laufen, weil das Mount erst ab 60 verfügbar war und das ewige gesuche nach Mitspielern oder die Stundenlangen Warteschlangen für ein PVP Schlachtfeld.
Ich will spielen denn dafür bezahle ich monatlich Geld.... in Classic hatte man aber sehr sehr sehr viel Leerläufe in denen man im eigentlich Spiel kein stück voran gekommen ist.

Wie kann man diese Zeit vermissen?

Von 1-80 ist auch heute nicht an einem Tag geschafft aber mein erster Char brauchte damals von 1-60 ca. 11 Tage.. das sind 264 STUNDEN.
Das ist doch völlig krank.


Und was den Grund für einen Twink angeht, der dürfte für fast alle gleich sein und zwar etwas abwechslung im EndGame zu haben.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

WoW spielen wohl zu ca. 85% "alte" Spieler, wovon ca. 80% mehr als einen Char gespielt haben, wovon ca. 75% das leveln in den alten Gebieten zum Hals raus hängt und die so schnell wie möglich durch die Levelphase durchpreschen wollen. Darum, muss es auch so einfach wie möglich sein, spätestens mit dem 3. Char hat keiner mehr Lust am selben Stoff 7-8-9-10h und mehr zu verbringen. Das ist wohl einer der Gründe warum es so ist....

Was jetzt noch dazu kommt, ist einfach, dass der Schaden im unteren Bereich einfach noch nicht Balanced ist, dazu gabs sogar heute einen Bluepost

_*Low Level Class Balance*
We are going to spend some effort adjusting numbers for 1-80. It's not as big a priority as 85 because frankly, more players care about balance at 85 than they do lower level balance. As some folks have pointed out, inexperienced players almost by definition, don't place a premium on balance, and experienced players tend to not worry about balance much until they're at max level since things are changing so quickly.

Rather than adjusting everything independently, we tend to focus on max level and then work backwards from there. It doesn't help to nerf say rogue damage by 5% from level 1-60 if we then find we also need to nerf it at level 85 and then buff the 1-60 numbers to compensate.

There is some goofy stuff going on at lower level, but we'll get it all straightened out. After spending so much effort revamping the old zones and quests, we don't want the leveling experience to be an odd one. (*Source*)_ 

Ist zwar über die Klassenbalance...aber trifft das Thema trotzdem ganz gut


----------



## Golimer (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich weiss nicht was so schlimm daran sein soll, dass das leveln so einfach ist. stell dir doch mal vor, du würdest oft sterben beim questen, dann würd dir das spiel doch aufn sack gehen weil du vorran kommen möchtest. also sei doch froh das es easy ist, die welt siehst du ja auch so bzw die story kriegst du auch so mit. mit dem high lvl kommen dann die wirklichen und auch wichtige(re)n herausforderungen!


----------



## Savaera (21. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Tja dann erklär mir mal was hat die Herausforderung mit der Spielzeit eines Twinks zutun?
> 
> Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Zusammehang denn das Leveln war und wird auch nie eine Herausforderung sein.
> Das einzige bei dem ich mich damals anstrengen musste war die sinnlosen Leerläufe zu ertragen durch stundenlanges hin und her Laufen, weil das Mount erst ab 60 verfügbar war und das ewige gesuche nach Mitspielern oder die Stundenlangen Warteschlangen für ein PVP Schlachtfeld.
> ...



Er schrieb davon, dass jemand, der Herausforderungen mag, diese z bsp. beim Unkraut-Jäten suchen solle, und ähnliches. Auf dieses Argument bin ich eingegangen. Von Zeitaufwand war nirgends die Rede, übrigens auch beim TE nicht.

Frage: Was verstehst Du unter Spielen?

Wie man diese Zeit vermissen kann? Ich habe zu Classic Zeiten meinen heutigen Lebensgefährten kennengelernt. Für mich persönlich ist so etwas heute kaum denkbar. Weil die Leute gar nicht mehr miteinander kommunizieren. Sie wollen ja spielen *schnarch* Was immer sie damit auch meinen. Dass Kommunikation aber sehr zur Atmosphäre des Spiels beiträgt, das begreift heute scheinbar so gut wie niemand mehr.
Ich kann mich noch an meinen ersten Ausflug in die Scholomance erinnern. Ich bin damals beim Zugwindlager vom Greifen gestiegen, und wen seh ich da? Unseren bärtigen Gildenzwerg, wie er flankiert von zwei Nachtelfendamen an einen Baum gefläzt, dasitzt, und es sich gut gehen lässt. So etwas gibt Anlass für ein Gespräch, für ein bischen Rollenspiel, für ein bischen Spass.

Ich bin viel-Twinker, weiss also, von was ich schreibe. Auf die Aldor habe ich eine 80er Schami und mehrere Chars zwischen 20 und 80. Ich hab nach dem Patch absolut null Interesse mehr an diesen Chars. Weil es einfach total hohl ist. Als Melee fallen die Mobs um, egal ob man das richtige oder das falsche drückt. Wie will man denn einen Spieler, der 80 lvl lang problemlos mit dem Kopf über Tastatur rollen konnte, ab lvl 81 plötzlich beibringen, dass er JETZT !!! *lach* langsam anfangen sollte, sich mit seiner Klasse auseinanderzusetzen? Ich als Spieler würde dem Hersteller nen Vogel zeigen.


----------



## zakuma (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32UGD0fV45g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


TROLOLOL


----------



## Savaera (21. Oktober 2010)

Golimer schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht was so schlimm daran sein soll, dass das leveln so einfach ist. stell dir doch mal vor, du würdest oft sterben beim questen, dann würd dir das spiel doch aufn sack gehen weil du vorran kommen möchtest. also sei doch froh das es easy ist, die welt siehst du ja auch so bzw die story kriegst du auch so mit. mit dem high lvl kommen dann die wirklichen und auch wichtige(re)n herausforderungen!



Auch in einem Spiel sollte es darum gehen, richtige und falsche Entscheidungen zu treffen. Denn genau das macht ein Spiel aus. Fussball spielen heisst NICHT, wild mit dem Ball herumzuballern und darauf zu warten, dass er zufällig mal im Netz landet. Sondern Entscheidungen im Sinne von "Spiel ich ab oder nicht?", "Linke Ecke oder rechte?" usw. zu treffen. DAS ist für mich Spielen.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Wie man diese Zeit vermissen kann? Ich habe zu Classic Zeiten meinen heutigen Lebensgefährten kennengelernt. Für mich persönlich ist so etwas heute kaum denkbar. Weil die Leute gar nicht mehr miteinander kommunizieren. Sie wollen ja spielen *schnarch* Was immer sie damit auch meinen.




WoW ist keine Singlebörse.......

Und was man mit Spielen meinen kann ich dir erklären.

Ich spiele gern in meiner Freizeit Tennis...
Die 20 Min. hin und rückfahrt zur Halle sind aber kein SPIELEN sondern notwendiges Übel was ich über mich ergehen lassen muss um zu Spielen.
Ich würd liebend gern diese 40min. verschwendete Lebenszeit irgendwie verkürzen aber leider gibt es keine Ruhesteine in der Realität.

Und genau so war es in Classic....
Quest angenommen und 10 min in eine Richtung gelaufen bis man endlich die gesuchten Gegner findet.... 
Man kloppt also 20 - 30 min. auf diese Gegner ein damit sie irgendwas Droppen...die Dropchance von Questitems in Classic war mit das schlimmste überhaupt.
Zugegeben man hat 10 und nich 2 mal auf einen Gegner eingeschlagen aber der unterschied lag nur in der Zeit und nicht im Anspruch....  

Danach gehts wieder in 10.. min zurück zum Questgeber der einen wieder in die selbe Ecke schickt um ander Gegner zu töten.

Man hat in dieser Zeit also nur einen BRUCHTEIL mit sinnvollen Spielmechaniken verbracht die einen im Spiel weiter bringen... den großteil hat man mit laufen und eindreschen auf Gegner verbracht die kaum EP geben und nichts droppen.


----------



## Eyatrian (21. Oktober 2010)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Um eine in sich stimmige Spielwelt zu erschaffen hätte es bereits mit BC keinen Item Reset geben dürfen und der momentane Schadensoutput ist bereits mehr oder weniger auf Cataclysm abgestimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This!


----------



## wowfighter (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Achso und wenn der neue Spieler dann schreibt das ihm auf Level 31 langweilig ist weil alles umfällt was bei 3 nicht auf dem Baum ist sagt dem Blizzard auch: Tja musst halt 85 werden oder aufhören. Ne ganz bestimmt nicht denn die wollen auch das Geld von neuen Spielern und nicht nur von denen die 80 sind und dann erst in den neuen Gebieten (welche übrigens dann auch 1-60 sind, oh die Ironie) eine angemessene Balance. Blizz hat sich total überschätzt und muss auch mal Konsequenzen tragen ich bete dafür das mal mehr Spieler von WoW abspringen und die es merken das es mehr gibt ausser:
> 
> We are sorry for the inconvenience.


Du glaubst ernsthaft das Blizzard die neuen Spieler interessieren?
Bei 12 Millionen Abonnenten wohl eher net.

Und wenn schon wenn ich ein neuer Spieler wäre würde mir leveln jetzt noch mehr spaß machen ...


----------



## Savaera (21. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> WoW ist keine Singlebörse.......
> 
> Und was man mit Spielen meinen kann ich dir erklären.
> 
> ...



Die Anfahrtszeit zur Tennishalle gehört aber nicht zum Tennis-Spielen dazu. Genauso gibt es sicher auch einige, die direkt gegenüber dem Tennisplatz wohnen, die brauchen max. 5 Minuten zu Fuss. Schlechter Vergleich meiner Meinung nach.

Aber hey, Tennis ist ein super Beispiel ...... für was anderes ;P
Ich hab nie Tennis gespielt, aber wie läuft das denn so, wenn man komplett neu anfängt? Wird einem da was beigebracht? Nach Deiner/ Eurer Philosophie über das Spielen, sollte es doch eigentlich egal, ob ich den Schläger falsch oder richtig herum halte. Da es ja ein SPIEL ist, sollte ich in beiden Fällen den Sieg davontragen können.
Mal schauen, viell. probier ichs mal aus. Bei wem kann ich mich dann beschweren, sollte sich meine Annahme als falsch herausstellen? Gibts da irgendne eMail-Adresse oder so?

Reisen in WoW war aber Teil des Spiels.

Was sind denn sinnvolle Spielmechaniken? Gegen ein Mob zu kämpfen? Wenn diese Tätigkeit sinnvoll ist/ war, warum verkürzt man diese dann auf max. 2 Schläge/ Casts? Warum?
Damit man schneller looten kann? Damit man schneller 80 wird? Warum? Damit man auf 80 genau das gleiche macht? Jeden Tag Marken farmen, in HCs Bosse (übertrieben) twohitten?
Warum? Damit man Arthas töten kann? Wenn das also das NonPlusUltra in diesem Spiel und alles andere total unwichtig und bloss Zeitschinderei ist, dann frage ich mich, warum WoW nicht einzig und allein nur aus ICC besteht, mit einem Boss darin ... nämlich Arthas?


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Reisen in WoW war aber Teil des Spiels.




So ein Quatsch.

Als ob es jemanden gegeben hat der es toll fand ich Kargath zu stehen und 20 min zu warten bis alles 40 Raidmitglieder angeflogen gekommen sind nur um dann nochmal 10 min in den Blackrock zu reiten.

Sorry aber wem das wirklich gefallen hat der hat in meinen Augen zuviel Zeit oder ist Arbeitslos oder hat neben WoW wirklich kein Privatleben.

Vielleicht auch alles auf einmal.

Ein normaler Mensch der WoW als Hobby ansieht und auch noch ein Leben nebem Azeroth hat wird diese verschwendete Zeit sicherlich nicht vermissen.


----------



## Kovacs (21. Oktober 2010)

man sieht doch ganz deutlich, dass die Masse es scheinbar so haben will. Einloggen und losroxxorn. In HdRO zunehmend ein Problem mit diesen gelangweilten WoW´lern. Dort sind 2 Mobs auf deiner Stufe häufig noch einer zuviel und die Leute regen sich auf, dass sie keine 4 Gruppen á 5 Mobs pullen können, sondern schon bei 3 Mobs keine Chance mehr alleine haben. 
Hört man sich das an, ist wirklich der Raum mit hundert Portalen ausreichend. Oder halt wie CS: einloggen, epuip auswählen und losfraggen.
In einem MMO der absolute Tiefpunkt. Weder anspruchsvolle Questreihen, Gruppenaufgaben sind ein Witz, leveln in Lichtgeschwindigkeit (warum nicht gleich ab cata als Option char Erstellung "starte als 85er" mit Unteroption "godlike" und "freies mount mit Partikelplasmakanone".
Konsolengeneration: anmachen, Mission spielen, ausmachen. Story, Welt "erleben", knifflige Quests die entweder den Grips fordern oder die Fingerfertigkeit will niemand mehr. Einzig der virtuelle S-Vergleich zählt. Warum in cata das BÄM Addon nicht zum Standard gehört wundert einen da.


----------



## Savaera (21. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.
> 
> Als ob es jemanden gegeben hat der es toll fand ich Kargath zu stehen und 20 min zu warten bis alles 40 Raidmitglieder angeflogen gekommen sind nur um dann nochmal 10 min in den Blackrock zu reiten.
> 
> ...



Antworte doch bitte auf meine Fragen, und häng Dich nicht an dem einen Satz auf. Ich hab noch viel mehr geschrieben.


----------



## Hailtome (21. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.
> 
> ...



Du hast vllkommen recht!


----------



## Savaera (21. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> man sieht doch ganz deutlich, dass die Masse es scheinbar so haben will. Einloggen und losroxxorn. In HdRO zunehmend ein Problem mit diesen gelangweilten WoW´lern. Dort sind 2 Mobs auf deiner Stufe häufig noch einer zuviel und die Leute regen sich auf, dass sie keine 4 Gruppen á 5 Mobs pullen können, sondern schon bei 3 Mobs keine Chance mehr alleine haben.
> Hört man sich das an, ist wirklich der Raum mit hundert Portalen ausreichend. Oder halt wie CS: einloggen, epuip auswählen und losfraggen.
> In einem MMO der absolute Tiefpunkt. Weder anspruchsvolle Questreihen, Gruppenaufgaben sind ein Witz, leveln in Lichtgeschwindigkeit (warum nicht gleich ab cata als Option char Erstellung "starte als 85er" mit Unteroption "godlike" und "freies mount mit Partikelplasmakanone".
> Konsolengeneration: anmachen, Mission spielen, ausmachen. Story, Welt "erleben", knifflige Quests die entweder den Grips fordern oder die Fingerfertigkeit will niemand mehr. Einzig der virtuelle S-Vergleich zählt. Warum in cata das BÄM Addon nicht zum Standard gehört wundert einen da.




!!!! QFT !!!!

Genau DAS ist es. Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht *verbeug*


----------



## Mayestic (21. Oktober 2010)

ich seh da kein problem. 
sollen die lowlevels doch "godmode" bekommen.
ist mir doch egal.
iwann werden sie merken das das nicht mehr klappt. 
sie leveln schneller.
werden schneller in der lage sein das spiel zu sehen.
sie müssen sich nicht rumärgern weil mal wieder keiner helfen will wenn ein elite gekillt werden muss. 
also ? wo ist das problem ?
wems nicht gefällt kann ja aufhören mit wow.
auch cata ändert daran nix.
im lowlevelgebiet wird es sicher keine großartigen veränderungen in der stärke der gegner geben. 
twinks sind einfach gestärkt worden. 

was soll ich auch mit twink nummer 8 das großartige spiel erleben ? ich will lelveln und nicht in der ecke stehn und iwas beobachten, questtexte lesen oder ähnliches. 

meine meinung


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Aber lieber mehr Profit und weniger Mitarbeiter Kosten als ein rundum Catalcysm für alle von 1-85.



Wenn man davon absieht, dass Blizz als Unternehmen natürlich nur auf Profit aus ist.
Und wenn man davon absieht, dass sich vllt 10% aller Spieler so am Levelcontent aufgeilen.
DANN hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Antworte doch bitte auf meine Fragen, und häng Dich nicht an dem einen Satz auf. Ich hab noch viel mehr geschrieben.




Was willste denn hören?

Natürlich ist der Endconten bzw. das bessere Equip das ziel von WoW und fast allen anderen Spielen auf diesem Planeten.

Ich logge mich doch nicht in WoW ein um in einer "anderen" Welt aufzublühen oder um mich dort Stundenlang neben einen Baum zu setzen und virtuelles Bier zu trinken.
Gibt ja auch Leute die "Heiraten" in WoW.....

Spätestens da trennt sie die Spreu vom VollFreak mit realitätsverlust.

Ja ich will mich einloggen... gemütlich mit Freunden etwas Spielen... nen paar neue Items bekommen oder nen LvL up erreichen usw.
Rein... Dungeon Finder an und ab in ne Ini.... so lässt es sich leben wenn man von der Arbeit nach hause kommt.

Ich will in dieser Zeit etwas tun was mich dem Ziel "Besser" zu werden näher bringt... früher hieß es... einloggen... und auf Glück hoffen um ne Gruppe zu finden oder überhaupt etwas sinnvolles zutun...
Oft genug bin ich 10 min. zu Ort X geflogen... hab einige Q angenommen... 10 min zum Ziel gelaufen und dann musste ich Aufhören weil das leben nunmal Vorrang hat.

20 min verschwendet und nichts aber auch GARNICHTS erreicht.
Sowas gibt es heute glücklicherweise nicht mehr.


----------



## Blanvalet (21. Oktober 2010)

Leveln war doch auf vor dem Patch saueasy, und die Mobs sind umgekippt wie sonstwas..

mit ner gescheiten Skillung habe ich schon vor nem Monat mit meinem Krieger auf Level 30 gute 1,5 k Dmg mit Rache gemacht bei nem Crit...

ist doch auch gut, wenn das Leveln schneller geht.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (21. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Konsolengeneration: anmachen, Mission spielen, ausmachen. Story, Welt "erleben", knifflige Quests die entweder den Grips fordern oder die Fingerfertigkeit will niemand mehr. Einzig der virtuelle S-Vergleich zählt. Warum in cata das BÄM Addon nicht zum Standard gehört wundert einen da.



Und das ist jetzt natürlich wieder schlecht, weil es in MMO's ja nur um Komplexität geht. Es gibt mit Sicherheit kaum Spieler die einfach zocken wollen. Da bin ich wahrscheinlich der einzige. Mein E-Peen ist halt auch das einzige was alle interessiert. Auf keinen Fall will man Spass. Aber der hängt ja immer nur mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zusammen. Mario war ja auch so schwer, wenn ich es recht bedenke. 

Hauptsache mal den armen Aussenseiter raushängen lassen, dessen Spielerlebnis aus elitärem Questen mit viel Gehirn und akrobatischem Fingergefuchtel besteht. Ich liebe das.
Geh bitte Everquest spielen.


----------



## Garnalem (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Leveln ist seit dem ersten Patch zu BC Zeiten, wo die Gegner angepasst wurden und die Erfahrungspunkte erhöht wurden, sehr viel leichter geworden, wurde immer weiter unterstützt und ist auch so beabsichtigt. Man soll sehr schnell von Stufe 1 - 80 leveln und erst der neue Content soll etwas happiger werden. Erbstücke und "Werbt einen Freund"-Aktionen unterstützen zudem diese Entwicklung.

Zu Classic Zeiten hat man die meiste Zeit fürs Leveln und für Instanzen aufgewendet. Aber da mittlerweile WoW sich sehr gewandelt hat, ist das Leveln bis auf die letzten Stufen zweitrangig geworden. Wie man das findet, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Einerseits schön, wenn man den x-ten Twink hochzieht, andererseits vermissen auch gerade die Classic-Spieler knackige niedrigstufíge Quests und Instanzen und einfach Herausforderungen. 

Zu Classic-Zeiten war das Leveln noch richtig anstrengend, ich habe 6 Monate für meinen ersten 60er gebraucht und ich habe damals noch mit Holy-Skillung einen Paladin hochgezogen (echte Vergelter gab es kaum und machten auch nicht viel Schaden). Schon Instanzen wie Gnomeregan brachten einen an den Rand der Verzweiflung. Kaum eine Gruppe konnte den Endboss legen, denn auf dem Gang davor tummelten sich Dunkelzwergagenten, deren Bomben auch mal schnell einen Höchststufigen zerlegt haben. Ab Maraudon ging´s dann richtig los. Selbst ne 60er Gruppe konnte noch an der Prinzessin scheitern. Und nicht zu vergessen die Schwarzfelstiefen, in denen man sich oft mehrere Stunden aufhielt, um nur einen Bruchteil der insgesamt 17 Bosse zu legen. 

Auch gab es in den Level-Gebieten immer wieder Elite-Gegner, sodass man einfache Quests mit 3-4 Spielern erledigen musste, z. B. waren alle Gegner in Burg Stromgarde Elite. Auch wenn jetzt ein Paladin (und auch andere Klassen) teilweise 5, 6 Gegner (und manchmal sogar mehr) aufeinmal erledigen kann, waren zu Classic-Zeiten mehr als 2 Gegner meist tödlich. 

Gut, so schwer muss es dann auch nicht sein, da zumal das Höchstlevel immer weiter ansteigt. Aber etwas mehr Anspruch würde ich mir wünschen und dafür dann bessere Belohnungen oder mehr Erfahrungspunkte. Während man jetzt in der gleichen Instanz schnell alles wegbombt und Inis in 10 Minuten durchrennt, hat man zu Classiczeiten oft 2 und mehr Stunden verbracht und Gegnerkontrolle war ein MUSS. Auch bekam man noch die Fähigkeiten der Bosse zu spüren und man LERNTE BEREITS IN DEN INIS, RICHTIG ZU SPIELEN. Dieses Defizit merkt man immer wieder in Randomraids, wo Spieler mit einem Gearscore von 6.000 rumrennen, sich ach so super finden, aber es nicht mal schaffen, aus Bodeneffekten rauszugehen oder zu entscheiden, auf welche Items sie Bedarf würfeln können.


----------



## yaime (21. Oktober 2010)

ihr wisst schon das die mehrheit der wow neuanfänger bereits vor level 20 wieder aufhört ? zumindest haben das die letzten zahlen bestätigt, und fragt jetzt nicht nach quelle is mir zu lange her...
und um genau diesem zustand entgegen zu wirken wurde auch der talentbaum geändert um die "coolen" talente recht früh zu bekommen und dadurch das leveln und questen interessanter zu gestalten.
also hier jetzt die balance zu testen is völliger quatsch zudem du wohl ein alteingesessener spieler bist. Der wow anfänger der mit cata anfängt, wird´s schon gut so finden und das soll ja auch das ziel sein.


----------



## Kovacs (21. Oktober 2010)

nein es geht mir mehr um das Spielerlebnis. Ich habe 1984 mit pen&paper begonnen und habe wenig Verständnis für Aussagen wie "10min geflogen nichts ERREICHT", "will nur SCHNELL meine Items" etc.
Zum Glück gibt es einige Alternativen, die in dieser Hinsicht noch wesentlich mehr bieten als WoW. Und das Leveln ist eben ein ganz elementarer Teil eines MMO und wer das von vornherein als "Zeitverschwendung" abtut, weil er nur ins Endgame will, dem reicht meiner Meinung auch ein Char, der direkt auf Max-Level erstellt wird.
WoW war schon immer eher ein jump´n´run, wenn man es mit anderen MMO vergleicht. RP war auch nie ein Schwerpunkt, daher vermisse ich sowas hier auch nicht. Nur die Levelphase ist wirklich seit Ende BC ein absoluter Witz. Die durchprügeln von Chars ist nicht mein Verständnis eines Fantasy Games. 
WoW hat mit WotLK endgültig den Schwerpunkt auf ein reines Endgamespiel verschoben. WoW hat sicher das beste pve Endgame, aber das reicht mir eben nicht aus. Es darf ruhig mal ein paar Tage oder sogar Wochen dauern, bis man ein neues Level erreicht. 
Es ist mir nicht schad um WoW, nur WoW hatte lange einen gesunden Kompromiss gepflegt und verkommt zum reinen Action MMO bzw. Hack´n´Slay. Monstermassen schlachten und wegbomben, dafür wart ich auf D3


----------



## charly-sue (21. Oktober 2010)

was ich fast bissl ne frechheit finde ist folgendes:
letze woche dacht ich mir ach, mir is langwielig ich will mich ma nicht mit de rneuen skillung meines pala rumschlagen, ich spiel doch ma wieder meinen mage auf lvl 5, gut log ich um steh i wie auf der blutdings da insel und was seh ich, der brot und wasser herbeizauber is weg -.- ich kreig ne kriese.. *omgichgehoom* hmm.. ok ja dann halt hab ja noch einige tränke inner tasche. 
gut 4-6 mops ma gekillt (nacheinander) ok, komisch, ich verlier überhaupt kein mana..

also ich war bissel entäuscht, weil das war immer total nett sich was so herzustellen, aber jetzt ists weg  nd man hat n imba mana pool. weiss vielleicht einer warum?

grüsse


----------



## Jestersjake (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey ich hab ne ganz tolle Idee, wie wärs wenn ihr einfach abwartet wies mit Cata wird, als die kuriosesten Spekulationen in den Raum zu werfen und sich dabei gegenseitig in die Haare zu kriegen weil die Spekulation von Spieler A das Spiel noch viel schlimmer machen würde als die Spekulation von Spieler B, und Spieler A deshalb ja viel "cooler" ist, weil er ja auf den Mainstream aufspringt und alles erstmal schlecht macht, egal wies wird, es wird bestimmt shice. 

So, flame on, was anderes könnt ihr ja nicht.


----------



## Nethulon (21. Oktober 2010)

mimimimi  *taschentücher hinstell*


----------



## Littletall (21. Oktober 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> was ich fast bissl ne frechheit finde ist folgendes:
> letze woche dacht ich mir ach, mir is langwielig ich will mich ma nicht mit de rneuen skillung meines pala rumschlagen, ich spiel doch ma wieder meinen mage auf lvl 5, gut log ich um steh i wie auf der blutdings da insel und was seh ich, der brot und wasser herbeizauber is weg -.- ich kreig ne kriese.. *omgichgehoom* hmm.. ok ja dann halt hab ja noch einige tränke inner tasche.
> gut 4-6 mops ma gekillt (nacheinander) ok, komisch, ich verlier überhaupt kein mana..
> 
> ...



Der Zauber heißt jetzt "Erfrischungen herbeizaubern" und skaliert mit deinem Level. Sieh im Zauberbuch nach.

Unter Level 15 ist der Mana-Reg um 200 % erhöht (oder so), das korrigiert sich nach unten bis man das entsprechende Level erreicht hat. Find ich auch sinnvoll, außer Magiern mussten die meisten Low Level Chars leidig aufs Mana warten. Das ist aber schon eine Ewigkeit so.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> nein es geht mir mehr um das Spielerlebnis. Ich habe 1984 mit pen&paper begonnen und habe wenig Verständnis für Aussagen wie "10min geflogen nichts ERREICHT", "will nur SCHNELL meine Items" etc.
> Zum Glück gibt es einige Alternativen, die in dieser Hinsicht noch wesentlich mehr bieten als WoW. Und das Leveln ist eben ein ganz elementarer Teil eines MMO und wer das von vornherein als "Zeitverschwendung" abtut, weil er nur ins Endgame will, dem reicht meiner Meinung auch ein Char, der direkt auf Max-Level erstellt wird.



Ich würd eher sagen dass derjenige der Mehr will dahin gehen soll wo der Pfeffer wächst.

Man geht doch nicht zu Mainstream MMO schlechthin und beschwert sich darüber, dass es nicht "Speziel" für Freaks zugeschnitten ist.


Wenn ich nur schon Pen&Paper, LARP, oder halt das "rollenspiel" in Videospielen höre dreht ich schon mit den Augen.

Vielleicht fehlt mir einfach die Fantasie dazu mich in eine andere WELT zu denken und mich in einem Videospiel etc. Zuhause zu fühlen und dort als eine andere Person zu existieren.

Für mich ist das alles zu abgedreht und voll Freakig.

Für mich sind Videospiele ein Hobby.... wie Tennis, Kino etc.
Ich spiele gern Tennis aber ich stell mich nicht auf den Platz und denke ich bin Roger Federer und fantasiere vor mich her ich sei der geilste....
Nein ich bin ich und ich zocke weils mir Spaß macht.... mit Freunden oder mit Fremden.... nicht mehr und nicht weniger.... genau wie bei WoW
Ich bin kein Orc, kein Elf und kein Taure... ich bin nen Typ der seine Langeweile mit etwas WoW vertreiben will.

Und wer selbst den 100sten 12 min. Flug von Undercity nach Kargath immer noch gern mit angesehen hat der lebt wohl in einer anderen Welt als ich.


----------



## DieMarquiseVonO (21. Oktober 2010)

Also Nordend ist momentan wirklich schwer was das Questen angeht.
Im Fjord bspw. hat mich ein Mob von einer der ersten Quests( in diesem Allianz-Lager) mit 5000 Schaden ohne crit aus den Latschen gehauen. Also wiederbelebt und neu versucht, aber diesmal aufgepasst , dass ich nicht versehentlich neue Mobs pulle und mich hin und wieder hochgeheilt. Na was soll ich sagen... ich finde das anspruchsvoll und spaßig.


----------



## Kovacs (21. Oktober 2010)

so wurden wir bereits 1984 bezeichnet ... als Freaks  Glaub mir, ich kann damit leben. 
Außerdem kam ich nicht zu einem Mainstream MMO, sondern von einem damals eher anspruchsvollen Game, woraus inzw. ein hack´n´slay geworden ist. 
Das war übrigens meine erste Feststellung: die Masse der Leute will weder ein "anspruchsvolles Spiel", noch wollen sie unterhalten werden wie in einem Film, sondern sie wollen was "erreichen". Sich mit anderen vergleichen, "besser sein" als andere. Halt in irgendeiner Form "gewinnen" .. denn dazu sit ein Spiel ja da ... um zu gewinnen ... oder etwa nicht? 
Das wir in anderen "Welten" leben unterstreiche ich mal doppelt. Wenn ich jetzt noch sage ich lese gerne, bin ich wohl vollends ein realistätsfremder Freak  Denn lesen ist so völlig sinnlos, man erreicht nix, spielt sich nur im Kopf ab.... 

Ich bin wirklich kein frustrierter WoW´ler, der der "guten alten Zeit" hinterherweint. WoW war nie das rundum glücklich machende Spiel für mich, eben nur eins unter vielen. So toll die WoW Story ist, neben dem Warhammer Universum und der Welt von Tolkien ist das alles ziemlich lau. WoW kann sich entwickeln wohin es will. Einzig die Referenz "WoW" als perfektes MMO Format macht mir sorgen, denn WoW hat sich auch erst zu dem entwickelt was es heute ist. Und es wäre fatal, wenn alle anderen MMO diesen Weg beschreiten, aber das sieht nicht danach aus. Daher wird es in eurem Sinne auch nie den "WoW Killer" geben.


----------



## Ixidus (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> *Levelbalance *



made my day


----------



## lordtheseiko (21. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den superbösen Mega Ultra Weltvernichter Bossen ist wohl wahr,

vorallem weil die Mobs nichtmal Elite sind und kaum mehr hp (wenn sie mehr haben!) als ihre "wachen" haben


----------



## Ereldan (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann da nur zustimmen, ich hab einen warri auf level 35.
Ich bin als ich level 28 war in die ini kloster-friedhof gegangen und habe dort ALLEINE! alles umgehauen, obwohl die mobs teilweise elite und orange/rot waren.
ich musste höchstens heldenhafter stoß --> mortal strike --> heldenhafter stoß machen und schon war ein orangener/roter elite mob down^^
so habe ich da im friedhof die mobs schnell respawnen von level 28 auf level 33 glaube ich in weniger als einer stunde gelevet^^


----------



## Herr Hering (21. Oktober 2010)

neue klassen in einem alten spiel, warte bis cata ^^


----------



## Untoast (21. Oktober 2010)

Boah, in diesem Thread gibts echt nen Haufen Vernagelte.
Ganz im Ernst, alle die die hier meinen sie hätten so gerne viel härteres Leveln sind doch, die, die sich am meisten an den neuen Talenten etc. aufgeilen.
Wer will schon Wochen lang mit einer Fähigkeit auf die Mobs kloppen? ( Warri vor dem Patch z.B. das war nur Heldenhafter Stoß spammen. Wooooooow)
Ich finde die neuen Trees gut so, vorallem bringen sie mehr Spannung und Abwechslung in PvE-Instanzen sowie in PvP.
Und dieses Argument, alles sei so einfach für die "Kiddies".... fasst euch einfach mal an den Kopf und denkt nach ihr Deppen.
Dieses Argument ist so unglaublich haltlos.

Achja und die Leute die meinen, sie wollen es "anspruchsvoller". Was erwartet ihr?? Einen eigenen Raidboss für Lvl 9? Defias-Taschendiebe mit 3 verschieden Phasen?
Wollt ihr mich verarschen? 1. Ein echter Kampf ist langweilig. Dolch rein, Blut raus, Tot. So ist das Leute, es ist nunmal net so wie in Final Fantasy, wo eine Kanalratte dämonische Flügel bekommt.
2. Für Anspruch gibts den Endcontent. Und nur wer LK10er HM down hat, darf jetzt sagen: "Der ist auch sau lahm... Mimi!"


----------



## Schlaviner (21. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DiemoX (21. Oktober 2010)

1. Man muss bis Stufe 80 leveln, wohlgemerkt, 80 ist höher als 60. Würde man noch mit der Geschwindigkeit, mit der man damals levelte, noch heute leveln, dann wärst du bis zum nächsten Addon gerade mal 80.

2. Wenn einer schon x mal die selben Gebiete durchkämmt, ist es langweilig, egal ob paladin oder Krieger. 

3. Punkt 2 wird entschärft, weil bald Cata kommt.

4. Bin ich zufrieden, wie es ist.


----------



## theIGamer (21. Oktober 2010)

Bitte denken, bevor tun schreiben...das Balancing ist für das jeweilig zugehörige Levelcap gedacht, die low-Level Bereiche werden da größtenteils außer Acht gelassen. Mich persönlich störts nicht, im Gegenteil, ich finde das richtig gut, jeden Mob zu onehitten, beschleunigt das nervige leveln ungemein.


----------



## Jogl3r (21. Oktober 2010)

Ihr wollt es schwerer beim leveln? Levelt einen Dudu in Reisegestalt! 


MfG


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Hehe, gerade musste ich etwas Schmunzeln.
> 
> Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Als ob Blizzard auf die hören würde die als minderheit versuchen die Qualität beizubehalten.
> Es ist eine Firma und es geht um Geld, ergo wird das umgesetzt was mehr reinbringt. 2 Heulende Qualitätfanatiker, 200 Wimmernde 14 Jahre alte Schulkinder mit zu kleinen Zahlen....2nd wins!!!
> ...



Du bist ja wirklich sehr sehr erwachsen...


----------



## Shaxul (21. Oktober 2010)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Mario war ja auch so schwer, wenn ich es recht bedenke.



Das allererste "Mario Bros." für den NES war in der Tat ein recht happiges Jump n' Run.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> *Fakt ist, die ganzen alten Hasen sind eh schon weg*



Träum weiter...


----------



## Bodvarr (21. Oktober 2010)

wir müssen die änderungen nunmal akzeptiere. als dudu oder shami bis lvl 20 zu lvln war eh total fürn arsch


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal die Idee in die Tat umgesetzt: Einen Char von level 1 an hochspielen und beim leveln alle quests machen. Also bevor man die Scherbenwelt / Nordend besucht erst alle quests in den vorherigen Welten abschliessen. Quasi der Quest Erfolg nur halt beim leveln statt erst mit 80.
Was mir das bringt? Ganz einfach dieses ZACK ZACK ZACK Gefühl loswerden was ich mir mit WOTLK angeeignet habe. Die Hektik rausnehmen und einfach mal entspannt questen.

Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist. Ich war level 12 und nichtmal im Immersangwald (Startgebiet BLutelfen) fertig mit allen Quests. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war man damals mit Level 11 maximal 12 die Geisterlande schon besucht und nicht erst wie aktuell auf Level 15 - 16 oO. Naja ^^ einfach chillig lquesten ohne aufs Level zu schauen


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Idee in die Tat umgesetzt: Einen Char von level 1 an hochspielen und beim leveln alle quests machen. Also bevor man die Scherbenwelt / Nordend besucht erst alle quests in den vorherigen Welten abschliessen. Quasi der Quest Erfolg nur halt beim leveln statt erst mit 80.
> Was mir das bringt? Ganz einfach dieses ZACK ZACK ZACK Gefühl loswerden was ich mir mit WOTLK angeeignet habe. Die Hektik rausnehmen und einfach mal entspannt questen.
> 
> Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist. Ich war level 12 und nichtmal im Immersangwald (Startgebiet BLutelfen) fertig mit allen Quests. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war man damals mit Level 11 maximal 12 die Geisterlande schon besucht und nicht erst wie aktuell auf Level 15 - 16 oO. Naja ^^ einfach chillig lquesten ohne aufs Level zu schauen



Genau das wird mein Trolldruide erleben dürfen, sobald er mit Patch 4.0.3 das Licht der Welt erblickt...allerdings nur bis zur Scherbenwelt, danach bekommt er Lvl-Equip bis Stufe 80


----------



## Cathan (21. Oktober 2010)

theIGamer schrieb:


> beschleunigt das nervige leveln ungemein.



Leveln gehört nunmal zu einem Rollenspiel dazu,
natürlich gibt es Leute die nur daran interessiert sind Monatelang durch raids zu rennen aber die sollten sich überlegen ob Rollenspiele etwas für sie sind.

Für solche Leute kann man natürlich auch ein ganz neues Genre erfinden:
MOANGG
Massivly Online Addicted Nerd Grind Game

Auf die Verpackung noch ordentlich:
"Chinafarmer geprüfte Qualität" "Schwanzvergleich in jeder Packung" Aufkleber und es wird bald mehr Spieler haben als WoW


----------



## xerkxes (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die ganzen alten Hasen sind eh schon weg






Derulu schrieb:


> Träum weiter...



Alle nicht aber mit Sicherheit viele, insofern hat trixi schon Recht. Schon die Tatsache, dass man so viele Spieler trifft, die sich in den alten Instanzen nicht auskennen und die Abozahlen, die wohl nicht steigen weisen darauf hin. Wären alle seit 5 Jahren bei der Stange geblieben und die Neuen wie gehabt dazugekommen hätte Blizzard wohl neue Server aufstellen müssen. Stattdessen wächst lt. offiziellen Forum aber die Zahl der Geistserver.


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht das tagsüber aus der angenehmen Diskussion hier ein Kindergartenfest wird, ich warte dann bis nachts mit meinen Antworten und wünsche bis dahin fröhlichen kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Alle nicht aber mit Sicherheit viele, insofern hat trixi schon Recht. Schon die Tatsache, dass man so viele Spieler trifft, die sich in den alten Instanzen nicht auskennen und die Abozahlen, die wohl nicht steigen weisen darauf hin. Wären alle seit 5 Jahren bei der Stange geblieben und die Neuen wie gehabt dazugekommen hätte Blizzard wohl neue Server aufstellen müssen. Stattdessen wächst lt. offiziellen Forum aber die Zahl der Geistserver.



ach darum gibt es erst seit 2 Wochen 12 Mio Abonnenten weltweit...weil die Spieler NICHT mehr werden ...vor allem gibt es eher weniger "Geistserver" als eher "Geist-Fraktionen-auf-bestimmten-Servern"


----------



## MaexxDesign (21. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Ich will nicht die Spielerschaft dafür verantwortlich machen, denn wir können nur das Spielen was Blizz uns liefert.


Aber genau so ist es.
Blizzard ist schon immer viel zu sehr auf "Weinthreads" eingegangen.

"Mein Char macht keinen Schaden."
"Mein Char kann nicht heilen."
"Mein Char wird immer von Schurken geonehittet. Gebt mir eine Fähigkeit, um das zu verhindern..."
"Mein Char wird immer von Hexern gefeart. Gebt mir eine Fähigkeit, um das zu verhindern..."
"Mein Char wird immer von Magiern gesheept. Gebt mir eine Fähigkeit, um das zu verhindern..."


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. Oktober 2010)

Du vergleichst jetzt bitte nicht ernsthaft WoW mit Diablo2. 
Diablo2 ist kein MMORPG wo Casuals befriedigt werden müssen damit es so viele Abonnenten wie möglich gibt!


----------



## pvenohr (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe vor kurzem meine Paladina ein bisschen weitergelevelt. Ich habe im Schlingendorntal mit Stufe 31 gegen Stufe 40-Gorillas gekämpft und das erfolgreich und vielleicht mit 10-20% Verlust der Lebenspunkte. Mit Stufe 37 habe ich den weißen Tiger für die letzte Safariquest von Nesingwary Junior besiegt (Stufe 43 Elite!). Momentan ist das einfach inakzeptabel und wie der TE richtig festgestellt hat einfach zu leicht, auch wenn es zu Beginn noch Spass machen mag durch die Gegnermassen zu mähen ist das irgendwann nur noch langweilig und dem Spielerkönnen nicht gerade zuträglich. Es widerspricht auch dem was sich Blizzard mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Cataclysm vorgenommen hat.

Es gibt aber auch eine gute Nachricht:

Blizzard ist sich des Problems durchaus bewusst und wird irgendwann den Schwierigkeitsgrad von 1-80 entsprechend modifizieren, wobei dies zum einen allerdings momentan nicht gerade die höchste Priorität bei Blizzard genießt (Angeblich ist den meisten Spielern die Balance auf dem Höchstlevel wohl wichtiger als die beim Leveln, was irgendwo auch stimmt) und zum anderen schwerer ist als es den Anschein macht. Außerdem haben die Entwickler ja auch viel Zeit in die Umgestaltung der altenGebiete gesteckt, was auch ein ziemlicher Garant dafür sein wird das sich die Entwickler den Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Leveln ansehen werden. Soweit ich das verstanden habe wollen sie das Feld nun von hinten aufrollen und irgendwann den Schwierigkeitsgrad absteigend von Stufe 80 aus an entsprechend modifizieren.

Hier ein Bluepost zu diesem Thema:

http://forums.worldo...geNo=2&sid=1#20


----------



## Yokoono12 (21. Oktober 2010)

Du solltest differenzieren zwischen dir mit dem x-ten Twink und einem blutigen Anfänger für den es sicherlich nicht so leicht ist zu lvln wie für dich der schon alles in und auswendig kennt.

Für Leute die die Spielewelt zum ersten mal betreten und anfangen zu leveln mag das alles sicherlich schwerer sein, nicht nur das suchen der questmobs auch das bekämpfen derjenigen. Du brauchst nicht alles schlecht zu reden nur weil du es als langweilig empfindest. Für viele ist dein " hack & Slay" immer noch genug herausforderung und es gibt nicht Geschäftsschädigenderes als ein Spiel das schon den Anfängern die Motivation nimmt weils zu schwer ist.


----------



## pvenohr (21. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt hab ich schon wieder bearbeiten und Zitat verwechselt, VERDAMMT NOCHMAL.


----------



## WilliWinzig (21. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard ist einfach nur inkonsequent. Sie machen das Leveln nur so einfach,
da sie sich nicht Trauen den Spieler gleich 80er (85er) Chars erstellen zu lassen.

Einfach jeden einen maxlvl Char erstellen lassen und gut ist.
Quest sind dann nur noch zum "Gold-farmen" gut und nützlich.


----------



## pvenohr (21. Oktober 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Blizzard ist einfach nur inkonsequent. Sie machen das Leveln nur so einfach,
> da sie sich nicht Trauen den Spieler gleich 80er (85er) Chars erstellen zu lassen.
> 
> Einfach jeden einen maxlvl Char erstellen lassen und gut ist.
> Quest sind dann nur noch zum "Gold-farmen" gut und nützlich.



Wenn man nur ansatzweise ernsthaft bei Blizzard über so eine Option nachgedacht hätte wäre man nicht dahergegangen die alte Welt so massiv zu überarbeiten.


----------



## xerkxes (21. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ach darum gibt es erst seit 2 Wochen 12 Mio Abonnenten weltweit...weil die Spieler NICHT mehr werden ...vor allem gibt es eher weniger "Geistserver" als eher "Geist-Fraktionen-auf-bestimmten-Servern"



Denkst du nicht, dass es 20 Mio sein müssten wenn neben den alten Hasen dann auch noch Neuzugänge zu verzeichnen sind? Die Spieler werden nicht großartig mehr, sie ersetzen sich nur. 12 Mio werden nämlich schon lange verkündet...


----------



## Paradiso (21. Oktober 2010)

Mhh wollte gerade einen Thread dazu aufmachen... aber siehe da es gibt schon einen.
Ich habe mich nämlich gerade mit 2 Twinks eingeloggt (40 Magier, 61 Krieger) und nach 5 Minuten
war ich auch wieder ausgeloggt und habe mir gedacht... *lach* fail? *lach*

Die Mobs sind SO schnell tod, dass man echt überhaupt nichts mehr an Überlebensfertigkeiten zeigen muss
und reggen? Was ist reggen? Man wird fast instant wieder mit Leben und Mana vollgepumpt.
Wo ist den da der Spaß am leveln? Ich habe keinen mehr!
Und die Leute, die sagen, dass das auf Cata abgestimmt ist... wollt Ihr euch jetzt selbst verarschen?

Die ganzen Low Level Mobs werden nicht stärker... nur die in den neuen gebieten sind OP, sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte nochnie spaß am lvln ... also von daher ist das eig gut


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> ...



Bluepost...alle Mobs ab Lvl 65 haben mehr HP und treffen härter...irgendwann ganz am Beginn der Beta gab es diesen Bluepost, im selben Post wurde übrigens angekündigt, dass man erst mit Lvl 80 die neuen Quests in den neuen Highlevel-Gebieten annehmen kann...und heute ein Bluepost, dass ausgehend von Lvl 85 über die Zeit die Fähigkeiten wieder "downgegradet" und überarbeitet werden

...und versuch mal nachzudenken...doppelt so viel Aufwand wie für die anderen Addons, da vorhandene Welt "neu überarbeitet" werden muss, Dingen die bleiben, dank fliegen in Azeroth, neue 3D-Texturen verpasst werden muss (also vorhandenes noch einmal neu designen) und das ganze für die Welt bis Lvl 60, praktisch alle Quest überarbeitet....

und nun willst du mir erzählen, die Fähigkeiten bleiben so?...dh...2 Jahre Arbeit für die Fische, weil es sowieso keiner sieht, weil man nur durchrushed und Gegner onehitted...ja genau, Blizzard ist ja nicht auf Gewinn aus und pulvert deshalb sinnlos Geld in das Spiel


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> So? =)
> 
> Mein 80er Pala war damals frisch 80, hat sich das ganze 200er Zeug schmieden lassen (also Titanstahlzerstörer usw) und ich hab die 2k DPS nicht gekratzt.
> Mein 75er Pala jetzt fährt an Vio Feste Endboss 1800k. Mit blauem Scherbenweltkopf, der Invgar Axt und noch so Krempel. Der Schaden ging schon allgemein gut hoch.


Da kann ich dir definitiv zustimmen, da ich selbst 4 Palas hochgespielt hab, 1 auf meinem ganz alten Account der bis Naxxramas ging in Wotlk, dann einen auf 79 der bis Ulduar ging und nun auf meinem neuen Account einen 80er Mensch und 80er Blutelf. Den Schaden eines 70+er kann man nicht mit der Anfangszeit von Wotlk vergleichen, der Schaden wurde übel gebufft.


----------



## Cazor (21. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.
> 
> ...




nicht persönlich nehmen, ich zitier dich mal als Beispiel.

Mir ist doch egal, was mit Cataclysm ist. Oder auf 85. Haben wir Cataclysm? Sind wir 85? Nein.
Das ist Blizzards Standardausrede für alles, was kaputt ist und ihr betet das auch noch nach.
Das ganze Spiel ist verbuggt, Cataclysm eben.
Die low Content Bereiche sind eine Herausforderung für 6 jährige?
Cataclysm eben.


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht, dass es 20 Mio sein müssten wenn neben den alten Hasen dann auch noch Neuzugänge zu verzeichnen sind? Die Spieler werden nicht großartig mehr, sie ersetzen sich nur. 12 Mio werden nämlich schon lange verkündet...



Nein die 12 Mio sind erst seit einigen Wochen verkündet worden, was daran liegt das WotLK in China veröffentlich wurde..... davor war es ne ganze Zeit lang bei 11 mio


----------



## Zossy85 (21. Oktober 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> nicht persönlich nehmen, ich zitier dich mal als Beispiel.
> 
> Mir ist doch egal, was mit Cataclysm ist. Oder auf 85. Haben wir Cataclysm? Sind wir 85? Nein.
> Das ist Blizzards Standardausrede für alles, was kaputt ist und ihr betet das auch noch nach.
> ...



Lieber eine Herausforderung für 6 Jährige als solches gejammer wie von einem 6 Jährigen.... 

Ich verstehe nich wie man über etwas so viel Meckern kann und trotzdem einfach weiter macht..... kündigt euren Account und spielt etwas anspruchsvolleres... alternativen gibt es genug aber NEIN die Nörgler bleiben bei WoW.... gehen wahrscheinlich jeden Tag mit nem anderen Twink in den Raid aber es is ja alles soooooo schlecht, einfach, verbuged. bla bla heul heul jammer jammer.

Kaum kommt ein neuer Patch kommen die Jammerlappen wieder aus ihren Ecken gekrochen.... "HEUL" hier zu viel Schaden da zu wenig, was haben die aus meiner Klasse gemacht und vorallem ist Meiner nich mehr so lang wie noch vorgestern....



Cathan schrieb:


> Leveln gehört nunmal zu einem Rollenspiel dazu,



Sagt wer? DU?

Tja und ich sage, dass Leveln ein notwendiges Übel ist, gemacht um das Spiel kennen zu lernen und dadurch auf das "eigentliche" Spiel eingestimmt zu werden nämlich dem ENDCONTENT.
In gut gemachten SingleplayerRollenspielen nimmt man das Leveln garnicht wahr denn es geschiet mehr im Hintergrund.... man Levelt nicht um zu Leveln.

Bei MMORPGs sieht das anders aus und je schneller das Leveln von statten geht umso besser denn der low Level Bereich ist nur genau 1 einziges mal interessant und zwar wenn man ihn zum ersten Mal macht.... danach ist es eine Wiederholung die keinen wirklichen Nutzen hat ganz im Gegensatz zu den Wiederholungen im High level Bereich die einen weiter bringen.

Tja was stimmt denn nun?? Merkwürdig oder?


----------



## spacekeks007 (21. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Lieber eine Herausforderung für 6 Jährige als dieses gejammer wie von einem 6 Jährigen....
> 
> Ich verstehe nich wie man über etwas so viel Meckern kann und trotzdem einfach weiter macht..... kündigt euren Account oder spiel etwas anspruchsvolleres... alternativen gibt es genug aber NEIN die Nörgler bleiben bei WoW.... gehen wahrscheinlich jeden Tag mit nem anderen Twink in den Raid aber es is ja alles soooooo schlecht, einfach, verbuged. bla bla heul heul jammer jammer.
> 
> Kaum kommt ein neuer Patch kommen die Jammerlappen wieder aus ihren Ecken gekrochen.... "HEUL" hier zu viel Schaden da zu wenig, was haben die aus meiner Klasse gemacht und vorallem ist Meiner nich mehr so lang wie noch vorgestern....



ahmen...

sie jammern, sie meckern....aber sie bleiben gibt alternativen noch und nöcher.. aber gehen sie? nein sie jammern und weinen bleiben füttern ihre sucht.

willst du ewig und drei tage an nem viech rumkloppen bis es aus altersschwäche stirbt? willst du stundenlang umherirren für ein quest ?

und es wurde im vorfeld gesagt das der aktuelle patch alles umwirft und es bis zum add on etwas .. aufwühlend wird mit schaden talenten und und und...


aber erweisst der wow gemeinde einen gefallen, geht wenn es euch nicht gefällt macht den pc aus trefft euch wenn vorhanden mit freunden.. oder besser noch bewerbt euch bei blizzard um eine stelle als programmierer oder designer verbessert was bringt neuerungen rein...aber dazu fehlt euch der grips


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Genau das wird mein Trolldruide erleben dürfen, sobald er mit Patch 4.0.3 das Licht der Welt erblickt...allerdings nur bis zur Scherbenwelt, danach bekommt er Lvl-Equip bis Stufe 80




Ich habe meinem Char jetzt schon Level Gear gegeben einfach weil ich es hatte (und es gut aussieht). Mir geht es trotzdem darum alle Quests zu machen und nicht sofort zack zack durch.


----------



## Savaera (21. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Lieber eine Herausforderung für 6 Jährige als solches gejammer wie von einem 6 Jährigen....
> 
> Ich verstehe nich wie man über etwas so viel Meckern kann und trotzdem einfach weiter macht..... kündigt euren Account und spielt etwas anspruchsvolleres... alternativen gibt es genug aber NEIN die Nörgler bleiben bei WoW.... gehen wahrscheinlich jeden Tag mit nem anderen Twink in den Raid aber es is ja alles soooooo schlecht, einfach, verbuged. bla bla heul heul jammer jammer.
> 
> Kaum kommt ein neuer Patch kommen die Jammerlappen wieder aus ihren Ecken gekrochen.... "HEUL" hier zu viel Schaden da zu wenig, was haben die aus meiner Klasse gemacht und vorallem ist Meiner nich mehr so lang wie noch vorgestern....



Warum hast Du eigentlich damals weitergespielt und hast nicht gekündigt. Ich mein, vom nördlichen Brachland bis runter zum Camp Taurajo, das war ohne mount kein Zuckerschlecken. Du müsstest doch vor lauter Frust in die Tastatur gebissen haben?




> Levelt nicht um zu Leveln.



Genau, denn man levelt, um ein Spiel zu spielen und um es zu geniessen. Aber hier wollen die meisten wie hirnlose Zombies durch die Gegend rennen, bomben, schnetzeln, sich an lila Kleidung aufgeilen ...... um ..... wie noch beklopptere Zombies, da weiterzumachen, wo sie mit dem *bling* zu lvl 80 aufgehört haben. Das hat nix mit Spielen zu tun, das ist einfach nur Konsumgeilheit, mehr nicht.


----------



## Orc666 (21. Oktober 2010)

An alle die meinen das ihnen lvln in WoW zu leicht ist :
Kündigt euren acc und geht Aion spielen da habt ihr was ihr wollt.

Reggen nach jedem zweiten mob.
Tot nach pull zweier mobs (teils verreckt man schon an eineim einzigen wegen dauerstun oder anderes).
Ewig lange kämpfe. 
Und das gute alte dauerpvp wo man jede sekunde angst haben muss das man von der gegnerischen fraktion zerprügelt wird.

So wie das lvln in WoW ist ist es zz. perfekt
Ich habe ehrlichgesagt keine lust stundenlang auf mobs zu prügeln oder ganz und gar auf lvl gruppen angewiesen zu sein.
Wenn ich das will siehe oben geh ich Aion spielen.

Gut man muss dazu sagen das ich nur ab und an aus langeweile noch nen twink anfange, da ich eh alle Klassen einmal auf 80 habe.
Aber mir solls recht sein mit den neuen fähigkeiten, vill verreckt man dan als Magier/Hexer/Priester im low bereich nimmer so oft dank 1. Hardcore respawn (mob tot, spawn ,mob tot , spawn undsoweiter (vorallem nagrand ogerhöhlen)) oder ungewollten adden eines zweiten mobs den man nicht gesehen hat weil er grade ganz genau hinter einer ecke stand oder genau dan meint zu respawnen wenn man selber schon gung am hintern hat.

Ich find gut wie es ist und es haben ja auch schon genug leute geschrieben das es in WoW großteils um den Endcontent geht auch wenn viele das nicht wahrhaben wollen.
Und wenn ihr wirklich langsam lvln wollt dan gibt es da auchnoch andere varianten. 
1. keine Waffen anlegen
2. am besten als egal welche klasse in stoff rumrennen mit genau den stats die man NICHT brauch
3. oder für die ganz harten nur Waffe keine Rüssi

Bei Zauberklassen gibt es noch punkt 4. Autohit
Nur das wird sicherlich keiner machen aus irgendwelchen gründen ala "Equip gehört dazu"
Wie einer meiner Vorposter schon geschrieben hat wäre ein realer Kampf eh schwachsinn, weil wer von euch würde ernsthaft mehreren fähigkeiten ala Hinrichten, Feuerball oder anderem wiederstehen, schätze mal ganz grob 99,99% nicht. (oder gar einem Teufelssaurier der gut 5x so groß wie man selbst ist)

So das wars von mir
Mfg und gute Nacht


----------



## Behem (21. Oktober 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt sogut wie alle Beiträge gelesen und anstatt jetzt einen riesegen Multiquote hinzulegen schreibe ich einfach generell wieder etwas dazu.

Zu erst möchte ich aber wieder 2 Dinge besonders betonen da sie immer wieder als Argument gebracht werden, da wäre zum einen die erhöhte Dauer um von 1-80 zu kommen. Niemand sagt und ich bin sogar dagegen das mehr Anspruch dazu führen soll das Levelerlebnis zu verlängern, es soll einfach nur besser werden und wenn man mal 1 oder 2 Level zurückblickt und einen Mob grad einfach zerlegt sich denkt: Ah jetzt ist das viel einfacher, coole Sache, ich spüre das ich mächtiger geworden bin. Derzeit ist es so das man ganz egal was man tut einfach den totalen Overkill erzeugt mit den Fähigkeiten, dies wurde auch schon in den überarbeiteten Gebieten in der Beta bestätigt das dies derzeit auch so bleiben soll, daher auch meine Befürchtungen das wir ein kleines bisschen darüber diskutieren sollten. Wieso zum Beispiel gibt Blizzard uns Fähigkeiten die nicht einmal halbwegs an die MobHP angepasst wurde? Ich betone nochmals, auch in der Cataclysm Beta ist dies so! Welchen Zweck erfüllt es den Mob welcher beispielsweise 800HP hat mit einen 1000er Crit zu töten? Um einen das Gefühl zu geben ich bin der Held der nichts und niemanden zu fürchten hat? Wenn das der Hintergrundgedanke ist dann muss ich echt denjenigen bemitleiden der das designt hat oder sogar die Zielgruppe.

Weiterhin möchte hervorheben das ich nicht vorhabe das generelle Spielgefühl zu erschweren sondern einfach ein richtig/falsch Gefühl wieder für das Leveln zu bekommen. Es wäre zum Beispiel falsch 4 Mobs zu pullen und ohne jeglicher Gefahr zu sterben weiter zu machen. Richtig wäre es einen solchen Kampf erstens zu vermeiden oder nur mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln so gerade zu überleben. Wohlgemerkt wir reden von gleichstufigen Monstern. Die Einzige Möglichkeit derzeit besteht darin seine Ausrüstung auszuziehen, da man nicht mal mehr in der Lage ist sich zu verschätzen, also entweder sollte Blizzard dann einfach die Mobdichte erhöhen so das man wenigstens schneller am Ziel ist. Denn 1v1 Kämpfe sind derzeit als One-Hit gestaltet.

Was ist denn bitte schön die Motivation neue Skills und Fähigkeiten zu bekommen wenn die Jetzigen die man hat schon der Overkill schlechthin sind? Was bringt es mir eine neue Fähigkeit zu bekommen die ich erst mit dem Erreichen des Endlevels benutzen kann? da würde mir glaube ich JEDER Spieledesigner zustimmen das das vollkommen falsch ist. Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche ich will WoW zu Classiczeit haben oder soetwas, es geht hier um Balance die aus dem Ruder gerissen ist das es sogar nicht nur erfahrene Spieler stören wird sondern auch Neue. Wie bereits gesagt wurde gibt es anscheinend Berichte wo Neuspieler sagen: Ach scheiss auf die Quests ich one-hitte einfach alles das geht schneller mit XP. Gerade ein Spiel wie WoW was auf Quests aufbaut nimmt durch diese Richtung den Schritt zum asiatischen Grinder wo es nämlich ebenso effektiv ist einfach viele Mobs zusammen zu pullen und wegzubomben. Schaut euch doch einfach mal die meisten asiatischen Grinder an und werdet verstehen was ich meine. Dort wählt man nicht Mob für Mob aus und bahnt sich seinen weg sondern versucht bestmöglich 4-5er Gruppen wenn nicht sogar mehr zu pullen und schnelle umzurotzen, meist ebenfalls mit one-hit Attacken.

Und für die Leute die immer meinen müssen das man dann einfach aufhören soll zu spielen finde ich solltet ihr euch auch mal in die Lage derer versetzen die dieses Spiel schon eine Ewigkeit spielen und wenn sich etwas wandelt natürlich darum sorgen das ihr liebstes Spiel eine falsche Richtung nimmt. Wir sind nicht gegen Euch sondern eigentlich FÜR euch denn wir wollen auch nur ein besseres Spiel für Alt Hasen, Neuspieler und das sollte jedem bewusst sein. Ich kann ebenfalls keine Whiner ausstehen die immer wegen jeder Klassenänderung was zu meckern haben aber hier geht es um das Spieldesign und es ist glaube ich nicht wirklich im Interesse das das Spiel völlig aus den Fugen kommt.

Das Spieldesign ist derzeit auf Endcontent getrimmt, das stimmt jedoch wird einem mit dem Brechhammer auf Stufe 80 wenn man dann nach Cataclysm betritt klar gemacht, das ALLES was man vorher gelernt hat eigentlich falsch war, das ist einfach total schwachsinnig designt und müsste von mehr als nur ein paar Individuen bemerkt werden. Was wäre denn wenn ihr Gitarre lernt und dann in der Band gesagt bekommt, ja ist alles falsch was du machst das funktioniert so und so. Ich weiss ich weiss, man kann das ja nicht mit Real Life vergleichen aber es gibt wirklich NICHTS auf der Welt was derzeit so aufgebaut ist wie das Leveln in WoW, es hat keine Logik mehr sondern ist purer Timesink um zum wahren Kern des Spiels zu kommen und Blizzard versäumt den Spielern bis Level 80 mitzuteilen wie WoW wirklich funktioniert. Und zwar mit Taktik, CC und Gruppenspiel. 

Das ist erstmal alles was ich dazu zu sagen haben ich hoffe jemand nimmt sich die Zeit das zu lesen.


----------



## aidekhia (22. Oktober 2010)

nice die erklärung und ich bin froh das ich mit bc angefangen hab und nicht mit wotlk ^^
aber ich möchte doch recht schnell auf lvl 80 lvln können, da ich die quest schon zig mal gemacht habe, und mir der end content am meisten spass macht.


----------



## Spion0522 (22. Oktober 2010)

"Die Mob HP wurde nicht gebufft, der ausgeteilte Schaden auch nicht. Ich frage mich..."


Ich frage mich auch ob du noch nicht mitbekommen hast ,dass mit 4.0.3 diese mobs nicht mehr leben und es angepasste gibt.
Die zahlen und klassenbalance atm ist auf 85 bzw 4.0.3 ausgelegt ...


----------



## lexaone (22. Oktober 2010)

Das einzige was ich WIRKLICH krass finde, sind die low-lvl BG´s. Ich level momentan einen Priester...und als ich vor ein paar Tagen auf dem 29er BG war (bissel Abwechselung zum questen und instanzen) mit lvl 27, diszi geskillt, schild auf mir, 1100 life...wurde ich geonehittet...Durch das schild und trotzdem 1137 DMG oO...also ein Schurke auf nem low-BG ist definitiv ein fieser Gegner xD....


----------



## Anglus (22. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Achso und wenn der neue Spieler dann schreibt das ihm auf Level 31 langweilig ist weil alles umfällt was bei 3 nicht auf dem Baum ist sagt dem Blizzard auch: Tja musst halt 85 werden oder aufhören. Ne ganz bestimmt nicht denn die wollen auch das Geld von neuen Spielern und nicht nur von denen die 80 sind und dann erst in den neuen Gebieten (welche übrigens dann auch 1-60 sind, oh die Ironie) eine angemessene Balance. Blizz hat sich total überschätzt und muss auch mal Konsequenzen tragen ich bete dafür das mal mehr Spieler von WoW abspringen und die es merken das es mehr gibt ausser:
> 
> We are sorry for the inconvenience.



Mein gott es vergeht kein Tag im Buffed Forum an dem nicht irgendjemand meint er müsste rumheulen.

Wie gesagt,die ganzen talentänderungen sind auf cata abgestimmt und wenn mit Patch 4.0.3 die alten Welt verändert wird wird auch das Questen wieder anspruchsvoller.


----------



## vokalmatador (22. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe jetzt testweise einen Krieger als auch einen Schamanen bis Level 20 und ein bisschen darüber hinaus gelevelt, testweise da ich die neue Levelbalance testen wollte. Keine Levelsachen! Mit Levelsachen will ichs gar nicht wissen um ehrlich zu sein, das ist dann sicherlich nur noch ein Erlebnis wie Ameisen zertreten.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das, sobald man Level 10 wird, unsterblich wird. Zumindest wenn man sich nicht total dämlich anstellt und 10 Mobs pullt, wobei ich sogar das getestet habe und der Ele Schami hat einen 8er Mobpull überlebt. Orange oder gar rote Mobs fallen auch zügig um, wenn man mal nicht so oft verfehlen würde, und da es weniger EXP gibt, wäre dies sogar möglich konstant zu machen. Gerade im Meleebereich ist es jetzt so das jeder ein kleiner Paladin ist, Schurke hat selfheal, Krieger hat es und naja Enhancer Schamane hatte es ja eh schon immer.
> 
> ...




heul doch kill 1mob warte 10min und kill wieder eins .. und so weiter dann dauert es länger
...es wurden ja schon logische antworten gegeben


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Warum hast Du eigentlich damals weitergespielt und hast nicht gekündigt. Ich mein, vom nördlichen Brachland bis runter zum Camp Taurajo, das war ohne mount kein Zuckerschlecken. Du müsstest doch vor lauter Frust in die Tastatur gebissen haben?




Hab ich auch...

Aber ich habs akzeptiert, weil der Rest mich sehr gut unterhalten hat und vorallem bin nicht weinend und kreischend in ein Forum geschlichen und hab dort mein Gejammer nieder geschrieben.

Irgendwann wurde es raus gepatched und ich war glücklich, denn irgendwann bin ich nicht mehr um 14 Uhr aus der Schule gekommen sondern um 18 uhr von der Arbeit.

Und Jeder der meint er will anspruchsvoller und länger leveln den muss doch nen Problem mit seinem Privatleben haben.... also entweder nen kleiner Schüler der noch keine ahnung von Leben hat... nen Arbeitsloser Arbeitsloser der ebenfalls keine Ahnung von Leben hat oder jemand der absolut NICHTS neben WoW macht.... letztere ist die schlimmste Sorte Spieler

Ja das sind Klischees aber erschreckenderweise stimmen sie denn ein normal arbeitender Mensch hat wenn es hoch kommt vielleicht 1-3 Std. pro Tag Zeit um soetwas wie WoW zu spielen und wenn ich in dieser Zeit nur 30 Mobs töten kann und meine EP Leiste sich nur im millimeter Bereich bewegt hat dann ist es völliger schwachsinn.

Dafür gibt es andere Spiele... die haben dann aber auch nur ne Spielerzahl von max. 500.000 denn nur Leute mit viel zu viel zeit können es sich erlauben diese Spiele erfolgreich zu zocken.

DAS ist der Erfolg von WoW.. schnelles und erfolgreiches Spielen für Jedermann.. selbst für den Arbeitenden Familienvater der sich gern eine Stunde nach der Arbeit bei WoW entspannen will.
Und ein Großteil der WoW Spieler besteht genau aus diesen Person.


----------



## Andoral1990 (22. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Aber in Wahrheit verarschen sie sich nur selbst und Spass ist defintiv was anderes




Danke ich bin durchaus fähig zu entscheiden was mir Spaß macht... 

Ich hab mitlerweile 5 Chars auf 80 gebracht im laufe der Zeit und kenne die Quests zur genüge... ich brauch nich immer wieder aufs Neue das Abenteuererlebnis und damit verarsche ich mich nicht selbst.


----------



## Pusillin (22. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einige bewältigt. Die beste Strategie ist derzeit in den niedrigeren Bereichen so bis Level 40 einfach 4 DD und 1 Heiler. Jeder eine Spezialattacke und der Mob ist tot. Da ich immer meine Addons alle anbehalte wenn ich umlogge habe ich natürlich auch Schadensmessgeräte wie zum Beispiel Skada am laufen. Als ich den Paladin mit 150 DPS sah staunte ich nicht schlecht, aber auch ich als Krieger mit 100 und der Rest um die 80 ist viel zu übertrieben. Das Heiler jetzt mit Level 10 ihren 50% Manareg beim Casten haben verschlimmert die Gogogo Situation immens. Es wird immer heftiger.
> 
> Es ist derzeit einfach Schaden unproportial zur HP der Mobs. Da muss geschraubt werden und an Blizz addressiert werden, was ich auch schon getan habe.
> 
> Opinions plz.



Ähhhhhh, ein Level 1er hat vor dem Patch schon 200 Dps an nem 80er Dummie geschaft (Arena im Schlingendorntal).
Ich hab mit meinem Pala schon vor dem Patch OHNE LEvel Eq im Kloster 200 Dps gemacht auf der Stufe (die Ini bevorzugte zwar Palas wegen Untoten abertrotzdem).


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

irgendwie kommt mir das hier so vor, als hätte keiner der hier was schreibt, je eine Addon Umstellung mitgemacht. Bisher war es in jeder Beta und vor JEDEM Addon so, dass vor allem im Low-Level Bereich die Fähigkeiten meist viel zu mächtig oder viel zu schwach waren. Bisher war es immer so, dass die neuen Fähigkeiten so gestaltet waren, dass sie zu allererst für die kommende Höchststufe balanced waren und dann nach und nach, nachdem der Content schon im Spiel war, nach unten angepasst wurden. Dass dies die vorherigen Male einfacher war, liegt einfach daran, dass jeder Zauber unterschiedliche Stufen hatte bei denen man leicht die einzelnen Stufen verstärken oder schwächen konnte. Diesesmal ist es etwas schwieriger, da die Zauber ja mitwachsen, aber auch diesesmal werden sie mit Sicherheit so angepasst werden, auch im Low-Level Bereich, dass man am Ende nicht einen Mob onehitted und dies auch umgekehrt nicht der Fall sein wird. Es ist allerdings (ebenfalls wie immer) schwer einen Kompromiss zu finden zwischen den Spielern, denen einmal Content durch"zergen" reicht, die mit weiteren Charakteren einfach nur schnell an die Höchststufe rankommen wollen und jenen, die jedes "verdammte" Mal wieder, die selben Quests und Mobs mit Hingabe töten/erledigen wollen...


----------



## Kovacs (22. Oktober 2010)

ja, richtig. Aber er spricht ein generelles Thema an und Leveln ist inzw. ein Witz und das war bereits seit langem so. Wenn man denn selbst schon so viel mitgemacht hat, sollte man auch wissen, dass leveln vor WotLK noch etwas anders aussah.
Also glaubt mal, dass den meisten hier durchaus klar ist, dass die Talente 85er Talente sind, aber das 1 Mob auf deinem Level schon seit Ewigkeiten nur noch eine Witzfigur ist, sollte auch euch bewußt sein.


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch...
> 
> Aber ich habs akzeptiert, weil der Rest mich sehr gut unterhalten hat und vorallem bin nicht weinend und kreischend in ein Forum geschlichen und hab dort mein Gejammer nieder geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du ein normales Gespräch zwischen zivilisierten Menschen, die gesittet über etwas diskutieren, als weinen und kreischen abtust, möchte ich ganz ehrlich nicht Deine Frau sein .... oO
Bist Du privat auch so? Also so a lá "Halts Maul oder verpiss Dich!" ..... ?

Ich weiss, ich muss mich hier nicht rechtfertigen, schon gar nicht, was meine Lebenssituation betrifft, dennoch kann ich Dir sagen, dass in keines Deiner Klischees passe. Ich bin 35 Jahre, seit über 4 Jahren mit einem lieben Mann glücklich liiert, ich gehe 6 Tage hintereinander je 10 Stunden arbeiten, dann habe ich eine woche frei, und dann das Gleiche wieder von vorn. D. h. ich habe tatsächlich alle 14 Tage sehr viel Freizeit, in der ich gern und oft WoW spiele. In meiner Arbeitswoche spiel ich dagegen so gut wie gar nicht. Und wenn ich so gegen 20.00 Uhr nach Hause komme, dann steht mir der Sinn nach allem, nur nicht nach WoW spielen. Und schon gar nicht in der rasenden Geschwindigkeit, die momentan in diesem Spiel vorherrscht. Entspannen ist für mich was anderes, aber nicht wie eine Irre durch Instanzen hetzen, dem Tank auf Speed hinterrennen und jedes Mal nen Herzkasper zu bekommen, wenn ich seine Lebensenergie rasend schnell schwinden sehe, weil der Tank schon wieder in der nächsten Mobgruppe steht, während ich die vorherige noch loote. Da geh ich lieber mit nem Glas Wein in die Badewanne und les dort ein Buch oder ich geh mit unserem Hund noch 15 Minuten spazieren oder ich spiel Bejeweled.

Bei Dir les ich immer nur raus "Ich muss so effizient wie es nur geht, Erfolg in diesem Spiel haben" ... Das suggerieren mir Deine bisherigen Antworten. Und um auch mal mit einem schönen Klischee zu kommen >> Wenn Du erfolgreich sein willst, dann such Dir was entsprechendes im RL!" Denn augenscheinlich scheinst Du dort keinen Erfolg zu haben, ansonsten würdest Du nicht so verbissen nach schnellen Erfolgen - dem schnellen Kick - in WoW suchen.


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein normales Gespräch zwischen zivilisierten Menschen, die gesittet über etwas diskutieren, als weinen und kreischen abtust, möchte ich ganz ehrlich nicht Deine Frau sein .... oO
> Bist Du privat auch so? Also so a lá "Halts Maul oder verpiss Dich!" ..... ?




Der 500000 Thread über zuviel, zuwenig, zu kurz oder zu lang etc. pp ist für mich kein normales Gespräch mehr sondern nur noch jämmerliches gejammer.

Vorallem muss man sich die Situation mal vor Augen führen.

Blizzard sagt VOR dem Patch... sorry leute das Balancing wird die 1,5 Monate bis zum Addon etwas schlecht sein.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr das verstehen und haltet es so lange aus.

So und was wird als erstes gemacht ??

Es werden tausende von Thread eröffnet   WÄHHH das Blancing ist scheisse.... Blizzard is scheisse.... alles ist scheisse.... HEUL WIMMER.
Wenns mit Cataclysm IMMER noch so ist DANN kann man meckern aber NEIN.... Blizzard sagt was sache ist und die Leute können oder wollen es nicht hören und beschweren sich genau über das was schon lange bekannt war.

Das macht soviel sinn als würde man wochenlang wissen, dass am Tag X die Hauptstraße wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt ist und ich mich an diesem Tag trotzdem überraschend darüber beschwere, dass ich einen Umweg fahren muss.

Wenn man soviel Ignoranz an den Tag legt kann ich beim besten Willen keine Grundlage für ein normales Gespräch sehen.


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Bei Dir les ich immer nur raus "Ich muss so effizient wie es nur geht, Erfolg in diesem Spiel haben" ... Das suggerieren mir Deine bisherigen Antworten. Und um auch mal mit einem schönen Klischee zu kommen >> Wenn Du erfolgreich sein willst, dann such Dir was entsprechendes im RL!" Denn augenscheinlich scheinst Du dort keinen Erfolg zu haben, ansonsten würdest Du nicht so verbissen nach schnellen Erfolgen - dem schnellen Kick - in WoW suchen.



Verstehe den zusammenhang nicht...

Das Leben ist nunmal nicht unendlich lang und wenn ich etwas tue dann will ich es so effizient machen wie es nur geht und nicht die Zeit mit Leerläufen verschwenden.

Und ja es ist für mich sehr entspannend nach der Arbeit in 1 std. 2-3 Instanzen zu machen.
Denn danach gibts einige Marken mehr und ich hab etwas erreicht und ich weiß, dass wenn ich diese öffter mache hab ich nach einer absehbarer Zeit einige neue Items.
So denkt glücklichweise die MEHRHEIT der WoW Spieler und deswegen muss ich mir keine sorgen darüber machen, dass WoW wieder zu diesem Spiel wird in welchem nur Menschen mit überdurchschnittlich viel Zeit einige kleine Erfolge feiern können und nur die 24/7 Spieler wirklich was erreichen.

Früher war WoW "ARBEIT"  fest geplante Raid Termine und exzessives und Stundenlange Leveln und trotzdem hats Monate gedauert bis man die 60 erreicht hat.
Gott sei dankt ist es heute kurzweiliger Unterhaltung für Jedermann und damit ein viel größerer Erfolg als es mit dem alten konzept jemals hätte sein können. 

Und wie schon viele gesagt haben... Alternativen für leute die gern 2 Wochen für ein LVL up brauchen und 5 min. auf ein 08/15 Mob einschlagen wollen gibt es genug.
Es hindert euch niemand daran das ach so schlechte und ungeliebte WoW den Rücken zu kehren... warum tut ihr es nicht?


----------



## Kovacs (22. Oktober 2010)

nochmal .... die derzeitige Spielgeschwindigkeit (Instanzen < 10min) und die unglaublich schnelle Levelgeschwindigkeit mit oder ohne Erbstücke sind KEIN aktuelles Problem seit dem Patch, das war bereits ab WotLK so und wurde sogar noch mehrfach vereinfacht. 

Natürlich tun die 85er Talente nun ihr übriges, aber es ist ein grundsätzliches Problem. Und immer nur schreiben "hör auf wenns nicht passt" trägt wenig zur Diskussion bei, in einem RPG hat man eben NICHT Monstermassen atomisert, dieses Spielformat nannte man Action Adventure oder Hack´n´Slay. Ein Talentbaum alleine macht noch kein RPG. Viele wollen nicht im Dauerlauf durchrushen, mal einen Schwinger rechts und links und wieder haben 10 Mobs ins Gras gebissen.

Das die Mehrzahl es toll findet mag ja so sein, dass ein RPG mal was anderes war ist aber auch Fakt.


----------



## Totemkrieger (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich begrüße die Änderung und geniesse sie mit vollen Zügen.
Lange hat mir das lvln im Twinkbereich nicht mehr so viel Spaß gemacht.

Betrachte es einfach mal von der Seite>Nach dem 20.Twink im Bereich 1-60,hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr ewig lange an einem Mob zu stehen,damit der endlich mal der Meinung ist umzukippen.

Wer kennt es nicht:

-Verstärker bis zu lvl 40 spielte sich nur mit Autohits+Shock
-Arms Warrior bis lvl 40 ohne Mortal Strike
-Schattenpriester bis lvl 40 ohne Schattenform

usw.

Für Neuanfänger natürlich etwas wenig Herausforderung,aber für mich,als Twinker,ist die Änderung das,was ich mir gewünscht habe.

in 5 Jahren WoW hab ich mit Sicherheit an die 20 Twinks durch die Classicwelt gespielt und ich bin ehrlich,irgendwann machts einfach keinen Spaß mehr sich ewig lang damit zu beschäftigen.

Quests kenne ich in-und auswendig,die Story kenne ich mittlerweile im Schlaf und vom Hocker hauen mich die Lvl Gebiete auch nicht mehr.

Mfg Totem


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Das die Mehrzahl es toll findet mag ja so sein, dass ein RPG mal was anderes war ist aber auch Fakt.



Und welcher Fakt soll das sein?

War ein RPG früher Baldurs Gate oder doch eher Final Fantasy....  war es Fallout oder Grandia.... vielleicht doch eher The Elder Scrolls oder Gothic...

Spiele die nicht unterschiedlichen sein könnten und die zwischen extrem Harten Mob kämpfen bishin zu 1 hit und alles ausser Bosse fallen sofort um bieten.

Wer früher halt gerne etwas wie Ultima Online oder Everquest gespielt hat der is ganz einfach völlig Falsch bei WoW... selbst zu Classic zeiten war WoW schon das "einfachste" MMORPG und es wurde von anfang an geplant ein Massenmarkt MMORPG zu entwickeln denn nicht umsonst waren MMORPGs vor WoW eine Rranderscheinung die von den meisten Spielern gemieden wurden.
Was hauptsächlich an ihrer extremen Langatmigkeit lag.


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (22. Oktober 2010)

@behem 
LESEN!!!!!LESEN!!!BITTE!!! FANG AN ZU DENKEN!
er Meinte mit "auf Cata abgestimmt" NICHT(!) Lvl 85 sondern Cata ist das Add on
Sprich mit patch 4.0.3 werden alle Mobs aufgepimpt.


----------



## Kovacs (22. Oktober 2010)

ich betrachte es mal von der Seite: twinken war immer der Wiederspielwert und auch mit dem 20. Twink bis BC sehr spassig (so wie heute noch in LotRO). Heute ist twinken und leveln in WoW das Langweiligste, was man sich überhaupt nur vorstellen kann. 
Da will ich mir die "W" Taste einklemmen und die Maus auf Autofeuer stellen, damit ich mich einfach durch die Mobs schnitzeln kann ..... total spannend.

Außerdem (kam ja sogar mal das ein oder andere Argument *hu*), könnte Bliz sich ja für die Twinks ja noch was ausdenken. Ich hab ja nix gegen die Option "erstelle char auf 85" oder Erbstücke mit 100% +EP. Aber wie heute weder mit Ressourcen haushalten müssen, selbst bei 15 Mobs nie die Angst haben müssen, dass was schiefgehen könnte (ups war ja Elite / Boss dabei .. garnicht gemerkt), das ist so langweilig. Ferner wird die Hauptgeschichte über die Quests erzählt und find ich immer nett wenn jemand für seinen 30. Twink Erleicherung haben will, aber ihm egal ist, welches Spielerlebnis denn ein Neueinsteiger denn noch haben soll (ok das lernt er schnell "lol nup spam nicht rum wegen Gruppensuche lolrofl in WOW ist alles solo-bar l2p")


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Vorallem find ich es auch extrem unsinnig gerade JETZT einen Twink durch die Classic Gebiete zu ziehen.

In 1,5 Monaten erscheint Cataclysm und alle Classic Gebiete bekommen eine Runderneuerung und bieten für JEDEN etwas neues... warum sollte man denn jetzt einen Twink hochziehen?


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Verstehe den zusammenhang nicht...
> 
> Das Leben ist nunmal nicht unendlich lang und wenn ich etwas tue dann will ich es so effizient machen wie es nur geht und nicht die Zeit mit Leerläufen verschwenden.
> 
> ...



Zu Deinem 1. Absatz: Ich schrieb es schon einmal, das ist für mich kein Spielen, den spielen tut man normaler Weise um des Spielens Willen, nicht um schnell was zu erreichen. Für mich ist so ein "Spielen" einfach nur Konsumgeilheit. Das zieht sich immer mehr vom RL nach WoW, wo es ja eigentlich ums Entspannen gehen soll ..... Oh wait ....

Ich hab ca. 1 Jahr vor BC mit WoW angefangen. Es war für mich meine schönste Zeit in WoW. Ich hab wahnsinnig viele nette Leute kennengelernt, war in einer tollen Gilde, wir haben viel Blödsinn miteinander gemacht, des öfteren absolute sinnlose Sachen, die keinerlei Erfolge gebracht haben, dafür jede Menge Spass und Lachflashes im TS. Raiden war ich nie, hat mich nie interessiert, tut es heut auch nicht. Ich hab mit meiner Druidin damals gern gelevelt, hab mich wie Schmidts Katze mit lvl 40 über mein 1. Mount gefreut. Ich hab nie verbissen alle 5 Minuten auf meine EP Leiste gestarrt, da das nicht gezählt hat. Gezählt haben für mich damals unsere Gildenmember, dass wir viel miteinander unternommen haben, egal was das war. Auch ein - in Deinen Augen sicherlich - sinnlos verbrachter Abend beim rumblödeln in Goldhain, hat mir immer ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert.

Es geht nicht darum, wie schnell oder wie langsam man für ein lvl up braucht. Es geht darum, ob lvl ups und item-ups schlussendlich das NonPlusUltra in diesem MMoRPG darstellen sollen und alles andere, auch der Umgang miteinander, denn der hat sehr unter der FastFood Mentalität gelitten, als lästiges Übel verpönt wird.


----------



## Totemkrieger (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Vorallem find ich es auch extrem unsinnig gerade JETZT einen Twink durch die Classic Gebiete zu ziehen.
> 
> In 1,5 Monaten erscheint Cataclysm und alle Classic Gebiete bekommen eine Runderneuerung und bieten für JEDEN etwas neues... warum sollte man denn jetzt einen Twink hochziehen?



-Nochmal die alte Welt vor dem Kataklysmus erleben
-Mit "Cata" einen Worgen oder Goblin durch die neue Welt spielen

Nur mal 2 Beispiele


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Vorallem find ich es auch extrem unsinnig gerade JETZT einen Twink durch die Classic Gebiete zu ziehen.
> 
> In 1,5 Monaten erscheint Cataclysm und alle Classic Gebiete bekommen eine Runderneuerung und bieten für JEDEN etwas neues... warum sollte man denn jetzt einen Twink hochziehen?



Meine Druidin levelt gerade in der Scherbenwelt, diese wird ja wohl nicht überarbeitet, so weit ich informiert bin. Da siehts nicht besser aus. Gestern als Heiler für eine instanz angemeldet. Plopp .... Port, bin drin, musste aber noch die Skillung wechseln. Ging leider nicht, da die Gruppe schon im Kampf war. Ok, dacht ich mir, viell. gehts auch ohne Heiler. Bin also Katze mit in den Mobs rumgehüpft.

Ergebnis: Kein Wipe, Instanz nach 10 Minuten beendet.

Juhuuuuuu .......



NOT -.-


----------



## Kovacs (22. Oktober 2010)

> ...spielen tut man normaler Weise um des Spielens Willen, nicht um schnell was zu erreichen


denke hier geht es auseinander und keine Seite wird jemals die Motivation der anderen verstehen.


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Raiden war ich nie, hat mich nie interessiert, tut es heut auch nicht.




Und was sagt mir das nun über dich?
WoW ohne Raids ist wie ein 3 Gänge Menü ohne Hauptgang.
Es mag zwar auch schmecken und satt machen aber irgendwie verfehlt es doch seinen vorgesehenen Nutzen.

Is auch schön, dass du ne gute Gilde hast... hab ich auch.. schon seit dem Release bin ich mit den selben und damals völlig fremden Menschen in einer Gilde und wir verstehen uns auch gut und wir haben alle etwas gemeinsam... und zwar wollen wir in WoW etwas gemeinsam erreichen.
Zusammen unser Hobby erleben und das geht nunmal am besten im Endcontent.


----------



## Kovacs (22. Oktober 2010)

als ob man den kleinen ihr Spielzeug wegnehmen will 

Es bleibt euch doch unbenommen euch im Endcontent auszutoben. Müsst ihr dafür jede Woche einen Twink innerhalb 24h hochspielen können? (doch muss man wohl damit man schnell nach jedem Patch die FOTM Klasse raidtauglich machen kann, jetzt hab ichs)


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal der Bluepost des guten alten GC, den er gestern bzw. vorgestern gemacht hat zum Thema Balancing im Low-Lvl Bereich

_*Low Level Class Balance*
We are going to spend some effort adjusting numbers for 1-80. It's not as big a priority as 85 because frankly, more players care about balance at 85 than they do lower level balance. As some folks have pointed out, inexperienced players almost by definition, don't place a premium on balance, and experienced players tend to not worry about balance much until they're at max level since things are changing so quickly.

Rather than adjusting everything independently, we tend to focus on max level and then work backwards from there. It doesn't help to nerf say rogue damage by 5% from level 1-60 if we then find we also need to nerf it at level 85 and then buff the 1-60 numbers to compensate.

*There is some goofy stuff going on at lower level, but we'll get it all straightened out. After spending so much effort revamping the old zones and quests, we don't want the leveling experience to be an odd one.* (*Source*)_ 

Ja es wird an der Balance im Low-Lvl Bereich rumgeschraubt und Adjustiert, nein es hat nicht oberste Priorität, weil es "neuen" Spielern meist ziemlich egal ist, wie balanced das Spiel ist (80% aller Neueinsteiger spielen nicht einmal bis Lvl 20 und hören dann auf, weil es ihnen vor allem zu langatmig ist, zu lange Laufwege von A nach B um Mob C zu töten, dann zurück nach A um gleich darauf wieder nach B laufen zu dürfen weil Item D in der Folgequest gesucht wird, welches zufällig in der Hölle E hinter Mob C verloren wurde) und alte Spieler wollen zum Großteil einfach Maxlevel werden und nicht alles 5 Mal wieder erleben.

Das Wichtigste hab ich euch in *FETT* markiert...


----------



## My Name is Earl (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja in Classic war leveln die Hölle! Gewisse Klassen konnten alleine garnichts erreichen und andere wiederum konnten problemlos Gruppenquests solo machen.

Leveln war immer ein graus! Töte XY Bring mir XY von XY zu XY. Und das von lvl 1- 60...... wow so ein Spass.....

Mit BC hat es angefangen und meiner Meinung nach mit WotLK seinen Höhepunkt erreicht. Leveln kann aufeinmal Spass machen! Aufeinmal ist nicht alles ein Krampf und stupides zuhauen! Questen macht Spass. Warum soll bitte Questen anspruchsvoll sein? Questen dient dazu den Char auf das Maximum zu spielen um dann den anständigen Spielinhalt zu erleben, Raiden oder PvP. Sorry wenn für euch Leveln das größte und tollste ist. Aber WoW ist kein Spiel das darauf ausgelegt ist. Spielt Final Fantasy oder sowas da könnt ihr euch schön von der Story berieseln lassen.

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Seit Anfang WoW beschweren sich die Leute wie scheisse das Leveln ist. Vorallem für diejenigen die schon mehrere Chars hochgespielt haben. Aber auch für Einsteiger die komplett von der Monotonie und dem faden Ambiente verjagt werden. Nun macht Blizz einen Schritt in Richtung Spass und Freude. Das Gefühl wirklich einen Helden zu spielen der sich nicht von einem Eber aus den Latschen hauen lässt. Und jetzt wird deswegen gemeckert??? 

Ich hab das zwar noch nie verstanden aber jeder braucht wohl irgendwas worüber er sich aufregen kann. Nehmt das ganze doch nicht so ernst! Spiel gefällt euch nicht? NP spiel was anderes. Ist doch ganz einfach 

LG


----------



## Edanos (22. Oktober 2010)

Wie bereits Poster vor mir erwähnt haben, mit dem Patch wurde alles auf Cataclysm abgestimmt.
Keine Sorge du wirst in Cataclysm nicht Superman sein, auch nicht in den low-Gebieten. Im Gegenteil, ab lvl 65 haben alle Mobs mehr HP und teilen um einiges mehr an Schaden aus. Ab 80 wird das noch weiter erhöht.
Das ist wie gesagt nur momentan so Superman-like, keine Sorge


----------



## Zwodrey (22. Oktober 2010)

ihr wisst aber schon, dass sich mit cataclysm auch die alte welt 1-60 komplett verändert? levelbereiche der gebiete, mob-hp, mob-dmg, etc. ? Nein? dann sag ich es euch jetzt. und genau dafür sind die klassen balanced worden und nicht für ne welt die in 6 wochen geschichte ist.  alles klar soweit? ;D


----------



## Trudon (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt...
Da macht Blizzard das Leveln angenehmer,schneller und meiner Meinung nach auch besser,da wird schon wieder an jeder Ecke rumgeheult.
Es gibt in WoW nunmal viele Casual,die nicht die große Zeit zum Spielen haben,es aber jedoch gerne machen würden.Durch die ganzen Änderungen schaffen dann auch sie 80 zu erreichen(in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen),um dann auch am Endcontent,der nämlich erst auf 80 anfängt,teilzunehmen.
WoW spielt sich nunmal erst richtig auf 80 und net beim Leveln.Wenn euch das Leveln zu langweilig wird,solltet ihr wohl eher mit WoW aufhören.


----------



## Genewra (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,


Hab mir so gut wie alles jetzt aufmerksam durchgelesen und möchte euch kurz meine persönliche erfahrung berichten...


Grundsätzlich werd ich mir Cataclysm so oder so kaufen ... warum ?? mich interessiert die geschichte und ich zocke gern mit 1 - 2 freunden gemeinsam. Dieses "gemeinsame Spielen" machts für mich aus, die fetten epixe sind dabei eig. nebensächlich.

Fakt ist das viele alte NERDS ^^ ... nicht mehr zoggn da wow für sie keine Herausforderung mehr bietet im z.b pve content usw. Solang man sich nichts anderes wie erfolge oder pvp oder 100.000 als ziel setzt wird das spiel einfach total langweilig, is doch eh klar ...

Ich persönlich zocke seit ca. 1 enthalb wochen meinen lvl 32 priest weiter. Mittlerweile ist er lvl 64 und ich bin sehr sehr dankbar das das lvln jetzt so einfach und schnell von statten geht. Wenn man bedenkt das ich für ein alterac 80 000 ep krieg mach ich nen jubelschrei weil interessiert bin ich am endgame. und nichts ist besser als so schnell wie möglich in die höhe zu schießen wenn man es richtig macht. Je höher das lvl umso mehr flexibilität krieg ich als Schattenpriester und es macht echt voll laune.

Wenn ich daran denke wie ich damals zu wow zeiten meinen druiden von 1 - 60 gelevelt hab. ... von 59 auf 60 hab ich ca. solang gebraucht wie jetzt mit dem priester von 45 auf 60!
Vieles hat sich geändert und ist etwas negativ geworden, andere dinge sehe ich sehr positiv, wie gildeninfos, erfolgsgildenpunkte, quests etc. 

Das spiel richtet sich vor allem nach euch, so wie schon oft gelesen, wir sind dafür zuständig, die community lenkt das game. Also wie es kommt und was es mit sich bringt gehört zu 50 % auch auf unsere Kappe geschrieben.

Unterm strich find ichs optimal ich mach im schnitt in 2 stunden ca. 3 level und das ist gut so ! ab 70 - 80 wirds eh wieder langsamer und auf das hab ich eig. kein bock ! 

so long ..


----------



## Helgesen (22. Oktober 2010)

an denn TE das ist für mich mimimi, wart ab bis cata online ist


----------



## Genewra (22. Oktober 2010)

Helgesen schrieb:


> an denn TE das ist für mich mimimi, wart ab bis cata online ist




TE ?


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Genewra schrieb:


> Unterm strich find ichs optimal ich mach im schnitt in 2 stunden ca. 3 level und das ist gut so ! ab 70 - 80 wirds eh wieder langsamer und auf das hab ich eig. kein bock !



Ohh ja das kenne ich.

hab auch vor einigen Wochen nen Jäger angefangen.... damals wusste man noch nicht wann Cataclysm erscheint .
Mitlerweile ist er 74 und jeder Leveln dauert jetzt wieder so lange und selbst der wirklich gute WOTLK Content hängt mir beim 6ten mal nur noch zum Hals raus.

Ich freu mich schon richtig auf Cataclysm, weil mein Schamane schon in den Startlöchern steht und die neue Welt erleben will :-P


----------



## Thaarr (22. Oktober 2010)

Das was der TE beschreibt gab es mit einigen Klassen doch schon immer, verstehe das Probleme nicht so ganz, mag momentan vielleicht etwas "krasser" sein als sonst, aber grundsätzlich sehe ich keine gravierenden Unterschiede zu "früher".


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Genewra schrieb:


> TE ?




Thread Ersteller würd ich tippen ??!!??


----------



## Helgesen (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Thread Ersteller würd ich tippen ??!!??




ja eine übliche abkürzung


----------



## Genewra (22. Oktober 2010)

dankeeeeeee  ... mei priester rockt  

was mir nur aufgefallen ist das ich im low lvl 60 - 70 zu wenig schaden in inis rausdrück weil ich noch keinen aoe hab. das is a bissl tragisch, das bald jede klasse alles kann.

wenn ich mir anschau wie paladine (also melees) mich nurmehr mit exorzismus zuspammen wird ma echt übel :-(


----------



## Kovacs (22. Oktober 2010)

> ... verstehe das Probleme nicht so ganz, mag momentan vielleicht etwas "krasser" sein als sonst, aber grundsätzlich *sehe ich keine gravierenden Unterschiede zu "früher".*


Du hast es begriffen im Gegensatz zu allen "hallo ist auf cata abgestimmt!".

Und das frustriert grade viele, da Bliz groß angekündigt hat, wieder etwas mehr auf das "alte" Spielerlebniss setzen wollte. Es ist doch allen bewußt, dass die Talente auf cata abgestimmt sind, dass viele "Alte-Gebiete" eh kurz vor dem Umbruch stehen, etc. Um nichts davon geht es!

WoW war und ist so erfolgreich, weil es für JEDEN was geboten hat und das auf hohem Niveau. Ob man die Levelphase mochte, Endgame Spieler, PvP Spieler oder sonstwas wollte. WoW hat es in einem Spiel vereint und alles hatte eine Daseinsberechtigung. Das wurde mit WotLK anders! UND der Trend dauert an. Das man nicht mehr die Original EP je Mob aus Classic haben will ist klar, aber man will auch nicht das Land wechseln müssen, sobald man aus dem Startgebiet raus ist. Und auch die Mobs .... 10 Mobs pullen und mit 100% Leben/mana den Kampf beenden? WTF! Ebenso Elite Mobs. Das muss auch Elite sein


----------



## Thaarr (22. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> WoW war und ist so erfolgreich, weil es für JEDEN was geboten hat und das auf hohem Niveau. Ob man die Levelphase mochte, Endgame Spieler, PvP Spieler oder sonstwas wollte. WoW hat es in einem Spiel vereint und alles hatte eine Daseinsberechtigung. Das wurde mit WotLK anders! UND der Trend dauert an. Das man nicht mehr die Original EP je Mob aus Classic haben will ist klar, aber man will auch nicht das Land wechseln müssen, sobald man aus dem Startgebiet raus ist. Und auch die Mobs .... 10 Mobs pullen und mit 100% Leben/mana den Kampf beenden? WTF! Ebenso Elite Mobs. Das muss auch Elite sein



Man muss es auch mal so sehen: WoW sollte auch für Neueinsteiger und Casuals etwas bieten bzw. überhaupt attraktiv sein. Die werden sich nicht beschweren weil sie auch mal eine Mobgruppe mit 4-5+ Mobs schaffen, deren (Motivation) überhaupt zu spielen würde extremst leiden wenn man mit mehr als einem Mob schon "Probleme" bekommt - macht doch unheimlich Spass nach dem Kampf gegen einen Genger komplett reggen zu müssen und das nun schon der 20 Mob war, er aber erst das 5. von 15 Qitems gedroppt hat die ich brauche. Die erfahrenen Spieler, die sich mit den Klassen auskennen und wissen wie sie zu spielen haben um schnell & erfolgreich zu sein "langweilen" sich auf der anderen Seite beim questen, aber das nimmt Blizz dann gerne in kauf. Meine Motivation beim twinken besteht nun auch nicht darin das 20. mal die gleiche Quest zu machen oder zum 160. mal von Orgrimmar sonstwohin minutenlang zu fliegen, nein meine Motivation gewinne ich daraus später in Instanzen zu gehen und dort das zu erleben was ich an diesem Spiel mag. (wipes, geflame, DCs...). Die Herausforderung für erfahrene Spieler liegt sicherlich im End-content und nicht in den Startgebieten (bzw. den Classic-Gebieten).


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Ebenso Elite Mobs. Das muss auch Elite sein



Stufe 80 auf 85 in der Beta (bevor das lvln beschleunigt wurde, damit möglichst viele den 85er Content testen können) ...nach jedem 2. Mob muss der liebe Caster sich hinsetzen und Mana reggen, ebenso der Melee nur bei ihm ist es Leben

In Low-Level Gebieten bis Lvl 20 gibt es praktisch keine "Elite-Gegner" mehr...tlw. zum Glück, kann mich an 35 Tode mit meinem Hexer erinnern in einer Solo-Quest bei den Türmen der Scharlachroten, weil der Questmob Elite war und noch 2 Wachen mit 4x soviel Lebenspunkten wie meine kleine Hexe, die jedes Mal wieder gespawnt sind, wenn man nicht den Boss getötet hat...Ende der Geschichte war, dass ein 4 Lvl höherer Kollege aus der Gilde mir helfen musste, wir haben's dann knapp geschafft...sowas WILL keiner erleben...genausowenig wie jemand onehits erleben möchte an Mobs

...aber wie GC in meinem oben erwähnten Bluepost sagt. Nachdem das Balancing auf Stufe 85 dann so passt wie es soll, wird langsam die Macht der Zauber in den niedrigeren Level auf ein passendes Maß angepasst werden, denn es macht auch für Blizzard keinen Sinn, soviel Zeit (und wohl vor allem Geld) in die Überarbeitung und Verbesserung vor allem der Low-Level-Gebiete zu investieren und dann ist Leveln nur eine "seltsame" Sache, die gar keinem Spaß macht...

_After spending so much effort revamping the old zones and quests, we don't want the leveling experience to be an odd one. (*Source*)_


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Und was sagt mir das nun über dich?
> WoW ohne Raids ist wie ein 3 Gänge Menü ohne Hauptgang.
> Es mag zwar auch schmecken und satt machen aber irgendwie verfehlt es doch seinen vorgesehenen Nutzen.
> 
> ...



Lies Dir mal folgendes durch:

http://www.explorermagazin.de/service/everest.htm

Ersetzte die dortigen Begrifflichkeiten wie Mount Everest, Bergsteigen etc. mit Begriffleichkeiten aus WoW.

Hier mal ein kleiner Satz aus dem Link: _Denn wer nur auf Kosten anderer schnell ist, bleibt ein Parasit._


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Lies Dir mal folgendes durch:
> 
> http://www.explorerm...ice/everest.htm
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHA  

zu geil...

Ein Typ mit gekränktem Ego weil seine größte Erungenschafft mitlerweile nichts besonderes mehr ist und als Touristenatraktion genutzt wird.

Früher war er Reinhold Messner einer der ersten und einzigen auf dem Everest...
Jetzt ist er nur noch einer der ersten gefolgt von unzähligen anderen und das geht ihm wohl gehörig auf den Sack

Was ein erbärmliches und egoistischen Individuum... voller Neid und missgunst.... 

Ja und das passt sehr gut auf die WoW Community.... Neid und Missgunst findet man vorallem bei denen die mit Classis angefangen haben und es heute nicht ertragen können, dass selbst ein Arbeitender Familienvater genauso gut sein kann wie der Arbeitslose Vollfreak...

Man vermisst wohl die Zeit in der man von allen in OG neidische Blicke eingefangen hat wenn man mit einem kompletten T2 Set durch die gegend gelaufen ist..
Die Zeit in der man einer unter wenigen auserwählten war und keiner unter tausenden.


----------



## Pylonz (22. Oktober 2010)

Pro328 schrieb:


> Schurke hat selfheal?oO



jo im kampfbaum erstes talent


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> zu geil...
> 
> ...



Man sollte nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen 

Es geht ihm nicht darum, wer, wann und wie lange nach ihm auf den Berg gestiegen ist.
Es geht ihm eher um die Motivation der Leute, die heute als Pauschaltouristen in den Himalaya reisen und vor allem darum,
dass der Mensch einfach nicht aufhören kann, auch noch das letzte bischen unberührte Stückchen Erde auf Grund einer schon fast pervertierten 
Sensations- und (Pseudo)Erfolgsgeilheit kaputtzumachen.

Zitat:
_
*MERIAN:* Wann waren Sie das letzte Mal am Base Camp des Everest? 

*Messner: *Das letzte Mal 2003. Ich habe da nicht mal mehr fotografiert. Ich brauchte zwei Stunden, um vom unteren zum oberen Ende zu gelangen, alles war zugestellt, Zelte, Buden, Internetcafés. Es sah fürchterlich dort aus, es stank. Die Leute konsumieren den Berg, man zahlt und verlangt eine Leistung. Sie denken, sie haben ein Recht auf Erfolg und Sicherheit. Wenn sich die Bergsteiger auf den Routen begegnen, heißt es nur: "Summited?" - "Warst du oben?"

*MERIAN:* Ist das kommerzielle Bergsteigen nicht eine normale Entwicklung? 

*Messner: *Der Everest ist die höchste Bühne, die wir auf der Erde haben. Deswegen sind ja alle Abenteurer, Spinner, alle Ehrgeizigen, alle Messners dort hingegangen. Ich nehme mich da nicht aus, ich bin selbstkritisch. Heute geht es aber immer weniger um die innere Erfahrung als vielmehr um äußere Aufmerksamkeit. Wenn die Leute auf dem Everest etwas aufführen, wird dies große Beachtung finden, allein der Name "Everest" garantiert Medieninteresse, Prestige, Aufsehen. Der Kommerz im heutigen Bergsteigen steht dabei als Symbol für die Entwicklung der Menschheit, für seine Hybris. Der Mensch will aber nicht nur um jeden Preis auffallen. Seit der Technologisierung glaubt er, alles zu beherrschen, auch die Berge. Aber er täuscht sich.

_ *MERIAN:*_ Haben die Berge im Himalaya dadurch bereits Schaden genommen? 

*Messner: *Es liegen dort oben Müll, Tausende alter Sauerstoffflaschen und Seile herum. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass die Schäden durch die Kletterei noch marginal sind. Die Natur hat viel mehr Schaden genommen, weil die Welt sich verändert hat, weil wir alle das Klima verändert haben, da schließe ich mich nicht aus. Durch die Industrialisierung und sieben Milliarden Menschen hat es eine massive Luftverschmutzung gegeben, die das ganze Klima verändert. Das tut den großen Bergen mindestens so weh wie den Alpen. Wenn wir die Gletscher verlieren, wird dies ein ernstes Problem._

Zu Deinem Edit:
Ich habe bereits geschrieben, dass ich nie an Raids interessiert war und somit auch nicht mit einem T2 angeben konnte^^
Von daher ist das Bullshhit, was Du schreibst.


----------



## bullybaer (22. Oktober 2010)

Trudon schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt...
> Da macht Blizzard das Leveln angenehmer,schneller und meiner Meinung nach auch besser,da wird schon wieder an jeder Ecke rumgeheult.
> Es gibt in WoW nunmal viele Casual,die nicht die große Zeit zum Spielen haben,es aber jedoch gerne machen würden.Durch die ganzen Änderungen schaffen dann auch sie 80 zu erreichen(in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen),um dann auch am Endcontent,der nämlich erst auf 80 anfängt,teilzunehmen.
> WoW spielt sich nunmal erst richtig auf 80 und net beim Leveln.Wenn euch das Leveln zu langweilig wird,solltet ihr wohl eher mit WoW aufhören.




1-80/84 ist ebenso Inhalt des Spiels wie der Endcontent. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass das Leveln schneller/einfacher geworden ist, sondern im Eigentlichen darum, dass nur noch alles mit 1-2 Schlägen umgeboltzt wird (zumindest mit den Accountgebundenen Gegenständen) und die einzelnen Klassen nicht mehr mit ihrer Vielfalt an Fähigkeiten gefordert sind, was letztendlich dazu führt, das Leute auf 80 oder später auf 85 ihre Klasse auch nicht richtig beherrschen. 
Wenn man konsequent levelt schafft man es (von mir geschätzt) in 8-10 gespielten Tagen von 1-80 mit den Accountgebundenen Items (die atm meiner Meinung nach zu stark sind) wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt. Vllt gehts sogar noch schneller aber bei mir ist es eine Weile her, dass ich mir einen neuen Twink von 1 - Maximalstufe hochgespielt habe. Wer glaubt, dass Leveln heute noch anstregend ist, der hätte mal zu Classic-Zeiten einen Priester von 1-40 leveln sollen 

Andererseits, ich habe alle Klassen auf Stufe 80. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal irgendwo einen Schurken oder Priester neu anfangen sollte, warum soll ich dann überhaupt noch einmal leveln und kann ihn nicht gleich auf meiner Wunschstufe erstellen. Ich kann den Char ja auch nicht gleich auf 80 spielen obwoh ich dieselbe Klasse schon eimal hochgespielt habe und aus diesem Grund auf das gesamte Leveln gut und gerne verzichten könnte, da ich den Content von 1-80 nicht unbedingt ein 11tes mal durchspielen möchte. Deswegen bin ich auch froh, dass mittlerweile Leveln über BGs möglich ist. 

WoW definiert sich mittlerweile nur noch über einen übermäßigen DMG Output. Die Unterschiede der einzelnen Tiers sind viel zu krass und das Verhältnis ist völlig aus den Fugen geraten. Der Unterschied zwischen raren und epischen Items ist viel zu drastisch. Beispielsweise war man in Naxxramas mit T7 und 3k DPS ziemlich gut dabei während nun 8-12k DPS je nach Klasse in ICC mit T10 Standard ist. Warries, die in normale Heroics teilweise 10k DPS und mehr rausdrücken und Mobs, die so in Sekundenschnelle down gehn. Da kann man doch nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Nicht auch deswegen sind die Instanzen mittlerweile mehr als nur langweilig. Eure hart erkämpften Items *hust* sind mittlerweile schneller entwertet als ein neu auf den Markt gebrachtes Notebookmodell. 

Immer schneller, höher, weiter lässt WoW mittlerweile fast zu einem Egoshooter verkommen. Beispielsweise war es mit T5/T6 in TBC äquivalent zu den heutigen Heros kaum möglich durchs Schattenlabyrinth hero mit AoE durchzurushen und mal nebenbei eine 2 Gruppe zu pullen. 

Das WoW mittlerweile als zu leicht empfunden wird liegt ebenfalls am übermäßigen DMG Output. Um das zu erkennen, dass hier die Balance völlig aus den Fugen gerät, dazu muss man kein hochbezahlter Developer bei Blizzard Entertainment sein. Dafür reicht etwas Spielerfahrung aus den Classich-Zeiten.  

Zu Classic Zeiten musste man sich noch überlegen ob man 1,2 oder gar 3 Mobs pullt und welche Skills man einsetzt im sie zu bewältigen. Heute gehen die Mobs im Vorbeigehen in der AoE unter. Instanzbosse werden dank der übermäßigen DPS und HPS mit "Tank n Spank" weggebrutzelt ohne auch nur irgendwelche Fähigkeiten der Bosse beachten zu müssen. Dank der Accountgebundenen Items ist das auch in den Low-Lvl-instanzen mittlerweile so. Die Items passen sich der Stufe an und gewähren einem einen 20%tigen XP Bonus  aber müssen sie einen Char auch gleich dermaßen imba machen und vom normalen Levelequip abheben, so dass ich mit einem Schurken schon eine Low-Lvl-Inze wie Hügel tanken kann oder man in den BGs die "Normalequipten" derart krass outgeart.

Das Argument, dass alles auf 85 und Cata angepasst ist mag man akzeptieren und ist plausibel aber es erscheint mir irgendwo auch fadenscheinig und ich bin gespannt was sich bis auf 85 verbessern wird. Aber gut warten wir es erst einmal ab. 

Low-Lvl-BGs sind mittlerweile nur noch Onehitveranstaltungen oder man verreckt innerhalb von 15 sec. an irgenwelchen Dots (z. B. Insektenschwar/Mondfeuer), so dass es in der Kriegshymnenschlucht ausser vieleicht für Druiden kaum noch möglich ist die Flagge zu erobern es sei denn die Gegenfraktion besteht zu 100% nur aus Vollhonks. Dabei sind nicht nur Schurken in den "kleinen" BGs völlig OP. Denn das sind sie nur weil sie einen aus dem Stealth mit Schattenschritt und Hinterhalt heraus von hinten fisten und dann sofort wieder verschwinden. Werden sie vorher endeckt oder haben nicht den Firsthit gehts ihnen genauso wie allen anderen Klassen. BÄÄMM ... Onehit/Twohit und down! Sicher sind diese BGs kein primärer Maßstab für das Spiel aber dennoch sind sie ein Inhalt des Spiels für den ich als Kunde bezahle und wenn man sich einen neuen Charakter erstellt muss man sich schließlich erst einmal 8-10 Tage mit genau diesem anscheinend vernachlässigten und unwichtigen Content auseinandersetzen. 

Dass ihr mich nicht falsch versteht, ich bin keineswegs gegen eine Erleichterung des Stufenanstiegs von 1-80. Aber bitte nicht durch einen völlig überzogenen DMG Output der die Balance und den Spielspass offensichtlich und vorhersehbar völlig zunichte macht. 

Blizzard machte mit 4.0.1 den selben Fehler wie mit 3.0 zu WotLK nur noch ausgeprägter und hat die dort gemachten Fehler bis heute nicht in den Griff bekommen. Deshalb habe ich so meine Zweifel obs es Blizzard mit Catalysm wohl gelingen wird. Im nachhinen betrachtet gabs nie eine bessere Balance als während TBC. Aber vieleicht wäre alles nicht so schlimm gekommen hätte Blizzard die Arena aus dem Spiel gelassen.


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Geheucheltes Gelaber.... so Naiv kann doch niemand sein um das zu glauben.


Als ob ein Messner nur für sich und nicht für den Ruhm auf den Berg gestieben is.... wers glaubt...
Warum hat er denn sonst seine Aufstiege so erfolgreich vermarktet.... natürlich um ordentlich Geld und Ruhm zu machen...

Er hätte auch einfach den Berg besteigen können und es dabei belassen aber NEIN es mussten Bücher, Interviews, Auftritte etc. folgen..... natürlich alles nur für die innere Erfahrung.


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Edit:
> Ich habe bereits geschrieben, dass ich nie an Raids interessiert war und somit auch nicht mit einem T2 angeben konnte^^
> Von daher ist das Bullshhit, was Du schreibst.



Hab ich über dich geschrieben?

Kleiner Tipp!
Lesen und verstehen *BEVOR *man antwortet und dadurch selbst Bullshit schreibt.....


----------



## Untoast (22. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal an die Leute die sich beschweren, dass alles im Lowlvl-Bereich zu einfach sei.
Was zur Hölle versprecht ihr euch von einem Kampf mit einem Schwein??? Das ist verdammtnochmal keine epische Kollision von unaufhaltbarer Kraft und unbeweglichem Objekt.
Diese Schweine die ihr z.B. im Orc-Startgebiet schlachtet, sind nichts mehr als kleine nervende Schweine, keine dämonischen Abgötter.
Auf so ein Niveau steigert sich der Held ja langsam. Deswegen kämpft man in Desolace gegen schon gegen Satyr und in Azshara gegen Nagahexer.
Eure Macht baut sich auf um, am Ende (lvl 85) epische Ausmaße zu erreichen.
Und wer meint Mutilate, Mortal Strike etc. sei so IMBA, habt ihr vor dem Patch ab lvl 40 auch gesagt: OMG, mein Char ist zu gut ich lösch den wieder und gimpe auf lvl 7 rum?


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Geheucheltes Gelaber.... so Naiv kann doch niemand sein um das zu glauben.
> 
> 
> Als ob ein Messner nur für sich und nicht für den Ruhm auf den Berg gestieben is.... wers glaubt...
> ...




Kann ja sein, dass es geheuchelt ist und es ihn Null interessiert, was da oben in den Bergen abgeht.

Das spielt aber keine Rolle. Denn Fakt ist, dass Dank des Alpin-Tourismus und der Konsumgeilheit der Menschheit, die Welt da oben zu Grunde gehen wird. In 20 Jahren wirds da oben
genauso ein Sodom & Gomorrha geben, wie zur Zeit am Ballermann.
Tourismus in 3. Welt-Länder ist doch nichts anderes, als eine ethisch anerkannte latente Kolonialisierung eben dieser Länder.

Wenn Du anders siehst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion mit Dir.


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Untoast schrieb:


> Nochmal an die Leute die sich beschweren, dass alles im Lowlvl-Bereich zu einfach sei.
> Was zur Hölle versprecht ihr euch von einem Kampf mit einem Schwein??? Das ist verdammtnochmal keine epische Kollision von unaufhaltbarer Kraft und unbeweglichem Objekt.
> Diese Schweine die ihr z.B. im Orc-Startgebiet schlachtet, sind nichts mehr als kleine nervende Schweine, keine dämonischen Abgötter.
> Auf so ein Niveau steigert sich der Held ja langsam. Deswegen kämpft man in Desolace gegen schon gegen Satyr und in Azshara gegen Nagahexer.
> ...



Dann geh mal in den Wald, bewaffnet mit einem Küchenmesser und kämpf mit einem Wildschwein. Viel Glück *winkt zum Abschied*


----------



## Thaarr (22. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt kommen wir hier von WoW, wo es sich um ein kommerzielles Computerspiel handelt, auf Reinhold Messner, der es nicht ertragen kann das nun auch andere etwas erlangen was er am liebsten für sich beanspruchen würde. Diese Parasiten über die sich Messner auslässt - er zählt übrigens selbst dazu, aber genug davon.
Bei WoW ist es eifnach so, wem es nicht mehr gefällt wie es ist, der muss es nicht weiterspielen. Es gibt massig MMORPGs auf dem Markt, vielleicht findet man da was man möchte.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2010)

Zockt halt was anderes, lol.


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Dann geh mal in den Wald, bewaffnet mit einem Küchenmesser und kämpf mit einem Wildschwein. Viel Glück *winkt zum Abschied*



Achja... WoW ist ja eine Lebensimulation und deswegen auf puren Realismuss ausgerichtet...

Orcs, Tauren und Gnome gibts wirklich...  sie leben auf dem Mount Everest und Messner will diese ganz besonderen Geschöpfe schützen und ist deswegen gegen den Bergsteigertourismuss....

Jetzt ergibt endlich alles einen Sinn im kosmischen Gesamtbild


----------



## Chaotikos (22. Oktober 2010)

Hab noch 2 Tage nach Patch 4.xy gespielt und jetzt meinen "Herr der Ringe Online"-Account wieder aktiviert *freu*.
Hab 4 80er und 4 um die lv 20-30... twinken is öd geworden.
Ich wart mal bis Cata und spiel in der Zwischenzeit mal HdRO, macht mal wieder richtig Spaß.

Ciao Bernd


----------



## Savaera (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Achja... WoW ist ja eine Lebensimulation und deswegen auf puren Realismuss ausgerichtet...
> 
> Orcs, Tauren und Gnome gibts wirklich... sie leben auf dem Mount Everest und Messner will diese ganz besonderen Geschöpfe schützen und ist deswegen gegen den Bergsteigertourismuss....
> 
> Jetzt ergibt endlich alles einen Sinn im kosmischen Gesamtbild



Genau, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, begibt man sich mit Zynismus in die Schlacht, um wenigsten den Anschein der Keeeewlness zu wahren.
Gott, bist Du ein Würstchen ..... wenn Du Dich auf so ein Niveau herablassen musst.

Ein Schwein ist in WoW ein Schwein, weil es tatsächlich da draussen im Feld und auf der Heidi Schweine gibt. Irgendetwas müssen die WoWschen Schweine ja nachempfunden sein, an irgendetwas muss sich so ein schweinischer Designer ja orientiert haben, als er sein WoW Schwein aufs Papier gekritzelt hat. Ich nehme nun also an, dass sich dieser als Vorlage ein banales, aber doch recht kräftiges Wildschwein aus den hiesigen Wäldern ausgesucht hat. Und die WoW Schweine haben tatsächlich verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit echten Wildschweinen. Und tatsächlich heissen sie sogar "....eber" ... oder "..... schwein" .... Und nicht "Pkjsldjsald" oder [insertfantasynamehere]

Woher kommt also die Annahme, dass ein WoW Schwein nichts drauf haben darf? oO


----------



## bullybaer (22. Oktober 2010)

Untoast schrieb:


> Nochmal an die Leute die sich beschweren, dass alles im Lowlvl-Bereich zu einfach sei.
> Was zur Hölle versprecht ihr euch von einem Kampf mit einem Schwein??? Das ist verdammtnochmal keine epische Kollision von unaufhaltbarer Kraft und unbeweglichem Objekt.
> Diese Schweine die ihr z.B. im Orc-Startgebiet schlachtet, sind nichts mehr als kleine nervende Schweine, keine dämonischen Abgötter.
> Auf so ein Niveau steigert sich der Held ja langsam. Deswegen kämpft man in Desolace gegen schon gegen Satyr und in Azshara gegen Nagahexer.
> ...



Oh.. ich spüre meine epische Macht jeden Tag kleiner Padawan. In den Heroischen Instanzen, indem ich episch droppende Instanzbosse mit einer Taste in die Luft sprenge und ich mit einem Lvl 28 TÄUSCHUNGSSCHURKEN im BG alles mit Schattenschritt und Hinterhalt mit meinem I-WIN-BUTTON onhitte was in 30m Range ist. BÄÄMM... Oida...


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Achja... WoW ist ja eine Lebensimulation und deswegen auf puren Realismuss ausgerichtet...
> 
> Orcs, Tauren und Gnome gibts wirklich... sie leben auf dem Mount Everest und Messner will diese ganz besonderen Geschöpfe schützen und ist deswegen gegen den Bergsteigertourismuss....
> 
> Jetzt ergibt endlich alles einen Sinn im kosmischen Gesamtbild



Zynismus sollte man auch beherrschen bevor man ihn anwendet...




Seh ich das richtig, dass ihr euch STREITET über etwas, das keiner von euch beeinflussen kann? Etwas das ist wie es ist, sich ändert wann immer der Entwickler es will, ohne selber auch nur den geringsten Einfluss darauf zu haben? Und wer glaub Blizzard ließe sich durch Protest von Dingen abbringen...der Sturm der Entrüstung war es nicht der die RealID zum einsturz brachte, auch wenn viele, auch ich, das gerne glauben würden. Es war schlicht und ergreifend der Einfluss und die Berichterstattung in den Medien dieser Welt und die "Bad Publicity" die Blizzard dadurch bekommen hat (was die Shareholder sicher nicht gefreut hat, sind die Aktienkurse doch relativ empfindlich gesunken dadurch), die Blizzard haben umschwenken lassen...


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Genau, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, begibt man sich mit Zynismus in die Schlacht, um wenigsten den Anschein der Keeeewlness zu wahren.
> Gott, bist Du ein Würstchen ..... wenn Du Dich auf so ein Niveau herablassen musst.
> 
> Ich bin raus hier




Sehr gut... geht doch nichts über Heuchler....

Ich zitiere dich mal grad..

"Dann geh mal in den Wald, bewaffnet mit einem Küchenmesser und kämpf mit einem Wildschwein. Viel Glück *winkt zum Abschied*"

Und du willst mir Zynismus vorwerfen..... wer im Glashaus sitzt.... ausserdem ist dies Sarkasmus und nicht Zynismus....  kleiner aber feinder unterschied. 

Und keine angst... ich werde mich nie auf dein Niveau herablassen und im Forum darüber Jammern wie schlecht doch mein Lieblingsspiel geworden ist und wie gemein die Welt doch ist.... 

Und warum ist Gott ein Würstchen oder glaubst du ich bin Gott


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Oktober 2010)

Überraschung! Blizzard ist nicht perfekt und macht Fehler. 

Ist doch toll immer wieder soviel MIMIMI zu lesen. Jeden Tag immer was neues wie bei GZSZ


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Überraschung! Blizzard ist nicht perfekt und macht Fehler.
> 
> Ist doch toll immer wieder soviel MIMIMI zu lesen. Jeden Tag immer was neues wie bei GZSZ



Leider wiederholt sich das selbe, genauso wie bei GZSZ, immer wieder, nur mit anderen Protagonisten und Schicksalen...aber wirklich "neu" ist in beiden Fällen nichts


----------



## BalianTorres (22. Oktober 2010)

Pro328 schrieb:


> Schurke hat selfheal?oO



Schockierend was ein neuer Patch so alles mit sich bringen kann


----------



## MasterCrain (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Genau, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, begibt man sich mit Zynismus in die Schlacht, um wenigsten den Anschein der Keeeewlness zu wahren.
> Gott, bist Du ein Würstchen ..... wenn Du Dich auf so ein Niveau herablassen musst.
> 
> Ein Schwein ist in WoW ein Schwein, weil es tatsächlich da draussen im Feld und auf der Heidi Schweine gibt. Irgendetwas müssen die WoWschen Schweine ja nachempfunden sein, an irgendetwas muss sich so ein schweinischer Designer ja orientiert haben, als er sein WoW Schwein aufs Papier gekritzelt hat. Ich nehme nun also an, dass sich dieser als Vorlage ein banales, aber doch recht kräftiges Wildschwein aus den hiesigen Wäldern ausgesucht hat. Und die WoW Schweine haben tatsächlich verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit echten Wildschweinen.
> ...




Ich will nicht wissen ob es auf der heidi Schweine gibt, dass muss Heidi ganz allein wissen.


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Woher kommt also die Annahme, dass ein WoW Schwein nichts drauf haben darf? oO




Weil es einem hühnenhaften und mit Muskeln bepackten Orc, Tauren, Elf etc. gegenüber steht der selbst auf LVL 1 ein Berg von einem Lebewesen ist und für den so ein kleines Schweinchen nunmal nicht mehr als aufwärmtraining bedeutet...... 
selbst der kleine Magier Gnom der mit einem Fingerschnipps einen Feuerball werfen kann lacht über das kleine Schweinchen.


----------



## Drentahl (22. Oktober 2010)

Ihr schlagt euch Hier de Köpfe ein über Gebiete, die es vielleicht in dieser Art nie mehr geben wird.

Wenn diese Gebiete implementiert sind, dann gibt ne Quest en Level up. Immer. das reicht an Tempo und man kann sie schwer genug einrichten. Oder auch nicht, aber das wissen allerhöchstens die Beta Tester und Blizzard, also beruhigt euch, geht eurer Arbeit nach/in die Schule/zu Freunden, oder sonstwohin, aber fült nicht dieses arme Forum damit, dass es mit Laserkanonen (Cata Talente) zu leicht ist auf Urzeitmenschen (Classic mobs) zu schießen, sondern wartet ab, bis die Steinzeitmenschen selber herausgefunden haben, wie man Strom benutzt (Patch 4.0.3).

viel Spaß in der Welt von WArcraft wünscht euch: Drental

p.S. Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten


----------



## Tamîkus (22. Oktober 2010)

Pro328 schrieb:


> Schurke hat selfheal?oO



seit dem patch ja


----------



## Vannala (22. Oktober 2010)

selfheal.... zumindest im lowlvl bereich ist der so gering,da bringt erste hilfe oder lebensblut um einiges mehr. der tickt bei mir iwie mit 70 hp , da kommt ein schlag, ein spell, ein dot und der reißt dich auseinander. für genesung verschwende ich jedenfalls keine energie mit meinem 48er schurken!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (23. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> so wurden wir bereits 1984 bezeichnet ... als Freaks  Glaub mir, ich kann damit leben.
> Außerdem kam ich nicht zu einem Mainstream MMO, sondern von einem damals eher anspruchsvollen Game, woraus inzw. ein hack´n´slay geworden ist.
> Das war übrigens meine erste Feststellung: die Masse der Leute will weder ein "anspruchsvolles Spiel", noch wollen sie unterhalten werden wie in einem Film, sondern sie wollen was "erreichen". Sich mit anderen vergleichen, "besser sein" als andere. Halt in irgendeiner Form "gewinnen" .. denn dazu sit ein Spiel ja da ... um zu gewinnen ... oder etwa nicht?
> Das wir in anderen "Welten" leben unterstreiche ich mal doppelt. Wenn ich jetzt noch sage ich lese gerne, bin ich wohl vollends ein realistätsfremder Freak  Denn lesen ist so völlig sinnlos, man erreicht nix, spielt sich nur im Kopf ab....


Hmm, ich lese auch. Man erreicht etwas. Und das Meiste was du so tust spielt sich im ab. 
Mit dem WoW-Killer geb ich dir allerdings Recht.
Und ich finde P&P absolut nicht freaky, aber man kann so etwas halt nich in einem World of Warcraft erwarten.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (23. Oktober 2010)

Drentahl schrieb:


> Ihr schlagt euch Hier de Köpfe ein über Gebiete, die es vielleicht in dieser Art nie mehr geben wird.
> 
> Wenn diese Gebiete implementiert sind, dann gibt ne Quest en Level up. Immer. das reicht an Tempo und man kann sie schwer genug einrichten. Oder auch nicht, aber das wissen allerhöchstens die Beta Tester und Blizzard, also beruhigt euch, geht eurer Arbeit nach/in die Schule/zu Freunden, oder sonstwohin, aber fült nicht dieses arme Forum damit, dass es mit Laserkanonen (Cata Talente) zu leicht ist auf Urzeitmenschen (Classic mobs) zu schießen, sondern wartet ab, bis die Steinzeitmenschen selber herausgefunden haben, wie man Strom benutzt (Patch 4.0.3).
> 
> ...


Ich weiss "p.S. Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten", aber deinen Namen solltest du schon schreiben können. 
Deinen Vergleich finde ich allerdings absolut göttlich. 

So far, Fr33.


----------



## Bullock_ (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde wagen, zu behaupten, dass die Levelbalance mehr als nur ein wenig gelitten hat. Auch im Bereich von 70 bis 80.
Seit dem Patch habe ich bisher keinen meiner Low-Level-Twinks herausgekramt, daher kann ich mich zum Classic & BC-Bereich nicht wirklich äußern, aber im WotLK-Bereich ist man definitiv immer noch total übermächtig. Ich bin derzeit mit meinem 70er Hunter-Twink (Überleben geskillt; Kröte als Tankpet) unterwegs und kann nur sagen, mir fehlen die Worte. In Tundra & Co fallen die Mobs wie die Fliegen, und das liegt sicher nicht an der Ausrüstung, welche (bis auf ein paar Acc-Items) durchgehend Levelgear ist.
Ich bin dann mal einfach ins Sholazarbecken geflogen und siehe da: Die roten Mobs liegen fast ebensoschnell am Boden. Die erste Niederlage erlebte mein Hunter dann in Eiskrone, als er eine Gruppe 80er Caster in Jotunheim pullte, einzelne 80er waren jedoch mit ein wenig Aggromanagement und kiten ebenfalls zu bewältigen, wenn auch etwas anspruchsvoller. Am Ende lagen sie jedoch ebenfalls am Boden

Mal ehrlich: Es kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass man als 70er in der Lage ist, die ganzen 80er High-End-Mobs zu killen, oder? Wenn das von Blizzard tatsächlich so geplant ist, dann sollen sie doch auch bitte die ganzen Quests bis 80 freischalten, beim derzeitigen Stand kann man die auch gut vorher erledigen.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (23. Oktober 2010)

Finds gut, wenn man in WotLK schneller lvln kann. Habe bisher mit 4 Chars die Gebiete durchgequestet und so ziemlich jede Quest gemacht, die es bisher dort gab. Und jetzt bin ich am fünften Twink dran, der bald Nordend besuchen darf und wieder dieselben Quests müssen nicht unbedingt sein. Dann lieber schnell auf 80, damit ich noch n paar Items sammeln kann, evtll PDK, ICC gehen kann bevor das Addon kommt... Dann kann ich nämlich mit 5 verschiedenen Chars im Wechsel durch Cata lvln.

Dass Classic noch länger dauern darf, hätte ich gerne. Aber mit meinem Jägertwink habe ich es schon bemerkt, nach 2 Hits sind Mobs down, die 3 - 4 lvl über mir sind (bisher bis auf lvl 36 gelvlt). Das geht mir dann doch etwas zu schnell, wenn ich bedenke, dass es in Cata genauso schnell gehen wird, wenn ich meinen Goblin starte... Aber Scherbenwelt und WotLK schnell durchlvln finde ich gut, die Gebiete kenne ich gut genug. In Classic gibt es immernoch viele Quests die ich nicht kenne, auch nach etwa 12 Chars, die es dort in 2 Jahren durchgelvlt haben... und mit der Überarbeitung wirds ja neue geben. Da freue ich mich drauf...


----------



## lokker (23. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Man was Du redest, meinste mit Cata werden Lowchars mit Level 15 30er Mobs gegenüberstehen?
> Was quatscht Ihr eigentlich alle immer das selbe.
> 
> 
> ...




Also mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sowas wie DAS hier lese wird mir richtig schlecht. "Alte Hasen"? "Alteingesessene"? Wo sind wir denn hier? Das ist immer noch ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch. Ich verstehe nicht wie man einem Spiel das für einen selber nicht mehr gut ist, so nachtrauern kann? 
Hört man halt auf und gut ist es.
Es wird euch etwas angeboten was anscheinend von der Mehrheit damals, ja genau von den "alten Hasen", befürwortet wurde, und jetzt wird ohne Verstand gemeckert.
Ich kaufe mir ja auch keinen Ego-Shooter, wenn ich in wahrheit ein Rennspiel zocken will.

Für mich ganz einfach, ihr seid eigentlich selber schuld, da ihr euch damals darüber beschwert habt.


----------



## Fumika (23. Oktober 2010)

weis echt ned was los is alles im A.... stand in if mit meiner hexe dotlock in IF hab knapp 30 k hp 961 abhärtung (ja is ned die welt...) kam schurke rumms rumms keine stuns.. hab sofort mass fear, fluch der erschöpfung er benutzt insignie klatsch bin tot hatt alles in allem 5 sec gedauert
hab so überlegt. Mein seelenverbindung mit glyphe schickt 25 % meines erhaltenen schadens aufs pet meine abhärtung reduziert jeglichen schaden um 27 %also bekomm ich na ja quasi nur halben schaden ab wenn der aber mir 30 k etwa in 5 sec genatzt hatt was hätte der ohne abhärtung und seelenverbindung gemacht ? also knapp 45 k ? is das balance ? palaheiler oh je gar ned erst anfangen sind die neuen diszis heilen nur noch instant und selbst als wir den aus if geprügelt / geflucht haben hatte er 4 allis am arsch und 7 wachen und der hatte volle hp permanent trotz heal reduce im /2 gibts zur zeit viele flames wegen denen.

Was level balance angeht omg es is alles total aus dem ruder gelaufen mein 49 BM lässt sein pet mit Fass! an stoffis für 1,5 k critten (mann hatt mit guten equip als hunter etwa 3k hp aufwärts nur zum vergleich) was ich mit dem ins ziel bekomme is auch tot kann ich euch flüstern....
Aber mein schaden isn DRECK gegenüber den anderen klassen auf mein level.

Feral druide haut übelst was raus 2,2 k verheeren crits

Schurke.... das is das geilste überhaupt. Baller grad auf wen ein höhre das geräusch von hinterhalt und nun ja bin tot bevor der schaden im combat text komplet zeigt wird ich bekam mit sdk und ausdauerbuff einen 2,7 k hinterhalt crit rein gleich hinterher n 1,2 k ausweiden non crit bämm 2 sec tot Oo ich hatte etwa 3,7 k hp und der hatt mir grad knapp 4 k gegeben ... is das so gedacht ? na ja...

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen zur fairnis das nur ihr schaden OP is wenn ich n schurken aufdecke vorher oder so ratzt mein pet den auseinander stun, zorn des wildtiers, fass rumms arkaner schuß mit glyphe crittet für etwa 900 tot.


----------



## ofnadown (23. Oktober 2010)

man oh man, erst wird rumgeheult, scheiße das leveln dauert zu lange. los blizzard macht was, muß schneller gehn. jetzt gehst schneller, wird auch wieder rumgeheult, scheiße das ist langweilig. man dann spielt hello kitty oder geht mal zu aion und freut euch da aufs leveln. dann wisst ihr wie gut ihrs in wow habt.


----------



## martog (23. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Schätzelein...
> Wir alle spielen das Spiel doch schon eine kleine Ewigkeit, haben etliche Twinks hochgezockt. ICH möchte auf gar keinen Fall weitere Twinks hochziehen mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad vor 5 Jahren. Da haben wir nämlich einige Monate gebraucht, um den Char auf 60 zu pushen. Der Weg zum Level 80 ist mir persönlich schon jetzt viel zu lang. Vor dem Endlevel spielt sich nämlich nicht mehr viel ab in den Inis und Raids. Oder willst du mir etwa erzählen, dass du mit jedem deiner Twinks auf dem entsprechenden Level in den großen Raids gewesen bist, alle Inis gesehen hast. Hast du nämlich nicht, weil du nicht einmal genügend Leute dafür findest.
> Ist das Spiel also im High-Level-Bereich balanced, ist es völlig ausreichend für den Großteil der Spieler. Dort nämlich investieren sie die meiste Zeit. Dort finden sie die Leute, die mit ihnen raiden, dort erreichen sie die für sie noch wichtigen Erfolge.
> 
> Alles darunter ist den meisten wurscht. Betrachte mal aus Spaß an der Freud, welche Twinks aus deinem Bekanntenkreis Ulduar-Erfolge haben. Du wirst nicht viele finden. Aber sicher wirst du gänzlich andere Fakten zu erzählen haben, hm?



Welches Wow hats du denn vor 5 Jahren gespielt. Kenne mehr als genug Spieler die mit ganz normaler Lebensweise selbst im Frühjahr 2006 es geschafft haben einen Twink innerhalb 2-3 Wochen auf 60 zu bringen.

Und ich finde es schon erbärmlich die Ausreden von Blizzard, von wegen die Talente sind auf 85 abgestimmt.
Die verkaufen einem Neuling World of Warcraft komplett, das heist Classic, BC, WOTLK und demnächst CATA. Somit gehört es sich doch wohl das man als Kunde erwarten darf das es generell fun macht. Bin seit 2006 dabei und ich fand das Spiel zu Classic Zeiten mit den PVP Rängen und dem damaligen nicht runtergesetzten Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig. Wo bleiben denn mal neue so Epische Sachen wie das AQ Opening oder das Sonnenbrunnenplateau. Hier in Nordend wurde nur von einer neuen Ini zur nächsten gehetzt. Immer nur dieses Trara: LOSLOS auf 80 und denn ohne den Rest gesehen zu haben nach ICC mit euch. Und denn gleich Cata kaufen.
Wenn das so bleibt denn bin auch verschwunden. Will endlich mal wieder Inis haben die wirklich Kampf erfordern mit Stunen, Fearen, Sheepen .... 
Und was haben im Endeffekt von dieser Hetzjagd von 1-80 (85) immer mehr Trampel die NULL Ahnung haben vom Gruppenspiel.


----------



## Zossy85 (25. Oktober 2010)

martog schrieb:


> Welches Wow hats du denn vor 5 Jahren gespielt. Kenne mehr als genug Spieler die mit ganz normaler Lebensweise selbst im Frühjahr 2006 es geschafft haben einen Twink innerhalb 2-3 Wochen auf 60 zu bringen.



Für meine ersten Char brauchte ich ca 13 Tage Spielzeit um 60 zu werden.

Ca. 8-10 Tage Spielzeit / ca. 192-240 Std. musste man für einen Twink damals einplanen und wie das jemand mit einer normalen Lebensweise in 2-3 Wochen schaffen sollte ist mir ein Rätsel...

Durchschnittlich jeden Tag 9-11 Std. zu spielen erscheint mir alles andere als eine  "normal Lebensweise"


----------



## gehix (25. Oktober 2010)

Schneller leveln hin oder her. Blizzard ist ein Business, nichts anderes. Natürlich nehmen sie sich die ein oder andere Kommentare aus den Foren zu Herzen, aber im groben ist das totaler Quark. Das es nicht wie früher werden wird, sollte jedem Vanilla Zocker klar sein. Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, Pech gehabt. Raiden und co. wird im Gegensatz zu WotLK wieder anspruchsvoller, das stimmt. Aber wie genau sich das letztendlich auswirken wird, kann man nur dann beurteilen, wenn ihr selbst am zocken seid. Lasst die Beta aussen vor und zockt selber. Einfacher wird alles nur dadruch, dass sich jeder irgendwelche Guides reinballert und im Grunde im Vorfeld schon soviel weiß, dass alleine die ein odere Grafik entzücken wird. Die meisten starten einfach mit so verdammt viel Vorwissen in Cataclysm, dass das Effekt "naja geht so" zu 80% auftauchen wird. 
Das das Leveln einfacher ist/wird ist doch logisch. Die meisten haben doch 5-6 Twinks. Aaaber, ich muss gestehen. Auf einem neuen Server anzufangen, ohne irgend etwas ist schon knackiger, vor allem in Verbindung mit der anderen Fraktion, die ihr sonst spielt. Wenn ihr nur so 1-2 Std. am Tag (maximal) spielt, dauert das auch schon ne Weile ^^

Ansonsten muss ich ganz einfach sagen: Hört auf zu spielen, wenn es euch nicht gefällt. Keiner wird gezwungen WoW zu spielen. Macht eine Pause, steigt vielleicht noch einmal irgendwann ein und zockt dann was hoch, wenn ihr Bock drauf habt. Das beim Dauer-durch-zocken irgendwann der Spaß auf der Strecke bleibt ist klar, ist mit jedem Hobby so. Man kann es übertreiben. Daher immer ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden und dennoch Spaß zu haben.

Flames wie immer per PM (Posteingang ist wieder geleert worden )


----------



## Rolandos (25. Oktober 2010)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Ich würde wagen, zu behaupten, dass die Levelbalance mehr als nur ein wenig gelitten hat. Auch im Bereich von 70 bis 80.
> Seit dem Patch habe ich bisher keinen meiner Low-Level-Twinks herausgekramt, daher kann ich mich zum Classic & BC-Bereich nicht wirklich äußern, aber im WotLK-Bereich ist man definitiv immer noch total übermächtig. Ich bin derzeit mit meinem 70er Hunter-Twink (Überleben geskillt; Kröte als Tankpet) unterwegs und kann nur sagen, mir fehlen die Worte. In Tundra & Co fallen die Mobs wie die Fliegen, und das liegt sicher nicht an der Ausrüstung, welche (bis auf ein paar Acc-Items) durchgehend Levelgear ist.
> Ich bin dann mal einfach ins Sholazarbecken geflogen und siehe da: Die roten Mobs liegen fast ebensoschnell am Boden. Die erste Niederlage erlebte mein Hunter dann in Eiskrone, als er eine Gruppe 80er Caster in Jotunheim pullte, einzelne 80er waren jedoch mit ein wenig Aggromanagement und kiten ebenfalls zu bewältigen, wenn auch etwas anspruchsvoller. Am Ende lagen sie jedoch ebenfalls am Boden
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Es kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass man als 70er in der Lage ist, die ganzen 80er High-End-Mobs zu killen, oder? Wenn das von Blizzard tatsächlich so geplant ist, dann sollen sie doch auch bitte die ganzen Quests bis 80 freischalten, beim derzeitigen Stand kann man die auch gut vorher erledigen.




Meine Güte, was ist an einer Levelbalance denn bloß so wichtig? Wenn ich ich ein RPG Spiele, will ich die Gegner umbatschen und wenn es mit einem Schlag ist. Nichts ich frustierender als sich ständig an einem Gegener die Zähne auszubeissen oder zig Versuche braucht in umzunieten, schließlich soll es Spass machen. Wenn ich lange gespielt habe um meinen Char zu verbessern, erwarte ich am Ende das meine Char so gut ist, das er alles aus dem Weg fegen kann und wenn der Gegener 10 Level höher ist, ist mir völlig egal.


----------



## Zossy85 (25. Oktober 2010)

gehix schrieb:


> Schneller leveln hin oder her. Blizzard ist ein Business, nichts anderes. Natürlich nehmen sie sich die ein oder andere Kommentare aus den Foren zu Herzen, aber im groben ist das totaler Quark.



Totaler QUARK ist es zu behaupten, dass Blizzard gegen seine Kunden arbeiten würde...

Wie ich schon 1000 Mal geschrieben habe sind es die Freaks in den Foren die sich beschweren.

Die Mehrzahl der Spieler findet dieses einfache und komfortable WoW einfach Klasse und auf die Meinung dieser Spieler hört Blizzard ständig.

Alles was mehr Kunden anlockt wird in WoW eingebaut..... das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss auch, dass Blizzard alles tut was die meisten Spieler auch wollen bzw. mögen denn würde Blizzard gegen die Spieler arbeiten wäre das Spiel sicherlich nicht so erfolgreich.

Der Alteingesessene und festgefahrene Spieler ist eh das schlimmste was einem Spiel passieren kann.

Denn dieser Spieler ist wie der Rentner der den ganzen Tag aus dem Fenster schaut und sich bei allem Fragt...." was ist nur aus der Welt geworden, früher hats sowas nicht gegeben, früher war eh alles besser"

Dieser Mensch wird mit nichts zufrieden sein... er hat sich einmal an etwas gewöhnt und leht jede Änderung ab... egal ob sie Positiv oder Negativ ist.....


----------



## Blutlos (25. Oktober 2010)

Zum einen werden zwar mit dem Addon die Levelgebiete verändert, zum anderen wird die Spielmechanik ausschließlich auf das Stufe 85 Endgame abgestimmt. Ob an der jetzigen Levelsituation etwas geändert wird, steht in den Sternen - die Verantwortlichen bei Blizzard scheinen schon lange der Meinung zu sein, dass sie eher neue Spieler bekommen, wenn sie Alles einfacher machen (man denke an die durchgehend neutralen Mobs in den Startgebieten).
Man wird abwarten und sich das dann ansehen müssen.


----------



## Zossy85 (25. Oktober 2010)

Blutlos schrieb:


> (man denke an die durchgehend neutralen Mobs in den Startgebieten).



Im Stargebiet war das schon immer und ewig so.

von Lvl 1-5 gab es kaum Agressive Rote Mobs und sobald man in Lvl 10+ Gebiete kommt gibt es kaum noch neutrale Mobs. 

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wüssten einige garnicht mehr wie es früher wirklich war.

Es ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches, dass etwas in unsere Erinnerung viel besser ist als es in wirklichkeit war.


----------



## LoveThisGame (25. Oktober 2010)

kiten ???  aggromangement ???  O M G

man stelle sich einen noob vor der seine ersten wow minuten und stunden erlebt er hat keine ahnung, keine addons, jeh nach vorgeschichte ja noch nicht mal irgend nen rollenspiel gespielt, er wird ja schon von den zahlen die über seinem kopf und der mobs auftauchen verwirrt klickt wild in der gegend rum drückt 4 tasten aufeinmal und is heilfroh das er mit 5 oder 10% rest hp den mob überlebt hat er wird mutiger (spielt natürlich krieger die machen ja sicher viel schaden) rennt in 4-5 mobs rein und stirbt, was für einen geübteren spieler natürlich ein eher geringeres problem darstellt is doch logisch das ihr mit dem  Xten char da keine sonderliche herrausforderung mehr spürt is ja auch nicht für euch gemacht.

blizz will geld verdienen das is doch mal klar ! mit cata wirds wieder drölfzigtausende von der sorte geben die werbung läuft im tv, steht auf zeotschriften weis der geier wo noch überall das es beim lvl´n nicht zugehen kann wie im endcontent raid is doch klar war kürzlich mit meinem 18er holypala mal dm da pullste mittlerweile den captain und van cleef auch gleichzeitig und überlebst locker warum ? weil ziemlich geübt und dadurch auch recht gut bist, aber wenn sich eben 5 solcher noob da drin wieder finden nach dem sie den dungeonbrowser gefunden haben werden sie doch ziemliche probleme kriegen erinnere mich noch ganz gut an meine allerersten quests damals mit ner nachtelfen eule ooohh kann nicht casten hmm ah der mob steht hinter mir und solche sachen in der ersten ini übrigens auch dm war ich mehr mit looten als mit damage machen beschäftigt man hat ja sooooo wenig platz ohne 16er oder 20er taschen da bist schon froh wenn irgendwo eine 6er oder 8er dropt das nicht nur den rucksack hast !

ich meine das aller anfang schwer ist will ich damit sagen !!! und quests und low inis sind eben da um zu üben und nicht auf pro format zugeschnitten ansonsten spielen morgen statt 12 millionen nur noch 200.000 wow !!!


----------



## bullybaer (25. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Totaler QUARK ist es zu behaupten, dass Blizzard gegen seine Kunden arbeiten würde...
> 
> Wie ich schon 1000 Mal geschrieben habe sind es die Freaks in den Foren die sich beschweren.
> 
> ...




Ich denke man sollte hier SCHNELLES Leveln nicht mit LEICHTEM Leveln gleichsetzen, damit es hier nicht weiter zu Mißverständnissen kommt. Man könnte auch genauso gut schnell und etwas anspruchsvoller Leveln als es gegenwärtig der Fall ist ohne das Spiel zu trivial oder zu anspruchsvoll für Neueinsteiger werden zu lassen und ohne auf ein komfortables WoW zu verzichten. Das muss sich NICHT ausschließen.

Aber die harten Fakten sind nun mal, dass die Balance völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, was vor allem das Low-Lvl-PvP anbetrifft und hier beschweren sich die Leute ingame mittlerweile immens. Völlig zurecht! Und es ist genauso Teil des Spiel für das man bezahlt obwohl mir bewußt ist, dass der Fokus auf dem Endkontent liegt und nicht im Bereich zwischen lvl 1-60 oder 70.

Blizzard tut eben nicht immer das was der Kunde will. Denn dann hätten Sie beispielsweise NIE die Arena eingeführt bzw. schon lange vorher wieder aus dem Spiel nehmen müssen. 

Wenn ich in so manchen Instanzen unterwegs bin, dann profitieren oft gerade die neuen Spieler von den "alten Hasen". Ich beobachte immer wieder, dass viele von den neuen Spielern ihre Klasse nicht mehr richtig beherschen. Den Grund sehe ich u. a. auch darin, dass durch das andauernde AoE spammen selbst in den niedrigen Instanzen und dadurch dass man die Mobs ohne Rücksicht auf Aggromanagement und CC einfach ummetzeln kann, nicht mehr alle Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen genutzt bzw. verlangt werden. Das führt dann zwangsläufig dazu dass neue Spieler in gewissen Situationen einfach mit ihrer Klasse überfordert sind oder sich zwangsläufig wie "Gimps" verhalten. Beispiel gibts genügend:

- DDs die nicht antanken lassen und die des Tanks hauptsächlich darin sehen die Aggro wieder zurückzuholen
- Hexer, die in Instanzemn fearen
- Hunter, die nicht "Totstellen" ... 
- Magier die den Eisblock nicht finden ... 
- Tankpaladine, die alle ihre Fähigkeiten nutzen um Gruppenmitgliedern die Aggro wieder zu nehmen sieht man seltenst 
- .....

Diese Liste liese sich beliebig erweitern....

Übrigens habe ich auch schon beobachten (ist zwar selten und nur bei ganz schlechten Gruppen), dass manche schon gar nicht mehr in der Lage sind eine Instanz überhaupt vernünftig zu bewältigen, wenn man ihnen nicht alles vorkaut. Ja ja... das gibts auch ....

Und genau diese eintönige und triviale Art durch eine Instanz mit AoE durchzurushen macht das Spiel mittlerweile total langweilg. Ob nun in den Low-Lvl-Instanzen oder im Endkontent. Völlig egal! Man ist nicht mehr gezwungen die Fahigkeiten seiner Klasse voll ausspielen zu müssen sondern drückt immer nur noch dieselben 1-2 Knöpfe und kann nebenher in der Nase bohren o. ä. 

Das hat auch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass früher angeblich alles besser gewesen wäre. Das war es NICHT, sondern hat lediglich damit etwas zu tun inwieweit das Spiel für mich noch eine Herausforderung bzw. eine Reiz darstellt oder ob in einer Instanz nur noch 1-2 Tasten oder Fähigkeiten benötigt werden. Das ist es für mich jedenfalls definitiv nicht. Wenn man durch ständiges AoE gespamme immer den Eindruck hat: "hoffentlich ist die Inze bald durch" macht das Spiel doch keinen Spass mehr. Gestern abend zufällig noch Tempel von Atal Hakkar gewesen und ich wurde wiedermal bestätigt. Die Inie wurde aus u. a. auch aus o. g. Gründen nicht zuende gespielt und mir tats sogar um einen Spieler leid, der die Instanz vorher noch nie gesehen hatte. 

Anstatt eine Inie in 15 min durchzurushen dürfte es meinetwegen ruhig wieder mal 1 Stunde und etwas mehr sein (ohne dass es gleich wieder ausartet wie z.B. zu Classichzeiten und Maraudon) aber dafür dann meinetwegen dann mehr XP. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich mit Cataclysm der eine oder andere die Augen aufmachen wird, wenn der AOE-I-WIN-BUTTON nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## bullybaer (25. Oktober 2010)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ich meine das aller anfang schwer ist will ich damit sagen !!! und quests und low inis sind eben da um zu üben und nicht auf pro format zugeschnitten ansonsten spielen morgen statt 12 millionen nur noch 200.000 wow !!!



Ich denke dass die Nutzung von maximal 1-2 Tasten die momentan verlangt werden nicht zu viel Zeit und Übung in Anspruch nehmen sollte. Natürlich darf für Neueinsteiger das Spiel nicht zu komplex und schwierig erscheinen. Aber genausowenig darf es zu trivial und einfach sein. Denn dann kommt die Langeweile schneller als man denkt und die verbleibenden 200.000 hängen das Spiel auch noch an den Nagel oder spätestens auf Stufe 80 wenn man zum x-ten mal durch dieselbe heroic mit AoE gebombe gerusht ist. 

Mit fortgeschrittenem Lvl sollte aber auch der Anspruch etwas steigen um die neu hinzugelernten Fähigkeiten auch anwenden zu müssen. Eben um sie zu üben. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist ja mittlerweile der Fall.


----------



## Alyshra (25. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Im Stargebiet war das schon immer und ewig so.
> 
> von Lvl 1-5 gab es kaum Agressive Rote Mobs und sobald man in Lvl 10+ Gebiete kommt gibt es kaum noch neutrale Mobs.
> 
> ...



Waren sie nicht, wurde erst mit Wotlk eingeführt! (Zur Vereinfacherung für Anfänger)
Vorher waren nur die ersten Mobs, 1 - 2 grau wobei ich das auch bezweifle.


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

bullybaer schrieb:


> - Tankpaladine, die alle ihre Fähigkeiten nutzen um Gruppenmitgliedern die Aggro wieder zu nehmen sieht man seltenst



Mache ich gerne, allerdings nur, wenn es mein Fehler ist, dass ich die Aggro verlieren, also zB. wenn der Heiler Aggro zieht oder ich die falschen Mobs marke what ever. Alle DDs allerdings haben so eine nette Ingameanzeige, die ihnen sagt, dass sie die Aggro des Tanks überschießen, wenn sie die nicht beachten, haben sie nichts anderes verdient als den Tod...


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Waren sie nicht, wurde erst mit Wotlk eingeführt! (Zur Vereinfacherung für Anfänger)
> Vorher waren nur die ersten Mobs, 1 - 2 grau wobei ich das auch bezweifle.



Doch, die Mobs der ersten Quest im Startgebiet waren schon immer neutral, erst ab Mob Lvl 3 bzw. 4 waren die feindlich und es wurde nicht mit WotLk geändert sondern erst mit dem ICC Patch, dass alle Mobs im Startgebiet neutral sind


----------



## xerkxes (25. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> wenn sie die nicht beachten, haben sie nichts anderes verdient als den Tod...



Wenn es dabei ums leveln geht ist auch das eigentlich egal. Die Instanzen sind mittlerweile so fordernd, dass auch ein Stoffi tanken kann. Sag einem DDler, dass er bitteschön auf seine Aggro achten soll und du bekommst ein lol zurück, besonders wenn dieser sich heilen kann.

In WoW ist nur mehr eine Sache anständig fordernd und das ist der jeweilige Content-Endboss auf heroischer Stufe. Wer permanente Herausforderung will ist selbst mit dem Brettspiel "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" besser bedient.


----------



## Muh-Q (25. Oktober 2010)

Als Schurke sind selbst Elite-Gegner in Instanzen Onehit. Ich war am Wochenende in Burg Schattenfang, afair 19e-22e, mit Level 19 reicht es auch bei den 22e-Gegnern Schattenschritt, Hinterhalt, Ausweiden -> tot.
Das PVP auf dem Level absolut op ist brauch ich garnicht sagen, oder? Der Schurke ist neu auf dem Server und hat 0 Accountgebundenes Zeug und nichtmal auf allen Slots Ausrüstung, trotzdem sind 90% der Gegner onehit. Auch im 20-29 Bereich kann ein Schurke schon mit 21 mithalten


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Und ich kann es immer nur wieder wiederholen...




Derulu schrieb:


> ...aber wie GC in meinem oben erwähnten Bluepost sagt. Nachdem das Balancing auf Stufe 85 dann so passt wie es soll, wird langsam die Macht der Zauber in den niedrigeren Level auf ein passendes Maß angepasst werden, denn es macht auch für Blizzard keinen Sinn, soviel Zeit (und wohl vor allem Geld) in die Überarbeitung und Verbesserung vor allem der Low-Level-Gebiete zu investieren und dann ist Leveln nur eine "seltsame" Sache, die gar keinem Spaß macht...
> 
> _*After spending so much effort revamping the old zones and quests, we don't want the leveling experience to be an odd one*. (*Source*)_


----------



## Etrenathon (25. Oktober 2010)

Wer geht denn auch noch hin und levelt wieder bei 1 los ?

Alle die WoW bisschen länger spielen, oder wie ich seit 5 Jahren, haben doch längst alle Klassen auf 80.

Was interessiert mich das Levelbalancing beim hochleveln ? Für mich ist wenn dann nur noch Endcontent massgebend und
nicht, ob ich mit Level 15 8 Mops honehitte.

Wenn ich nochmals nen Twink anfange, dann nur um das Volk Worgen oder Goblin zu spielen.

Ansonsten habe ich am 7. Dez. wieder 10 Char's welche ich von 80 auf 85 zu bringen habe ;-)


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe jetzt testweise einen Krieger als auch einen Schamanen bis Level 20 und ein bisschen darüber hinaus gelevelt, testweise da ich die neue Levelbalance testen wollte. Keine Levelsachen! Mit Levelsachen will ichs gar nicht wissen um ehrlich zu sein, das ist dann sicherlich nur noch ein Erlebnis wie Ameisen zertreten.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das, sobald man Level 10 wird, unsterblich wird. Zumindest wenn man sich nicht total dämlich anstellt und 10 Mobs pullt, wobei ich sogar das getestet habe und der Ele Schami hat einen 8er Mobpull überlebt. Orange oder gar rote Mobs fallen auch zügig um, wenn man mal nicht so oft verfehlen würde, und da es weniger EXP gibt, wäre dies sogar möglich konstant zu machen. Gerade im Meleebereich ist es jetzt so das jeder ein kleiner Paladin ist, Schurke hat selfheal, Krieger hat es und naja Enhancer Schamane hatte es ja eh schon immer.
> 
> Und als Caster? Jeder hat von Anfang an 40m Range, also kommt schonmal kein Mob mehr ran, vorher stirbt der Mob. Tolle sache, wenn man 10 Jahre alt ist. Ich für meinen Teil finde das Leveln ist öder denn je. Die DPS ist um das 2fache bei den Meisten gestiegen und da das ja Blizz nicht genug ist wurden auch noch die Überlebensfähigkeiten erhöht. Die Mob HP wurde nicht gebufft, der ausgeteilte Schaden auch nicht. Ich frage mich...






Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.
> 
> ...



Was Grongrimm im ersten Antwort-Post sagt, stimmt völlig.

Die Schlagkraft der ganzen Klassen entspricht bereits Cataclysm.
Ich vermute mal stark, dass mit den neuen Low-Level-Gebieten und den neuen Cata-Klamotten, 
dann auch Lowie Chars und Lowie Questmobs mehr HP haben, du also unterm strich wieder dort angelangt bist,
wie es ursprünglich auch war. -Lediglich der Maßstab ist anders.

Wobei ich glaube, auch dann ist das Leveln eines Twinks, (z.B. Gnom-Schamanen oder Troll-Druiden we ich es vor habe)
für jene von uns (also 7 von 10^^) die bereits 3+ 80er haben und somit die Klassen schon "passiv" begriffen haben,
nac wie vor ziemlch einfach zu Leveln.

Es ist leider auch Fakt, (wenn wir das ganze PvP-Mimi mal außen vor lassen), dass nach all diesen Jahren die Mehrheit der Spieler
die Klassen und das Spielprinzip selbst vollkommen verinnerlicht haben.

Wir latschen nichtmehr durch die Gegend, auf der Suche nach Questzonen, und freuen uns über jede neue unbekannte Fähigkeit
wie ein 12 jähriger über seine X-Box zu Weihnachten. 

Wenn man die Leute Twinken sieht, dann reden die mittlerweile eher von "Grinden" oder "Power-Leveln", sie reden nunmal von "hochziehen"
und "Instanzen-Speedruns" oder lassen sich gleich "ziehen", und warten mit ihren 30 Hotkeys mit jedem Levelup darauf, wenigstens Leiste 1 "Voll" zu bekommen.

Deswegen bin ich auch nach wie vor skeptisch, wie Blizzard "von Equip-anforderungen mal abgesehen" etwas "schwer" machen will.
Die Mehrheit ist nunmal so professionell geworden, wie Staranwalt XY, der seine Fälle in der "Cocktailbar" löst. 

Ich stehe mittlerweile vor meinem fünften Twink zu Cata-Release.
Ich kann mich schon garnicht mehr erinnern, wann ich überhaupt das letzte mal, (abgesehen vom BG) gestorben bin.
HC Instanzen sind schon der reinste Amoklauf geworden.
In einer gut-Equipten Runde, sind Tank und Heal bis auf Bosse schon total überflüssig geworden.
Jeder sucht sich seine Mobs aus, (der Caster die Trashmob-Caster z.B.^^) und dann wird Rekord-umgeklatscht, 
wer den "Mob seiner Wahl" zuerst ins Jenseits befördert.

Ich sehe Casteroder Hunter in Instanzen, die sich ihre 1-2 Mobs pro Trashgruppe vom Tank wegpullen, und diese auf dem Weg zu Ihm
über den Jordan befördern. Ich selbst gehöre in jeder Pre-Raid Instanz auch zu diesen Leuten.

Dazu kommt noch, dass viele auf egal welchem Level, neben Account sachen, nur noch mit Top Equip rumlaufen, und sich neben Instanz-Blue-Zeug,
die Epics selber im vorraus farmen, oder "beiläufig" für 300G im Ah einkaufen, als wäre es ne Packung Minz-Drops.

Ich will damit nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, und habe große Hoffnungen für Cata, 
aber ich befürchte nunmal das jene, die ihre Klasse beherschen, (wovon ich einfach mal 7-8 von 10 sagen würde) einfach nach wie vor kein Problem haben werden.

Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich mit meiner Schurkin und nem Krieger-Kollegen WoW angefangen habe, und wir aufgrund von unerfahrenheit und unkenntnis von Tanking, sowie dem fehlen
jeglicher Art von Heal, zuweilen an Questmobs wirklich gestorben sind, oder uns epische Prügelleien lieferten, und uns richtig freuten, dass wir "Gerespawnte Fehlpulls" überlebt haben. 

Gruß, Kuya.


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich finde es asolut in Ordnung, dass das Spiel so "Casualfreundlich" gemacht wird/wurde.
Wenn ich mich daran erinnere, wie ein Kumpel von mir zu Classiczeiten ewigkeiten gebraucht hat um nen Lvl-up zu kriegen oder ewige Warterein und Suche nach Raid´s (2 Stunden suchen, 3 Stunden raiden) wenn man keine gute Gilde hatte, dann weiss ich sehr gut, warum ich erst im April-mai diesen jahres mit WoW angefangen habe.

Ich gehöre nämlich nicht (und einige Vorposter genauso) zu den Menschen, die 24/7 oder täglich Spielen. Ich habe Beruf und genügend RL-Aktivitäten, dass maximal 3-4 mal die Woche 2-3 Std. zocken langt. 

Wenn ich mir dann überlege, dass ich in der alten Classiczeit so ungefähr 1 Jahr gebraucht hätte um nen Char auf Maxlvl zu bringen, währe mir die zeit und das Geld echt zu schade. So ist doch jetz eigentlich für alle was dabei.

Die Hardcoregamer haben schnell ihren X-ten Char auf 80 oder bald 85 oder könne sich mit Low-BG´s vergnügen, und die restlichen 95% an Casualgamer können relativ schnell den Endcontent erleben, ohne ihr berufliches oder privates Leben vernachlässigen zu müssen.

Fals es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte: *Der Patch mit all seinen Veränderungen ist an das neue Addon* angeglichen und wir hoffentlich Anfang Dez. dann wieder einige Gemüter beruhigen.


So long und noch viel Spass mit WoW


Ford


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Das Thema Balance an sich ist so alt wie das Spiel selbst, hier mal zwei frühere Beispiele

22.10.2008
31.12.2006


....


----------



## Aske333 (25. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> WEM macht DAS Spass?



Mir. Für mich geht das Spiel erst mit dem Maxlevel los und daher empfinde ich das Leveln als Solches nur als notwendiges Übel nebenbei. Je schneller es geht, je einfacher es geht, desto besser.


----------



## Freakypriest (25. Oktober 2010)

Etrenathon schrieb:


> Wer geht denn auch noch hin und levelt wieder bei 1 los ?
> 
> Alle die WoW bisschen länger spielen, oder wie ich seit 5 Jahren, haben doch längst alle Klassen auf 80.




Etwas pauschal, ich kenne genug Leute die nach 5 Jahren 0-1 Twink besitzen.

Aber grundsätzlich ist es doch toll alles umhauen zu können, ständiges sterben macht keinen spaß und man möchte als alt eingesessener Spieler schnell 80 werden und als neuer Spieler nicht allzu schwierig durchkommen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (25. Oktober 2010)

Da ich neu angefangen daher ist es super für mich hab meine schurken von samstag auf sonntag von lvl 22 auf 43 gezogen für leute die bis cata noch 80 werden möchten ist es super


----------



## Da Magic (25. Oktober 2010)

Jihihad schrieb:


> Kann ich im Großen und Ganzen nur bestätigen. Ich habe seit dem Patch meinen etwas eingestaubten Schurken mal weitergespielt, der noch auf Level 11 war. Ich hab bei Level 19 derzeit mal angehalten mit dem Leveln und habe mit nem 22er Krieger (Waffen) HDW zu zweit gecleart. War kein Problem. Einmal Hinterhalt, der durch die neuen Talentbäume fast immer kritisch trifft und um die 700 Schaden macht, für die restlichen 600-700 HP (beim Trash) reicht ein Autohit und dann Ausweiden. Bis auf die Bosse kann man also eigentlich gleich allein rein gehen.
> 
> Kehrseite kommt dann im PVP vor, wenn man als Schurke tot ist sobald man nicht in Verstohlenheit unterwegs ist. Mir machte in WoW immer das leveln besonders Spaß, der Endcontent eher zweitrangig, daher ist jetzt halt ein Großteil des Spielspaßes verloren gegangen. Ich denke war, dass es gut ist, dass Blizz sich Gedanken macht über das Balancing auf Level 85, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast sollte dabei das Balancing der bisherigen Levelstufen erhalten bleiben. Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja massig.
> 
> ...



solche inis hab ich mit lvl 20 auch mit 2 retris lange vor dem patch zu zweit gemacht, und ja das spiel is auf cata gebalanced, nur das die mobs es noch net sind --> warten und dann gucken


----------



## opmage (25. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Mir. Für mich geht das Spiel erst mit dem Maxlevel los und daher empfinde ich das Leveln als Solches nur als notwendiges Übel nebenbei. Je schneller es geht, je einfacher es geht, desto besser.




Da hat jemand meine Gedanken gelesen^^

Zurzeit mit Schami und Pala am twinken / hochziehen und es macht mir eindeutig weniger spass als auf 80 die inis zu rushen und eq zu farmen, um dann meiner Meinung nach das Beste in WoW zu machen: Raiden.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> WEM macht DAS Spass?



Klar, von Quest zu Quest durchsterben, weil der Mob nen Freund mitgebracht hat ist toll. Normale gelbe Quests teilweise nicht schaffen weil man bspw. als Stoffi in 3 Hits zerlegt wird. In Classic-Gebieten von Rare/Elite Mobs genauso in 2 Hits zerlegt zu werden weil die irgendwo hinter dir auftauchen. Ja, das ist toll, macht Spaß, und frustriert kaum.
Ich sage nicht das man jetzt Mobs twohitten soll, aber das man bei 2 Mobs Hackfleisch ist ist auch Schwachsinn.



Behem schrieb:


> Es ist derzeit einfach Schaden unproportial zur HP der Mobs. Da muss geschraubt werden und an Blizz addressiert werden, was ich auch schon getan habe.



Es wurde von Blizzard schon drölfzigtausendmal gesagt: Alles. Ist. Angepasst. An. Cataclysm. Und. Level. 85. Es bringt NICHTS jetzt rumzuheulen, ich finde es auch fail, das ein Patch die komplette Balance zerschießt, weil er lange davor released werden muss. Aber wem es nicht gefällt: Friert die Accounts ein, und kommt mit Cata wieder.

Aber es ist jeden Tag aufs neue lächerlich, wenn man Blizz hinten und vorne flamed, wie kacke alles ist, und mimimi, _aber das Spiel trotzdem weiterspielt!_


----------



## Bobtronic2 (25. Oktober 2010)

@Te 10000000 /Sign

Wie Sollen die leute noch ihre Klasse beherschen wenn sie Selbst mit Autohit in Low inis alles Onehiten??  Ich Wollte mal mein Hexer twink weiter Spielen und bin ein Paar Ini´s gegangen Also mehr als 1 Fluch hatte ich nie auf einen Mob bekommen weil der rest der truppe die gegner so umgehauen hat.Tank´s Nja die hab ich zwar gesehen aber meist Lief einer wie zb in Uldaman Durch ein Paar Räume und alles wurde Platt gemacht,ein Run Uldaman oder Marodon haben vor dem Patch bissel Länger als 15 min Gedauert.
Der Ganze patch hat das Game versaut und wer meint das es mit Cata Besser wird der Glaubt wohl an den Osterhasen.
Kaum Noch Rnd ´Raid´s weil keiner sich seine Id versauen will da man ja nur noch 1 Raiden kann.Hero Mode´s werden auch wegen dem Id´System kaum noch gemacht(Meine Armen Twink´s)
Mein Dudu wird zu einen casthealer degradiert(Absoluter Dünnschiss)Und haut als helaer im pvp so manche Klasse weg(Dank Dornen^^) Pala´s meckern sie Würden kaum noch schaden machen obwohl sie Total Op sind,Heulen Rum werden gebufft und sind wieder mal Selfheal Roxxer.
Das alles hat und noch viel mehr hat alleine nach dem Patch bei mir auf dem Servern eine Menge Spieler Verlust erzeugt und es wird noch weitergehen.
jetzt hat Blizz das perfekte Game für 6 Jährige Entwickelt wo jeder Depp ein held sein kann und der Anspuch gegen Null gesunken.

Und wenn haben wir das alles zu verdanken Blizz nein sein krankhaften Gestörten Mitarbeiter Ghostgrawler.


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> @Te 10000000 /Sign
> 
> Wie Sollen die leute noch ihre Klasse beherschen wenn sie Selbst mit Autohit in Low inis alles Onehiten?? Ich Wollte mal mein Hexer twink weiter Spielen und bin ein Paar Ini´s gegangen Also mehr als 1 Fluch hatte ich nie auf einen Mob bekommen weil der rest der truppe die gegner so umgehauen hat.Tank´s Nja die hab ich zwar gesehen aber meist Lief einer wie zb in Uldaman Durch ein Paar Räume und alles wurde Platt gemacht,ein Run Uldaman oder Marodon haben vor dem Patch bissel Länger als 15 min Gedauert.
> Der Ganze patch hat das Game versaut und wer meint das es mit Cata Besser wird der Glaubt wohl an den Osterhasen.
> ...



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (25. Oktober 2010)

Etrenathon schrieb:


> Wer geht denn auch noch hin und levelt wieder bei 1 los ?
> 
> Alle die WoW bisschen länger spielen, oder wie ich seit 5 Jahren, haben doch längst alle Klassen auf 80.
> 
> ...



Also ich spiele auch schon seit 4 Jahren und hab nicht ansatzweise alle Klassen auf 80. 
Abgesehen davon gibt es Leute die spielen noch nicht so lange oder stell dir vor, es gibt auch Spieler die fangen jetzt erst an zu spielen und die intressiert es sehr wohl wie die Levelbalance ist. Es kann halt nicht jeder son Held sein wie du.

Es bleibt einfach nur immer wieder zu wiederholen: Die jetzige Situation ist für das Addon ausgelegt. Entweder ihr freut euch das es jetzt im mom so schnell geht und zieht euren Twink noch fix auf 80 oder ihr lasst das Twinken halt noch ein bischel sein bis das Addon raus ist. Dann macht das twinken vermutlich auch mehr Spass weil sich die Gebiete verändern und wieder mehr Spieler im Low Lvl Bereich unterwegs sein werden


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> ....



Dazu sag ich nur



Jêrômînô schrieb:


> ich find den patch absoluter käse und mit den addon wirds nicht besser.
> 
> 1.was der pala an dmg macht ist nicht normal. spiele einen dudu und habe 21k rüssi 42% ausweichen und 425 abhärtung und der pala haut mich in 4 schlägen weg. und was soll sich denn da angeblich ändern wenn man 80 ist. das pendelt sich doch nicht ein,weil jede klasse auch bessere items bekommt auch der pala.
> ich kanndas nicht mehr hören,die beta gespielt haben,das sich das einpendelt wieder- ich frage euch wie.
> ...


----------



## VIRUS114 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> @Te 10000000 /Sign
> 
> Wie Sollen die leute noch ihre Klasse beherschen wenn sie Selbst mit Autohit in Low inis alles Onehiten??  Ich Wollte mal mein Hexer twink weiter Spielen und bin ein Paar Ini´s gegangen Also mehr als 1 Fluch hatte ich nie auf einen Mob bekommen weil der rest der truppe die gegner so umgehauen hat.Tank´s Nja die hab ich zwar gesehen aber meist Lief einer wie zb in Uldaman Durch ein Paar Räume und alles wurde Platt gemacht,ein Run Uldaman oder Marodon haben vor dem Patch bissel Länger als 15 min Gedauert.
> Der Ganze patch hat das Game versaut und wer meint das es mit Cata Besser wird der Glaubt wohl an den Osterhasen.
> ...




Gerade mit der Erweiterung ändert sich doch alles mann kommt schwerer an epics , instanzen so schwer wie zu classic oder BC zeiten und ich muss sagen in den letzten wochen sind viele neue spieler auf unseren server gekommen.


----------



## discotiiia (26. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das Thema Balance an sich ist so alt wie das Spiel selbst, hier mal zwei frühere Beispiele
> 
> 22.10.2008
> 31.12.2006
> ...





Derulu hat komplett recht, lest einfach mal die alten Beiträge, alle 2 Jahre das gleiche Geheule.


bitte /close , danke.


----------



## Einer von vielen (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sehe das ganze als Chance, noch schnell vor dem Addon einen neuen Charakter auf lvl 80 zu bringen. Wie schon kurz vor WotLK als die benötigte Erfahrung reduziert wurde, wird so eben die gesamte Geschwindigkeit des Spiels erhöht. Denke aber, dass Blizzard das in den nächsten Wochen patchen wird, daher gilt: Entweder jetzt schnell einen Charakter hochleveln, oder eben warten bis das ganze wieder gefixt /balanced ist.


----------



## Metafari (26. Oktober 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> Generell macht es momentan nicht viel Sinn sich über irgendwas zu beschweren, da jetzt nach und nach der Kataklysmus eingeführt wird und darum manche Dinge einfach noch nicht zusammenpassen, das ist einfach so. Leveln von 1-80 mit den neuen Talentbäumen und Skalierungen zu balancen wäre ein riesiger Haufen an Arbeit, der sich einfach nicht mehr lohnt bevor Cataclysm erscheint, ist doch irgendwo verständlich.
> 
> Und diese Übergangsphasen zwischen zwei Addons waren schon immer etwas "verrückt", sei es das Balance, die Serverstabilität oder irgendwelche Bugs. Das war beim letzten Mal so und auch davor war es so und dass es diesmal wieder so sein würde war schon lange klar. Wem das Spiel momentan keinen Spaß bereitet (kann man ja verstehen) der soll es derzeit einfach nicht spielen und warten bis Cataclysm erscheint.



tja genau so isses ^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Oktober 2010)

Etrenathon schrieb:


> Wer geht denn auch noch hin und levelt wieder bei 1 los ?
> 
> Alle die WoW bisschen länger spielen, oder wie ich seit 5 Jahren, haben doch längst alle Klassen auf 80.



Etliche Leute. Newbies. Twinks. ab Cata wieder massig Leute wegen der Worgen und Goblins. Leute denen der LichKing inzwischen wurscht ist, den das drölftausendstemal zu legen ist nix spannender als im Kloster Doan oder die Prinzessin im Maraudon




Etrenathon schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich das Levelbalancing beim hochleveln ? Für mich ist wenn dann nur noch Endcontent massgebend und
> nicht, ob ich mit Level 15 8 Mops honehitte.
> 
> Wenn ich nochmals nen Twink anfange, dann nur um das Volk Worgen oder Goblin zu spielen.
> ...



Mag sein daß es dich nicht schert, nur was du so denkst ist ziemlich egal, deine ist nur 1/12.000.000 der Meinungen der Spielerschaft
Und der OP scheint es zu interessieren, sonst würde er kein Post dazu schreiben. 
13 Seiten Meinungen sollten selbst dir zeigen, daß es nicht uninteressant ist.


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Oktober 2010)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nämlich nicht (und einige Vorposter genauso) zu den Menschen, die 24/7 oder täglich Spielen. Ich habe Beruf und genügend RL-Aktivitäten, dass maximal 3-4 mal die Woche 2-3 Std. zocken langt.
> 
> Wenn ich mir dann überlege, dass ich in der alten Classiczeit so ungefähr 1 Jahr gebraucht hätte um nen Char auf Maxlvl zu bringen, währe mir die zeit und das Geld echt zu schade. So ist doch jetz eigentlich für alle was dabei.



Was ja nicht bedeuten muß, das die Mobs schon von alleine umfallen, nur weil man sie ins Target nimmt.
Ich hab auch grad einen Twink auf 30, und mich kotzt es jetzt schon an. 

Mir wären knackige Mobs und Quests lieber, dann aber das 3-4fache an EP pro mob und quest, damit sich das Spielen von 1-85 eben NICHT wie ein end-, skill- und hirn-loses gegrinde anfühlt, und man nicht erst auf 85 kapiert, was der Char überhaupt so alles kann.
Wenigstens hat 4.0.1 neue Skilltrees gebracht, damit fällt schonmal das Manko weg, daß man teilweise erst mit 60-70 die Skills bekommt, die später die Hauptstyles sind


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Oktober 2010)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> kiten ??? aggromangement ??? O M G
> 
> man stelle sich einen noob vor der seine ersten wow minuten und stunden erlebt er hat keine ahnung, keine addons, jeh nach vorgeschichte ja noch nicht mal irgend nen rollenspiel gespielt, er wird ja schon von den zahlen die über seinem kopf und der mobs auftauchen verwirrt klickt wild in der gegend rum drückt 4 tasten aufeinmal und is heilfroh das er mit 5 oder 10% rest hp den mob überlebt hat er wird mutiger (spielt natürlich krieger die machen ja sicher viel schaden) rennt in 4-5 mobs rein und stirbt, was für einen geübteren spieler natürlich ein eher geringeres problem darstellt is doch logisch das ihr mit dem Xten char da keine sonderliche herrausforderung mehr spürt is ja auch nicht für euch gemacht.



genau. scheiss was auf den spielspass für 11,9 Mio Spieler, Oma will auch mit Parkinson und grauem Star noch ohne zu sterben die low-level inis alleine rocken, und solange der 8jährige Dennis vor dem Rechner sitzt ist er ruhig, wer kann Muttern also verwehren, daß ihr Kind das Spiel auch alleine schafft, damit sie ihn los ist. Armes Deutschland.

Wer gerne mit Würfel würfelt auf dem nur 6er sind dem kann man getrost auch WoW empfehlen


----------



## Parasîte1 (26. Oktober 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> genau. scheiss was auf den spielspass für 11,9 Mio Spieler, Oma will auch mit Parkinson und grauem Star noch ohne zu sterben die low-level inis alleine rocken, und solange der 8jährige Dennis vor dem Rechner sitzt ist er ruhig, wer kann Muttern also verwehren, daß ihr Kind das Spiel auch alleine schafft, damit sie ihn los ist. Armes Deutschland.
> 
> Wer gerne mit Würfel würfelt auf dem nur 6er sind dem kann man getrost auch WoW empfehlen


Wenn dir das Spiel zu eifach ist dann level deinen Char doch hiermit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt bestimmt auch nen Addon dafür, für den Xbox360 Controller findet man ja schon Addons auf wowinterface. Hier sogar der Link für dich:
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info17017-Soulbound360-xbox360controlleraddoncataclysm.html xD

Ausserdem wenn du so ein Skiller bist wiso hast du nicht schon 10 Slots an lvl 80 Chars? Sollte doch kein Problem für dich sein und so. Aber naja, die Nachrichten dass der momentane alte Content noch nicht für die neuen Talentbäume ausgelegt ist von den Level mobs her scheint ja noch nicht bei dir angekommen zu sein.


----------



## Flowersun (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab n Stufe 11 Schami. Ich setz 2-3 mal Blitzschlag auf einen Stufe 15 Mob ein und der is tot.... Jab... das nenn ich unbalanced


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Oktober 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Spiel zu eifach ist ...



Neid?

tut mir ja echt leid, das ich mehr als 2 Finger hab, und gern auch ein paar der Skills nutzen würde, die man so mitbekommt wenn man den Char erstellt. Ich hab natürlich Mitleid mit Leuten wie dir, denen das Koordinieren von mehr als einem Skill schon zuviel ist. Nur: wer Wasser nicht mag, sollte nicht schwimmen gehen. Wenn man ein MMO spielen will sollte man wenigstens die Maus und die Tastatur erkennen, wenn man sich an den Rechner setzt.


----------



## 0lorin (26. Oktober 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> tut mir ja echt leid, das ich mehr als 2 Finger hab, und gern auch ein paar der Skills nutzen würde, die man so mitbekommt wenn man den Char erstellt. Ich hab natürlich Mitleid mit Leuten wie dir, denen das Koordinieren von mehr als einem Skill schon zuviel ist. Nur: wer Wasser nicht mag, sollte nicht schwimmen gehen. Wenn man ein MMO spielen will sollte man wenigstens die Maus und die Tastatur erkennen, wenn man sich an den Rechner setzt.




Das Spiel sollt am Anfang nicht zu schwer sein. Selbst du wirst klein angefangen haben. Wenn du als kleines Kind zum ersten Mal versuchst, nen Ball zu schießen, triffst du den mit der Picke und er fliegt sonst wo hin. Selbst Messi war so. Jeder lernt auf dauer, und wird besser. So ist es überall. Als ud angefangen hast hattest du auch noch Probleme mit deinem Char. Du lernst halt auf Dauer. Jetzt wo du vielleicht 5 Jahre spielst, ist das alles einfach für dich, so wie es für einen Messi Kindergarten wäre in der Kreisliga C zu spielen.
Im Moment ist es wirklich ziemlich leicht, aber das liegt halt daran, dass in nem Monat ein neues Addon kommt, das war bis jetzt immer so. Wenn das Addon dann da ist, kannst du nochmal schaun, wie das leveln ist. Dann wirds schwerer sein, aber für dich immer noch leicht, da du schon 5 Jahre zockst und weißt was du wann machen musst.


----------



## benwingert (26. Oktober 2010)

hast zwar im grunde recht aber trotzdem: mimimimimi 
MfG


----------



## Zyfor (26. Oktober 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken... wenn erstmal Cata raus ist werden die Mobs in den Levelgebieten angepasst und siehe da - die Levelbalance ist wiederhergestellt =)


----------



## Haimdal (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie man sich darüber ärgern kann ist mir persönlich ein echtes Rätsel.
Es kann einem doch nicht wirklich gefallen haben wie zu Anfang in WoW elend lange Wege laufen zu müssen,
dann zwei Level (wenn man Glück hatte) in einer Zone machen zu können um dann wieder irgendwo anders 
hinlaufen zu müssen.
Ich level gerade meinen Schami Twink auf 80 und bin so froh, dass er gleich fliegen konnte ab 60 und selbst durch
die meisten 2-3 Mann Quests solo durchgeht wie Butter.
Ein Spiel sollte in meinen Augen sich nicht darüber definieren, dass es besonder schwer ist seinen Char auf max. Level
zu bringen.

Ich spiele MMOs seit UO, da bestand leveln aus immer wieder die gleichen Handlungen auszuführen um den Skill somit
zu steigern.
Dark Age of Camelot dauert im Schnitt sage und schreibe mind 15. Tage Zeit meines Lebens um am Endcontent teilnehmen 
zu können.

Also nee das braucht ich nicht wieder und ich bin dankbar, dass man mittlerweile ohne Streß in 4 Tagen 80 sein kann.


----------



## Efstan (26. Oktober 2010)

weiss garnicht was ihr habt.. ich mag das "lol, UMAAAD?" levelerlebnis.. und bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner beklagt wenn ich mit meinem protpala alles von level 1-50 innerhalb von 10 minuten durchtanke. 

meine meinung ist: wer etwas zu einfach findet, macht es sich zu leicht.

wenn ihr meint, das sog "levelerlebnis" sei kapput, solltet ihr weniger über den schaden an mobs und survivability reden, sondern sich überlegen welche folgen instant-ques im dungeonbrowser haben.

okay, mag sein, dass ich jetzt getrollt werde, weil ja nicht jeder ein protpala ist und miliarden mobs pullen und halten kann. gar, wegen meiner meinung, dass mehr investierte zeit pro level nichts mit einem schönen, also einem herausforderndem und abwechslungsreichem, spielfluss zu tun hat.

ABER, was immer die konservativisten, mit ihrem verklärten bild von vanilla wow sagen werden, das spiel lebt von veränderungen, auf die sich die spieler nunmal einstellen müssen. wären diese änderungen vom großteil der community, so verhasst wie alle zu wissen meinen, wäre das spiel wie so viele andere nachläufer mmos aka warhammer, lotro, everquest.......... längst vom aussterben bedroht.
denn, es ist zwar richtig, dass blizzard manchmal bockmist mit änderungen bewirkt.. doch überwiegt mit jedem patch die freude über neuen content, neue classbalance features und die nachricht von schnellerem leveln in den alten gebieten


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Oktober 2010)

Efstan schrieb:


> weiss garnicht was ihr habt.. ich mag das "lol, UMAAAD?" levelerlebnis.. und bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner beklagt wenn ich mit meinem protpala alles von level 1-50 innerhalb von 10 minuten durchtanke.
> 
> meine meinung ist: wer etwas zu einfach findet, macht es sich zu leicht.
> 
> ...



lol, welcher DEPP hat euch eigentlich erzählt, das Leute, denen das mob onehitten keinen spass macht, plain vanilla wow wiederhaben wollen. aber was diskutier ich mit Leuten, deren hauptargument aus den Buchstaben m und i besteht.


----------



## Nephestus (26. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.
> 
> ...



MADE MY DAY !!!

haha..
wer glaubt diesen halsabschneidern überhaupt noch....

Blizzard ist "mittlerweile" der größte Fail allerzeiten....

das beste war immernoch....

"Das Fliegen in Nordend kostet kein Gold sondern beginnt mit einer Questreihe im Sholazarbecken"

und..

1 Tag später... Fliegen kostet 1000 Gold....

Lachverein...

Die haben das spielt längst versaut..


----------



## Efstan (26. Oktober 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> lol, welcher DEPP hat euch eigentlich erzählt, das Leute, denen das mob onehitten keinen spass macht, plain vanilla wow wiederhaben wollen. aber was diskutier ich mit Leuten, deren hauptargument aus den Buchstaben m und i besteht.



hmm kennste den begriff kontrastbild?... vanilla = langsames und anstrengendes leveln  und atm= schnell und unbeschwert
naja.. tut nichts zur sache... es ging jedenfalls um leute, die veränderungen sofort verteufeln und "oldschool" wieder wollen.

sorry wenn du das nicht ganz verstanden hast was ich damit rüberbringen wollte... ändert nix an der tatsache, dass es heißt: schlucks oder lasses bleiben.
solange es mehr leute wie uns gibt, die sich bereitwillig neuen situationen anpassen und nicht prepatch weinen, dass ihnen inhalt"xy" nicht gefällt.

ps. viel spaß beim monatlichen blechen fürn spiel, das dir nicht gefällt.... i know you will.


----------



## Neitras (26. Oktober 2010)

also mir machts momentan spaß so zu twinken, gestern mit lv24 pala verlies alleine gemacht xD


----------



## Efstan (26. Oktober 2010)

Neitras schrieb:


> also mir machts momentan spaß so zu twinken, gestern mit lv24 pala verlies alleine gemacht xD



sag ich doch!


----------



## SireS (26. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die ganzen fähigkeiten der klassen sind auf cata! abgestimmt.
> 
> ...



Ja, alles ist für Cata abgestimmt und die 2 Monate bis dahin bezahlt mal schön weiter für diesen Stuss^^.


----------



## Efstan (26. Oktober 2010)

SireS schrieb:


> Ja, alles ist für Cata abgestimmt und die 2 Monate bis dahin bezahlt mal schön weiter für diesen Stuss^^.




^ this.


----------



## Braamséry (26. Oktober 2010)

Überrascht mich nicht.

Was will denn die Community z.T.?

Richtig, schnell 80 sein und Raiden. Das wird mit Cata nicht anders. Da wird das noch schneller gehen durch mehr Acc-EQ. Das wird, für alle, die vor Wotlk angefangen haben, wohl ein Trauerspiel des Levelns. Klar, neue Welt, aber vom leveln an sich.


----------

